# The last word on Canadian Winters



## Deeana

Honestly guys, let's get this straight. There is no way Canadian winters can be described as anything other than cold. Harsh even. You may enjoy snow, enjoy winter sports, enjoy freezing standing in a bus queue, but get this. IT IS VERY COLD IN CANADA IN THE WINTER. PERIOD. 
Vancouver area is the exception, and the ONLY exception. There, it rains instead.
I am putting this up as a sticky, because nine trillion people have asked the same question. YES IT IS DAMN COLD IN CANADA IN THE WINTER. 
If it wasn't there would be more than 30 million people over there. The country would be FULL UP.
It's a great country. Absolutely FULL of nature. Full of great people, great sport, great everything. BUT IT IS VERY COLD IN WINTER.
READ THIS. It is cold enough to freeze your hair solid if you come out of the pool with damp hair. Cold enough to keep a frozen turkey on the deck for weeks before Christmas if it doesn't fit in your freezer. Cold enough to freeze your car radiator as you drive up the highway at 70 mph. 
By the way, people who come from Winnipeg call it WINTERPEG because the winters are cold and endless. Children freeze to death if they escape from their houses and wander across to the neighbours in the middle of the day. Within minutes. This is true, not an urban myth. 
DON'T LET THIS PUT YOU OFF. But don't go there thinking it will be all sunny, crisp wintery days like we get after a snowfall in England. And don't think it will be like Scotland, or Yorkshire or anywhere in the UK. It won't be. It will often be gray with snow for days and days on end. It can snow continuously for a week or more at a time. 
This year Calgarians were complaining on the radio about the bad weather - first time I heard that. The roads weren't being properly cleared. The weather was bad and getting worse, and not lifting like it usually does. 
Please don't reply to this mail saying it's not that bad. You can pretend all you like. I happen to believe it is better to realise what you are getting into and deal with it, rather than stick your head in the sand.


----------



## JCB

Deeana said:


> Honestly guys, let's get this straight. There is no way Canadian winters can be described as anything other than cold. Harsh even. You may enjoy snow, enjoy winter sports, enjoy freezing standing in a bus queue, but get this. IT IS VERY COLD IN CANADA IN THE WINTER. PERIOD.
> I am Irish but we are currently living in Melbourne. We are looking to move to Toronto in a couple of years. Absolutely love Melbourne but it is so far away from home that it is hard to visit home or for people to travel all that way to see us on a regular basis.
> I have a small son and am looking at having another child this year. What I want to know is with the very cold weather, would it be difficult for me to manage the winter with small children. Basically with the weather are you very restricted to the house and could I end up very isolated while trying to establish new social networks which take time.
> Any comments gratefully accepted.


----------



## Deeana

JCB said:


> Deeana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly guys, let's get this straight. There is no way Canadian winters can be described as anything other than cold. Harsh even. You may enjoy snow, enjoy winter sports, enjoy freezing standing in a bus queue, but get this. IT IS VERY COLD IN CANADA IN THE WINTER. PERIOD.
> I am Irish but we are currently living in Melbourne. We are looking to move to Toronto in a couple of years. Absolutely love Melbourne but it is so far away from home that it is hard to visit home or for people to travel all that way to see us on a regular basis.
> I have a small son and am looking at having another child this year. What I want to know is with the very cold weather, would it be difficult for me to manage the winter with small children. Basically with the weather are you very restricted to the house and could I end up very isolated while trying to establish new social /networks which take time.
> Any comments gratefully accepted.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you definitely could. Many women have posted saying that they have experienced this problem. It would vary depending on where you were living and whether you had a friendship circle to start out with. I knew of a woman who located to Canmore from the UK and nearly went mad with frustration and boredom in the winter at first. I don't know what happened to her in the end, just that her husband was fine, because every day he drove into Calgary to work and met up with his chums. She was stuck indoors in the middle of a tiny town in the middle of the Rockies with no car, but afraid to drive in the snow even if she did have one, having walked the kids to school, knowing no-one. The cold makes it hard. You simply can't hang out and chat over the fence. BUT if you were to make an effort to meet people through indoor activities like the gym, mothers' groups, your own work environment etc. you would be fine socially. Canadians are friendly. Friends will come. But it will always be cold in the winter no matter what you do, and the outdoors life is going to be restricted.
Click to expand...


----------



## Deeana

*Children Freeze to Death in Saskatchewan*

ROSE VALLEY, Sask. — The Saskatchewan man whose two toddlers froze to death last year is to be sentenced Friday afternoon. The case, which attracted nationwide attention, was the subject of an aboriginal sentencing circle last month, when elders and community members recommended Christopher Pauchay receive a conditional sentence to be served at home on the Yellow Quill First Nation reserve — the place where his daughters died.

The Crown has asked for a prison sentence of 2 1/2 to five years due to the seriousness of the crime and Pauchay's lengthy criminal record, which includes more than 50 prior convictions. A judge will decide.

Pauchay, 25, pleaded guilty last year to a single count of criminal negligence causing the deaths of his daughters, 15-month-old Santana and three-year-old Kaydance. Searchers found the girls' bodies, nearly buried in snow drifts not far from the family's home, on Jan. 29 and 30, 2008.

Pauchay was extremely drunk when he left the house the previous night — when temperatures had fallen below -50 with the wind chill — with both girls dressed only in shirts and diapers, the court heard.

Pauchay was initially released on bail while the negligence charge was pending.
He was returned to custody Jan. 8, after RCMP arrested him at a small-town bar near the reserve. He's accused of violating his release conditions by drinking alcohol on two separate occasions this winter.

Yellow Quill is about 220 kilometres southeast of Saskatoon.

With files from the Saskatoon StarPhoenix

© Copyright (c) Canwest News Service


----------



## piper

*cold*

Hey, 
I'm from Canada, and I will say: yep, it's cold allright. I go for morning jogs (yes, even in -30 temps) and I have to stop and thaw my eyelashes because they freeze shut. There are days when children have to stay inside from the cold and play cards in the school gym instead of enjoying the Canadian outdoors.
I love Canada, even its winters. But I must say that I get rather cheery when I see the first robins searching the frozen grounds for grubs and when I see the welcoming flying "V" of the geese returning to our lakes!
Happy Spring!


----------



## Chelsea

THE SNOW IS MELTING 
THE SNOW IS MELTING
THE SNOW IS MELTING
Dude, I'm from Mississippi. It is literally painful to walk out the door. I actually sank up to my hips and had to have a friend pull me out of the snow a few weeks ago.


----------



## ChungyUK

Chelsea said:


> THE SNOW IS MELTING
> THE SNOW IS MELTING
> THE SNOW IS MELTING
> Dude, I'm from Mississippi. It is literally painful to walk out the door. I actually sank up to my hips and had to have a friend pull me out of the snow a few weeks ago.


Hey guys Steve here!

How cold can it get in Vancouver normally in the winter? and what is the weather like all year round. I heard that Vancouver rains a lot but the temperature isn't so bad compare to other parts of Canada. Can anyone tell me more info on this, thank you!!

Steve from the UK


----------



## Chelsea

I've only been to Vancouver once. It was a little rainy, but I'd rather that over 9 months of snow any day. Vancouver is a GORGEOUS city. Cliffs overhanging the highway and when it rains (which apparently IS rather frequent) these little tiny waterfalls come over the rockface onto the road. 
It is quite a bit warmer there, I guess they rarely get snowfall and ice. Last spring we still had a couple feet of snow on the ground and I saw a news clip of people there wearing shorts and hoodies.


----------



## Raymapleleaf

*cold winters*

hi we are moving to calgary does it take a long time to get used to the long winters we heard it takes five years ? or you move but we like calgary a lot
and think we we be o.k (praying)








I am putting this up as a sticky, because nine trillion people have asked the same question. YES IT IS DAMN COLD IN CANADA IN THE WINTER. 
If it wasn't there would be more than 30 million people over there. The country would be FULL UP.
It's a great country. Absolutely FULL of nature. Full of great people, great sport, great everything. BUT IT IS VERY COLD IN WINTER.
READ THIS. It is cold enough to freeze your hair solid if you come out of the pool with damp hair. Cold enough to keep a frozen turkey on the deck for weeks before Christmas if it doesn't fit in your freezer. Cold enough to freeze your car radiator as you drive up the highway at 70 mph. 
By the way, people who come from Winnipeg call it WINTERPEG because the winters are cold and endless. Children freeze to death if they escape from their houses and wander across to the neighbours in the middle of the day. Within minutes. This is true, not an urban myth. 
DON'T LET THIS PUT YOU OFF. But don't go there thinking it will be all sunny, crisp wintery days like we get after a snowfall in England. And don't think it will be like Scotland, or Yorkshire or anywhere in the UK. It won't be. It will often be gray with snow for days and days on end. It can snow continuously for a week or more at a time. 
This year Calgarians were complaining on the radio about the bad weather - first time I heard that. The roads weren't being properly cleared. The weather was bad and getting worse, and not lifting like it usually does. 
Please don't reply to this mail saying it's not that bad. You can pretend all you like. I happen to believe it is better to realise what you are getting into and deal with it, rather than stick your head in the sand.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Auld Yin

There cannot ever be a LAST WORD on Canadian winters. As Raymapleleaf says it gets verrry, verrry cold in most part of the country in winter. So many people come here believing they know all about how cold it's going to be, but, believe me, most do not. I recall going to work at 7am in the UK during the winter. It was often cold but generally by midday it had warmed up to plus side of freezing. In Canada one goes out at 7am and it's -15C and it might warm up to -10 by midday if the sun comes out. If it doesn't then no warmup takes place.
The cold weather is, without a doubt, the most discussed thread in expats' websites. People *****, whine, moan about it and that serves no purpose. For those already here who hate it, get used to it. It's going to come around every November and will be here until March. For those contemplating emigrating to Canada please get it into your heads that, except for the west coast, it is going to be bloody cold in Canada from November until March. Not quite cold, not really cold, not very cold BUT very, very f*****g cold, day in and day out.


----------



## Chelsea

Speaking from experience: Just because the sun is out does NOT mean it warms up. I've actually seen it go from -25 in the morning to -38 in mid afternoon. - Not counting the windchill.
People keep asking me if I'm used to the winters. . . You don't get used to the winters, you just adapt. You get a car with a remote starter, you stay inside as much as possible, and you put on LAYERS.


----------



## ChungyUK

Chelsea said:


> Speaking from experience: Just because the sun is out does NOT mean it warms up. I've actually seen it go from -25 in the morning to -38 in mid afternoon. - Not counting the windchill.
> People keep asking me if I'm used to the winters. . . You don't get used to the winters, you just adapt. You get a car with a remote starter, you stay inside as much as possible, and you put on LAYERS.


How hot can it get during the summer months? I'm asking this because I am from the UK and it can hot reaching temperatures around 29 degrees one some days.


----------



## Auld Yin

ChungyUK said:


> How hot can it get during the summer months? I'm asking this because I am from the UK and it can hot reaching temperatures around 29 degrees one some days.


There are very few days in an Ontario summer when the temperature would be any less than 22-25C and sometimes it can reach into the 30's for days at a time. Air conditioning is standard fare in most business buildings and very common in homes, The coastal Provinces would not experience it quite so warm, but good warm summers are normal. The Prairie Provinces (Manitoba/Saskatchewan) have very warm, dry summers. All-in-all Summers in Canada are far better than in the UK.


----------



## Chelsea

In Alberta it gets up to +40 every now and then - usually not quite that high. But there's no humidity so it's really nice.


----------



## ChungyUK

Chelsea said:


> In Alberta it gets up to +40 every now and then - usually not quite that high. But there's no humidity so it's really nice.


Thanks! I'm hoping to come to Vancouver in early 2010 most likely in January. Will it be alright weather around this time?


----------



## Chelsea

January is winter. But from what everyone tells me it doesn't get NEARLY as bad there as here. It rains quite a bit there but they don't get the snow & ice like we do here. The best thing to do is Google 'Average Weather January Vancouver' the first website that pops up is great.


----------



## mcd1203

I thought I would check on the Canadian forum as my family and I are from Canada living abroad in UAE. My husband is from New Brunswick (moncton area) and I'm from Calgary, AB. Lived in Calgary all my life. We have to say we miss the snow and yes part of the cold winters.
You do adjust or you just make adjustments. Make sure you plug your cars in overnight if you leave them outside. Park them in your garage if you can. Newer cars will start in the -30 if not plugged in but will take a bit to get them started. We had our son Dec. 2007 and it was one of our bad cold snaps in Calgary. It was tough but we made sure that we had the bag for the carseat which are quite warm and then just added extra blankets.
For Ray..... Calgary is lovely. It was great because we would get chinooks which is change in winds over the mountains which can dramatically change the weather from -20 to +10.
Hint for your house... when it hits -40 with windchill place blankets on the floor of your front/back doors. It will help keep out some of the cold and frost. And let your car run for at least 15 mins in those cold snaps.


----------



## chennai2calgary

hey thanks for the update about the winters in canada. Frankly speaking, this is the first time im sending a message on the expats, so help me. Im from chennai and God-willing, move to calgary in the beginning of July 2009. Tell me about the climate during July. From when to when is the summer there in Calgary? What should i buy and come from India when i come for the first time? or should i come there to canada and buy the things? HOw are things compared to things in India--Cheap or Costly? Would you also tell me about the children's admission-- My first son is going to 6th standard and the second one is going to 3rd standard. I heard that the admissions start by September. Now tell me whether i can bring them by January 2010 and get them admitted? is that possible?Kindly let me know. Thanks.


----------



## mcd1203

Hi chennai,
From what friends and family have told me temps right now are between 16-20. Usually July in Calgary is in the 20s. Depending on rain, winds etc. It could go down as low as 12 but then go up to low 30s. Just depends on the year. The evenings are a little cooler though. If you're coming from India you may find it cool for the first bit until your body adjusts to the temp. I don't know what prices are like in India. I would say Calgary is a little pricey but there are places you can go for cheaper clothes etc. We have big grocery stores that have weekly sales. Your best places to go for food are Safeway and Coop. For household items, clothes etc you go to Walmart. They're everywhere. Summer is usually considered to be mid June to Sept. but the weather changes quite a bit. You'll really enjoy your first fall there with the colour changes in the leaves. I would say bring a light jacket with you. But you can find everything in Calgary. If you're looking for certain India ingredients for food you'll find them in any of the stores. You will have to tell me what ages your children are as we usually go by age group since in the school systems in Alberta we dont use things like 6th standard. I'll be able to tell you more about what grade they'll be in then.
As for when you can admit them.... School year begins in September so that's when the big admissions happen or they happen prior to the school year. However, our schools won't turn you away if you have them admitted in January. I actually had kids start in my classes as late as May (school year ends at the end of June). Schools go by the area you live in.


----------



## travelwriter

Raymapleleaf said:


> hi we are moving to calgary does it take a long time to get used to the long winters we heard it takes five years ? or you move but we like calgary a lot
> and think we we be o.k (praying)
> 
> 
> Long and cold. My brother in law who has lived in Calgary for 30 years wrote to tell me they had a snow fall last week -- at the end of April! Several years ago, my sister told me it snowed on July 1st -- an extremely rare event, but still just the fact that it could happen! The last time I visited Calgary in winter was about 14 years ago when the temperatures went down to - 42 C.
> 
> How long it takes you to get used to it depends entirely on the individual. Most Canadians will tell you that you need to get involved in winter activities. I lived there for 38 years (born in Northern Ontario) and could never get used to it and so moved to L.A. then Mexico and now am in Costa Rica. But all of my family is in Canada and many, many friends and they wouldn't live anywhere else despite the weather.
> 
> When you budget for your move, make sure you include the cost of good boots, heavy winter jackets, sweaters galore, mittens, hats (known as tuques), scarves and anything else that will keep you warm -- oh, and don't forget a block heater to keep your car engine warm overnight or you won't be able to start your car in winter mornings.


----------



## chennai2calgary

mcd1203 said:


> Hi chennai,
> From what friends and family have told me temps right now are between 16-20. Usually July in Calgary is in the 20s. Depending on rain, winds etc. It could go down as low as 12 but then go up to low 30s. Just depends on the year. The evenings are a little cooler though. If you're coming from India you may find it cool for the first bit until your body adjusts to the temp. I don't know what prices are like in India. I would say Calgary is a little pricey but there are places you can go for cheaper clothes etc. We have big grocery stores that have weekly sales. Your best places to go for food are Safeway and Coop. For household items, clothes etc you go to Walmart. They're everywhere. Summer is usually considered to be mid June to Sept. but the weather changes quite a bit. You'll really enjoy your first fall there with the colour changes in the leaves. I would say bring a light jacket with you. But you can find everything in Calgary. If you're looking for certain India ingredients for food you'll find them in any of the stores. You will have to tell me what ages your children are as we usually go by age group since in the school systems in Alberta we dont use things like 6th standard. I'll be able to tell you more about what grade they'll be in then.
> As for when you can admit them.... School year begins in September so that's when the big admissions happen or they happen prior to the school year. However, our schools won't turn you away if you have them admitted in January. I actually had kids start in my classes as late as May (school year ends at the end of June). Schools go by the area you live in.


Hi mcd,
thanks a lot for that information . It was worth it.Regarding the info on things and the cost, i understand and thanks a lot for letting me know 'bout the stores. My first son is 10years and 5months old and my second son is 7 years and 7 months old. Can you suggest some good schools in calgary? Are there both government and private schools? How is the standard of teaching? What are the languages they teach? What are the extra curricular activities do the schools have?
My spouse's qualification is M.Sc (genetics)., M.phil (Tissue culture), B.Ed, and has passed the exam for the University Grants COmmission for Lecturership. Are there good colleges that would grant job opportunities? Let me know. Thanks for your efforts and God bless you.


----------



## mcd1203

Chennai:
Okay so from what I gather your one son was turned 10 around Nov. and your other 7 around September. In Alberta your child must be a certain age by the end of February. So your eldest will be in Grade 5 and your youngest in Grade 2. 
There are some private schools in Calgary but not worth it. There are two public (government systems) in Calgary. One is the Catholic system for those who are baptized Catholic as it surrounds a lot of the teachings around the religion. The other is Calgary Public which is for everyone else (ie. Jewish, lutherian, muslim). Both are good systems. I can't recommend a school as your school is designated by the area you live in. English is the primary language at the schools, however there are some that are strictly French. Otherwise French is a second language at most of the schools and some provide Spanish. You will find that some have more technology than others.... unfortunately that's what happens in a big city. Don't expect that because they are government schools that its free.... you do have to pay your school fees each year and buy school supplies. As for extracurricular in the elementaries (Kindergarten to grade 6) not much is offered. More is at the Jr. High (Grade 7-9) and High school (10-12). However, there are things offerred in the city that your kids can join (soccer which is the europe football, hockey, swimming, karate, etc). I would suggest that if you are going over before the rest of the family you contact the school boards directly (both have websites) and find out how the registration process works when you are coming over from another country.
As for your wife... qualifications may differ from India to Canada so if she is wanting to teach at the universities or colleges she should again contact them directly or search their websites for job opportunities. There maybe some things that she would need to upgrade in. Same if she were to teach in one of the schools.


----------



## chennai2calgary

mcd1203 said:


> Chennai:
> Okay so from what I gather your one son was turned 10 around Nov. and your other 7 around September. In Alberta your child must be a certain age by the end of February. So your eldest will be in Grade 5 and your youngest in Grade 2.
> There are some private schools in Calgary but not worth it. There are two public (government systems) in Calgary. One is the Catholic system for those who are baptized Catholic as it surrounds a lot of the teachings around the religion. The other is Calgary Public which is for everyone else (ie. Jewish, lutherian, muslim). Both are good systems. I can't recommend a school as your school is designated by the area you live in. English is the primary language at the schools, however there are some that are strictly French. Otherwise French is a second language at most of the schools and some provide Spanish. You will find that some have more technology than others.... unfortunately that's what happens in a big city. Don't expect that because they are government schools that its free.... you do have to pay your school fees each year and buy school supplies. As for extracurricular in the elementaries (Kindergarten to grade 6) not much is offered. More is at the Jr. High (Grade 7-9) and High school (10-12). However, there are things offerred in the city that your kids can join (soccer which is the europe football, hockey, swimming, karate, etc). I would suggest that if you are going over before the rest of the family you contact the school boards directly (both have websites) and find out how the registration process works when you are coming over from another country.
> As for your wife... qualifications may differ from India to Canada so if she is wanting to teach at the universities or colleges she should again contact them directly or search their websites for job opportunities. There maybe some things that she would need to upgrade in. Same if she were to teach in one of the schools.





Thanks mcd for that info.


----------



## shazza151

Deeana said:


> Honestly guys, let's get this straight. There is no way Canadian winters can be described as anything other than cold. Harsh even. You may enjoy snow, enjoy winter sports, enjoy freezing standing in a bus queue, but get this. IT IS VERY COLD IN CANADA IN THE WINTER. PERIOD.
> Vancouver area is the exception, and the ONLY exception. There, it rains instead.
> I am putting this up as a sticky, because nine trillion people have asked the same question. YES IT IS DAMN COLD IN CANADA IN THE WINTER.
> If it wasn't there would be more than 30 million people over there. The country would be FULL UP.
> It's a great country. Absolutely FULL of nature. Full of great people, great sport, great everything. BUT IT IS VERY COLD IN WINTER.
> READ THIS. It is cold enough to freeze your hair solid if you come out of the pool with damp hair. Cold enough to keep a frozen turkey on the deck for weeks before Christmas if it doesn't fit in your freezer. Cold enough to freeze your car radiator as you drive up the highway at 70 mph.
> By the way, people who come from Winnipeg call it WINTERPEG because the winters are cold and endless. Children freeze to death if they escape from their houses and wander across to the neighbours in the middle of the day. Within minutes. This is true, not an urban myth.
> DON'T LET THIS PUT YOU OFF. But don't go there thinking it will be all sunny, crisp wintery days like we get after a snowfall in England. And don't think it will be like Scotland, or Yorkshire or anywhere in the UK. It won't be. It will often be gray with snow for days and days on end. It can snow continuously for a week or more at a time.
> This year Calgarians were complaining on the radio about the bad weather - first time I heard that. The roads weren't being properly cleared. The weather was bad and getting worse, and not lifting like it usually does.
> Please don't reply to this mail saying it's not that bad. You can pretend all you like. I happen to believe it is better to realise what you are getting into and deal with it, rather than stick your head in the sand.


And when you breathe in at -40 degrees celcius, you get as what can only be describe as, electric shocks inside your nostrils, and its painful, Oh and you can't build a snow man either with canadian snow, as it is like icing sugar until march!:focus:


----------



## samdubai

oh its quite an info... I have applied for immigration. Can't make out which part of Canada should I target. I am a Graphic Designer working in an advertising agency. Which city provides the most opportunities?
Pls help


----------



## Auld Yin

samdubai said:


> oh its quite an info... I have applied for immigration. Can't make out which part of Canada should I target. I am a Graphic Designer working in an advertising agency. Which city provides the most opportunities?
> Pls help


I would think you should be heading for the financial centre of the country, Toronto. If that's not to your liking then probably Vancouver although I would expect less opportunities there. If you speak/write fluent French then you could think of Montreal.


----------



## samdubai

*Choice of province*



Auld Yin said:


> I would think you should be heading for the financial centre of the country, Toronto. If that's not to your liking then probably Vancouver although I would expect less opportunities there. If you speak/write fluent French then you could think of Montreal.


I see, but what about Calgary? 
Don't know French, so Montreal no go.
Vancouver, I heard, is the most beautiful place in Canada. And it has the best climate. But if as you say, it doesn't have much opportunity, then its not worth it. Let's see what happens. Need to do a lot of research. Can we arrange for employment before landing in Canada? If that's possible, then it will be great.
That way there will be much less to worry about.


----------



## Auld Yin

samdubai said:


> I see, but what about Calgary?
> Don't know French, so Montreal no go.
> Vancouver, I heard, is the most beautiful place in Canada. And it has the best climate. But if as you say, it doesn't have much opportunity, then its not worth it. Let's see what happens. Need to do a lot of research. Can we arrange for employment before landing in Canada? If that's possible, then it will be great.
> That way there will be much less to worry about.


Calgary is the centre of Canada's oil industry but I do not believe has much in the way of advertising agencies. I feel Vancouver would have more opportunities than Calgary but lots less than Toronto.
Not only can you arrange for employment before landing you *MUST* arrange before doing so. If you are not on *THE LIST* and you're not, you require pre-arranged employment before being granted a TWP to stay in Canada for two years.


----------



## JulianQ101

Deeana said:


> ...Children freeze to death if they escape from their houses and wander across to the neighbours in the middle of the day. Within minutes. This is true, not an urban myth.


:boxing: Where on earth do you get your information from? 

First, it's impossible to talk about Canada as a whole in respect to winter. It's one of the biggest countries on earth. The climate varies from east to west and from north to south. Can children freeze to death in minutes??? Maybe in the extreme far north if they recorded the coldest day in 100 years and the kids weren't dressed properly. Maybe. Besides, 99% of emigrants don't go live in the far north.

But seriously, my kids LOVE winter and spend countless hours playing outside in the snow. We live in Southern Ontario close to Toronto. There is daily snow on the ground from late December to middle of March. You get some snow (and melting again) from November. Last snow falls by late March. Yes it's a cold climate but not as bad as some make it out to be. Only January and February are stupid cold.

Summer is usually very hot and humid (June to August). Early fall is mild (September to mid October); late fall is cold. Early Spring (March & April) is cold but feels mild after a long cold winter. May is usually nice enough.

That's my take - and I'm born and raised in Africa.


----------



## Auld Yin

Originally Posted by Deeana 
...Children freeze to death if they escape from their houses and wander across to the neighbours in the middle of the day. Within minutes. This is true, not an urban myth.

I suspect she's alluding to the situation on, I believe, a First Nations reserve a couple of years ago when two children wandered from their home in winter and froze to death. There has been a court case about it. 
It is really a stupid comment regarding Canadian winters. Unfortunate things happen in every country. I wouldn't be surprised if at some time UK youngsters have died from exposure or neglect.


----------



## JulianQ101

Auld Yin said:


> Originally Posted by Deeana
> ...Children freeze to death if they escape from their houses and wander across to the neighbours in the middle of the day. Within minutes. This is true, not an urban myth.
> 
> I suspect she's alluding to the situation on, I believe, a First Nations reserve a couple of years ago when two children wandered from their home in winter and froze to death. There has been a court case about it.
> It is really a stupid comment regarding Canadian winters. Unfortunate things happen in every country. I wouldn't be surprised if at some time UK youngsters have died from exposure or neglect.


You might be correct. Of course in that case, which happened on a reservation, the father was blind drunk and took the 2 toddlers out at night (with only their diaper and a T-shirt on) and he then dropped them half way between the houses in his drunken state. It was in the middle of winter and the snow was knee deep. The children were found dead the next morning and the dad had severe frost bite.

It is/was a very very sad case. 

But no, kids don't just die from the cold while playing outside.


----------



## Wikinadian in the UK

Okay so Canadian winters can be cold - very cold. But that's not a bad thing. First you have to look at where you want to go in the country and what your interests are and find the best location for you. But first off, I'm from a small community in Northern Ontario. I can recall walking to school and having my mildly damp hair freeze and if I really wanted to I could just snap it off. 

I'm not one for forums, but some of the comments just made me want to reply. Someone said there was 9months of winter?? Canada is a country of four seasons, therefore the winter only can last, in earnest, for about three months. Summers are hot, springs are rainy, fall is cool, winter cold. Therefore you're not going to be stuck in perpetual winter. And winter being isolating? Not so much, not unless you don't want to engage with the season and make the best of where you are. 

What does winter bring? Snowmobiling, skiing, snowboarding, figure skating, ice hockey, shinny, curling, the building of snowmen and the creation of snow angels, snowshoeing, cross country skiing, ice fishing. Many people I know had their camps out on a lake where they would snowmobile out to and then have every luxury of warmth and comfort as if they were in town. You can jump into the icy cold of a winter lake and then take refuge in your own sauna and enjoy a bottle of wine. 

Kids flourish in winter. Adults have gotten accustomed to this or that and may have a harder time adjusting, but with kids, there's no problem at all, just make sure they're properly dressed. 

For any adult whose feeling isolated, just get out of the house. Canadians are just about the friendliest people you'll ever meet. And if you're more accustomed to meeting people in regulated ways, join a club, an organisation, whatever it takes. 

I live in the UK, I'm moving to New Zealand, I'm not going to kid you, it gets COLD, but it's a brilliant place and if you're going to let the weather get in your way, you're definitely missing out.


----------



## miraculousmedal

Auld Yin,

I believe for immigrants who are planning to go to Canada, it is better to land between April and November. Yup! Very cold could be shocking especially for those with children.... Right? At least, it will be a "little" gradual change.... Right?


----------



## Magnum

*Brrrrrrrr~*



Wikinadian in the UK said:


> What does winter bring? Snowmobiling, skiing, snowboarding, figure skating, ice hockey, shinny, curling, the building of snowmen and the creation of snow angels, snowshoeing, cross country skiing, ice fishing. Many people I know had their camps out on a lake where they would snowmobile out to and then have every luxury of warmth and comfort as if they were in town. You can jump into the icy cold of a winter lake and then take refuge in your own sauna and enjoy a bottle of wine.


Don't forget that you can only see the Northern Lights (Aurora Borealis) in the winter!

en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aurora_(astronomy)

I was born in Vietnam, came to Canada when i was a year old and I still live in Canada at 30. I plan to move move to Australia in a year.

My grandparents and my Aunt came to Canada (we lived in near Vancouver at the time) in 1990 from Vietnam. A few years later they adapted to the cold. My grandparents took a little longer to adapt but they lived 50+ years in a tropical climate. Its really is up to the individual.

From my experience, we get 2 weeks of cold snap in late January and early february. During those times, you can still go to indoor events, go to work, go buy groceries. Cover exposed skin during the -40 weather or else you may experience what we call a minor frostbite. We still go to work and out to social gatherings during these 2 weeks.

It gets incredibly cold here, just be smart about it. Wear clothing appropriate to the weather, don't stick your tongue on frozen metal surfaces, keep your socks dry, etc. If you do go anywhere during the cold winter months, plan out a safe ride to and from your destination. 

The weather is different all across Canada. You will need to do some research to find out what the weather is like where you plan to move to. On the plus side, our summers can get quite warm (+37C) so a lot of people like to go camping near a lake to enjoy the water. 

No matter what the weather is, very warm, very cold or somewhere in between. Its a topic everyone has an opinion about and an easy way to open a conversation at any social event.

The winters can be cold in Canada but Canadians have warm hearts.


----------



## ChungyUK

Magnum said:


> Don't forget that you can only see the Northern Lights (Aurora Borealis) in the winter!
> 
> en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aurora_(astronomy)
> 
> I was born in Vietnam, came to Canada when i was a year old and I still live in Canada at 30. I plan to move move to Australia in a year.
> 
> My grandparents and my Aunt came to Canada (we lived in near Vancouver at the time) in 1990 from Vietnam. A few years later they adapted to the cold. My grandparents took a little longer to adapt but they lived 50+ years in a tropical climate. Its really is up to the individual.
> 
> From my experience, we get 2 weeks of cold snap in late January and early february. During those times, you can still go to indoor events, go to work, go buy groceries. Cover exposed skin during the -40 weather or else you may experience what we call a minor frostbite. We still go to work and out to social gatherings during these 2 weeks.
> 
> It gets incredibly cold here, just be smart about it. Wear clothing appropriate to the weather, don't stick your tongue on frozen metal surfaces, keep your socks dry, etc. If you do go anywhere during the cold winter months, plan out a safe ride to and from your destination.
> 
> The weather is different all across Canada. You will need to do some research to find out what the weather is like where you plan to move to. On the plus side, our summers can get quite warm (+37C) so a lot of people like to go camping near a lake to enjoy the water.
> 
> No matter what the weather is, very warm, very cold or somewhere in between. Its a topic everyone has an opinion about and an easy way to open a conversation at any social event.
> 
> The winters can be cold in Canada but Canadians have warm hearts.


So is Vancouver cold right now? as I may be heading over to Vancouver in Feb 2010 I'm afraid it may be a little chilly. Would choosing Vancouver over Toronto a wise move if one wants to get a good career in the IT industry. As I've already been to Toronto and yet to see Vancouver it certainly intrigues me indeed. 

Can anyone give me the lowdown on the weather in Vancouver all year round and career opportunities too. Thank you!


----------



## Magnum

ChungyUK said:


> So is Vancouver cold right now? as I may be heading over to Vancouver in Feb 2010 I'm afraid it may be a little chilly. Would choosing Vancouver over Toronto a wise move if one wants to get a good career in the IT industry. As I've already been to Toronto and yet to see Vancouver it certainly intrigues me indeed.
> 
> Can anyone give me the lowdown on the weather in Vancouver all year round and career opportunities too. Thank you!


Hello ChungyUK,

That is a difficult one to answer. Cold to me is -32 with a wind chill of -40. If you are not familiar with the term wind chill, what i am trying to say is "Its -32 outside but with the wind, it feels like -40". Depends on what kind of weather you are used to, it may be cold regardless. Winter usually starts in November and ends in march. So out of the 4 months of winter, about 3 weeks of it is extremely cold. You will get used to this like everyone else here. So the rest of the 8 months of no snow, enjoy it while you can. 

The weather in Vancouver is lower in temperature compared to the other provinces, but it gets a fair amount of rain. Vancouver has a lot of cloudy days. Currently, it is 0 degrees celcius in Vancouver, BC and it is -14 degrees Celcius in Regina, Saskatchewan where I am now. In the summer time, it is hot and humid in Vancouver.

We wear thick winter coats in the winter, autumn jackets during the fall, shorts and light clothing in the summer and raincoats/rubber boots in the spring. 

We have a large group of people from Bangalore, India who arrived here a month ago. They are working with us at the company i work at. It is -14 degrees Celcius today. The fellow i work with directly said it is very cold so he wears a thick jacket, gloves, a toque and scarf. Its always a shock to the system if you are not used to ice and snow. As the years go by, they too will adapt. If i were in a different climate like the Sahara desert, i too would have a difficult time with the weather. I would probably dress like the locals to make things more bearable.

Keep this in mind, almost all of the buildings in Canada are insulated and heated. In the winter we go outside to play in the snow, toboganing, go ice skating, and even skiiing. Its something a lot of people like to do. If you are a home-body, you will probably stay home anyway regardless of the season. We have public transportation in all of the cities if you need to go anywhere.

Our summers: Wear sunblock or light clothing that covers most of your skin and a hat. You CAN get sunburnt here.

As a side note to not get too far off topic. I am in IT here in Regina, Saskatchewan. I've had many friends move to Alberta and some to BC to start their career. Few have been sucessful but due to high cost of living and high levels of competition they end up coming back to Saskatchewan. Vancouver and Toronto are massive in size and are highly competitive for IT positions. They can be very expensive for cost of living. Do not let this discourage you. We have programs that will assist you in finding affordable housing and jobs. If you are specialized in a high demand field of IT, you may be okay. 

If you have any other work-related questions or other questions not related to Canadian winters, i would recommend starting a new post as not many will see it in under a topic called "The last word on Canadian Winters". Just a suggestion.

I hope this helps.

:focus:


----------



## Auld Yin

ChungyUK said:


> So is Vancouver cold right now? as I may be heading over to Vancouver in Feb 2010 I'm afraid it may be a little chilly. Would choosing Vancouver over Toronto a wise move if one wants to get a good career in the IT industry. As I've already been to Toronto and yet to see Vancouver it certainly intrigues me indeed.
> 
> Can anyone give me the lowdown on the weather in Vancouver all year round and career opportunities too. Thank you!


Vancouver winters are very much like those in the UK, wet and chilly with the occasional snow. Summers are far better than those in the UK. For IT jobs Toronto is considered better because of its size and it's the major centre for finance and light industry, but there is an active IT industry in Vancouver.
You "may" be heading to VC in Feb,2010? You are aware that the Olympics are on at that time and hotels will be full and getting around somewhat more difficult. But, perhaps that's the reason you're going.

May I say, you've been asking similar questions on this forum for quite some time. You seem totally incapable of making decisions. At some point you have to decide what it is you want to do. There is a saying in Canada. "You're going to have to fish or cut bait"


----------



## New-life

Hi Guys

In case i've missed it has anyone an update on the climate in Nova Scotia?

Thanks


----------



## m field

could you tell me any towns/cities in Ontario that is maybe slightly milder????? - is this possible??? We are a family in our early 30's with 3 young children who want to emigrate my husband is a gas and plumbing engineer and we are thinking of coming out on a temporary work visa - obviously if he can get work, to see how we get on. Hoping to come out for a fact finding trip this year. Any towns/city names would be greatly appreciated????? (we do have books and have some places in mind but would be good to hear from the horses mouth). Its so hard to find the right destination. Any information would be appreciated 
thanks


----------



## JGK

I'll still take a Canadian winter over a British one any time. I've experienced winters in Quebec, Ontario and now Saskatchewan. OK, -30 to -40 (and that never to be forgotten -56 in Edmonton) is cold. 

However, most of the time it's a dry cold and infinitely better than the cool and dampness of the UK. If you dress up right I don't have a problem in -10 to -20 weather.


----------



## deebrazen

*Thx!*



mcd1203 said:


> I thought I would check on the Canadian forum as my family and I are from Canada living abroad in UAE. My husband is from New Brunswick (moncton area) and I'm from Calgary, AB. Lived in Calgary all my life. We have to say we miss the snow and yes part of the cold winters.
> You do adjust or you just make adjustments. Make sure you plug your cars in overnight if you leave them outside. Park them in your garage if you can. Newer cars will start in the -30 if not plugged in but will take a bit to get them started. We had our son Dec. 2007 and it was one of our bad cold snaps in Calgary. It was tough but we made sure that we had the bag for the carseat which are quite warm and then just added extra blankets.
> For Ray..... Calgary is lovely. It was great because we would get chinooks which is change in winds over the mountains which can dramatically change the weather from -20 to +10.
> Hint for your house... when it hits -40 with windchill place blankets on the floor of your front/back doors. It will help keep out some of the cold and frost. And let your car run for at least 15 mins in those cold snaps.


Thx for this Alberta update. I am new to this site but not to things Canada. Alberta is my favorite 'place of thought' when it comes to my migration plan. All the tips are handy. Cheers...


----------



## royanu

piper said:


> Hey,
> I'm from Canada, and I will say: yep, it's cold allright. I go for morning jogs (yes, even in -30 temps) and I have to stop and thaw my eyelashes because they freeze shut. There are days when children have to stay inside from the cold and play cards in the school gym instead of enjoying the Canadian outdoors.
> I love Canada, even its winters. But I must say that I get rather cheery when I see the first robins searching the frozen grounds for grubs and when I see the welcoming flying "V" of the geese returning to our lakes!
> Happy Spring!


Hello Piper, are you in NZ now? When did you move there? How is NZ treating you so far? (I am thinking to do the same...)


----------



## paulmarkf

Deeana said:


> Honestly guys, let's get this straight. There is no way Canadian winters can be described as anything other than cold. Harsh even. You may enjoy snow, enjoy winter sports, enjoy freezing standing in a bus queue, but get this. IT IS VERY COLD IN CANADA IN THE WINTER. PERIOD.
> Vancouver area is the exception, and the ONLY exception. There, it rains instead.
> I am putting this up as a sticky, because nine trillion people have asked the same question. YES IT IS DAMN COLD IN CANADA IN THE WINTER.
> If it wasn't there would be more than 30 million people over there. The country would be FULL UP.
> It's a great country. Absolutely FULL of nature. Full of great people, great sport, great everything. BUT IT IS VERY COLD IN WINTER.
> READ THIS. It is cold enough to freeze your hair solid if you come out of the pool with damp hair. Cold enough to keep a frozen turkey on the deck for weeks before Christmas if it doesn't fit in your freezer. Cold enough to freeze your car radiator as you drive up the highway at 70 mph.
> By the way, people who come from Winnipeg call it WINTERPEG because the winters are cold and endless. Children freeze to death if they escape from their houses and wander across to the neighbours in the middle of the day. Within minutes. This is true, not an urban myth.
> DON'T LET THIS PUT YOU OFF. But don't go there thinking it will be all sunny, crisp wintery days like we get after a snowfall in England. And don't think it will be like Scotland, or Yorkshire or anywhere in the UK. It won't be. It will often be gray with snow for days and days on end. It can snow continuously for a week or more at a time.
> This year Calgarians were complaining on the radio about the bad weather - first time I heard that. The roads weren't being properly cleared. The weather was bad and getting worse, and not lifting like it usually does.
> Please don't reply to this mail saying it's not that bad. You can pretend all you like. I happen to believe it is better to realise what you are getting into and deal with it, rather than stick your head in the sand.


Well, we just arrived from Ireland two weeks ago, moved to Saskatoon, the weather wasn't sooo bad, until yesterday that is, I walked our daughter to school, for her first day, the school is about one mile away, well have you ever walked down the road, and after five minutes, even though you are well wrapped up, your eyelashes freeze together, when we arrived at the school, we were advised it was -30 outside with the wind chill, and we should never have gone out in it, perhaps if you are thinking of moving to Canada, stand in a commercial freezer for twenty minutes with the fans on, this will give you some idea as to the cold. It certainly was a culture shock for me.
Rgds
Caz


----------



## lisaneil

*we are thinking of moving to canada from england*

hi my husband and i are thinking of moving to canada with have 2 girls 6 and 12 my husband and i are in our 40s he has a trade would the standard of living really be better then in the uk like people say we want to do it for a better future of isnt the grass any greener in canada


Deeana said:


> Honestly guys, let's get this straight. There is no way Canadian winters can be described as anything other than cold. Harsh even. You may enjoy snow, enjoy winter sports, enjoy freezing standing in a bus queue, but get this. IT IS VERY COLD IN CANADA IN THE WINTER. PERIOD.
> Vancouver area is the exception, and the ONLY exception. There, it rains instead.
> I am putting this up as a sticky, because nine trillion people have asked the same question. YES IT IS DAMN COLD IN CANADA IN THE WINTER.
> If it wasn't there would be more than 30 million people over there. The country would be FULL UP.
> It's a great country. Absolutely FULL of nature. Full of great people, great sport, great everything. BUT IT IS VERY COLD IN WINTER.
> READ THIS. It is cold enough to freeze your hair solid if you come out of the pool with damp hair. Cold enough to keep a frozen turkey on the deck for weeks before Christmas if it doesn't fit in your freezer. Cold enough to freeze your car radiator as you drive up the highway at 70 mph.
> By the way, people who come from Winnipeg call it WINTERPEG because the winters are cold and endless. Children freeze to death if they escape from their houses and wander across to the neighbours in the middle of the day. Within minutes. This is true, not an urban myth.
> DON'T LET THIS PUT YOU OFF. But don't go there thinking it will be all sunny, crisp wintery days like we get after a snowfall in England. And don't think it will be like Scotland, or Yorkshire or anywhere in the UK. It won't be. It will often be gray with snow for days and days on end. It can snow continuously for a week or more at a time.
> This year Calgarians were complaining on the radio about the bad weather - first time I heard that. The roads weren't being properly cleared. The weather was bad and getting worse, and not lifting like it usually does.
> Please don't reply to this mail saying it's not that bad. You can pretend all you like. I happen to believe it is better to realise what you are getting into and deal with it, rather than stick your head in the sand.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxBob Loblah

*CANADA IS ' NOT ' GREAT IN ' EVERYTHING ' ...with Bob Loblah*



Deeana said:


> Honestly guys, let's get this straight. There is no way Canadian winters can be described as anything other than cold. Harsh even. You may enjoy snow, enjoy winter sports, enjoy freezing standing in a bus queue, but get this. IT IS VERY COLD IN CANADA IN THE WINTER. PERIOD. Vancouver area is the exception, and the ONLY exception. There, it rains instead.I am putting this up as a sticky, because nine trillion people have asked the same question. YES IT IS DAMN COLD IN CANADA IN THE WINTER. If it wasn't there would be more than 30 million people over there. The country would be FULL UP.It's a great country. Absolutely FULL of nature. Full of great people, great sport, great everything. BUT IT IS VERY COLD IN WINTER.READ THIS. It is cold enough to freeze your hair solid if you come out of the pool with damp hair. Cold enough to keep a frozen turkey on the deck for weeks before Christmas if it doesn't fit in your freezer. Cold enough to freeze your car radiator as you drive up the highway at 70 mph. By the way, people who come from Winnipeg call it WINTERPEG because the winters are cold and endless. Children freeze to death if they escape from their houses and wander across to the neighbours in the middle of the day. Within minutes. This is true, not an urban myth. DON'T LET THIS PUT YOU OFF. But don't go there thinking it will be all sunny, crisp wintery days like we get after a snowfall in England. And don't think it will be like Scotland, or Yorkshire or anywhere in the UK. It won't be. It will often be gray with snow for days and days on end. It can snow continuously for a week or more at a time. This year Calgarians were complaining on the radio about the bad weather - first time I heard that. The roads weren't being properly cleared. The weather was bad and getting worse, and not lifting like it usually does. Please don't reply to this mail saying it's not that bad. You can pretend all you like. I happen to believe it is better to realise what you are getting into and deal with it, rather than stick your head in the sand.


09Mar10While Bob Loblah agrees with 99% of what you have written herein about the Canadian winters.......the Alberta winters last 8 months...and that's a fact....from October until May you can expect snow, snow and more snow.* And another thing,Canada is NOT GREAT IN EVERYTHING.* The winters ( as mentioned ) of course; high taxes; skullduggery in the government; pedophiles out on the streets after very short-term jail sentences; massive government ( public ) debt....in the hundreds of billions meaning ' jusst how can a country with a population of only 33 million pay it off...they can't and it the burden will still be outstanding with the great, great grandchildren of the presentday workers; immigrants taking advantage of the country's welfare system ( after declaring on their original applications that they would NOT ): corrupt policesystems in the larger cities and in some rural regions as well; trua;ncy in schools;passing grades to students who cannot even read or write properly; overfishing; shutdown factories ( autoworkers, technology, timber, minerals,fisheries, general herchandise & hardware........it all comes from China......instead of focusing on keeping the Real Canadian working* too much attention is given to the Almighty dollar no matter what the outcome .. including layed-off workers who can no longer support their families and which fall apart.....only to have additional people; on the welfare lines ); ALL THAT GLITTERS IS NOT GOLD. That's why Bob Loblah chose to live elsewhere and so have countless thousands of Canadians who have seen enough of the Real World to make Real comparisons and to know where they can have a better lifestyle. Thailand is just such a place. Yes, it has some of the things mentioned above...BUT THAILAND MAKES FULL USE OF ITS LAWS TO PUNISH THOSE WHO COMMIT CRIES OF ANY SORT. Canada ( and most of the Western Countries do NOT. )

Ps: It's sure nice NOT to have to scrape that ice and frost of the windshields every morning......let alone dig one's way through 50ft. of snow.

Bob Loblah


----------



## Auld Yin

Bob Loblah said:


> 09Mar10While Bob Loblah agrees with 99% of what you have written herein about the Canadian winters.......the Alberta winters last 8 months...and that's a fact....from October until May you can expect snow, snow and more snow.* And another thing,Canada is NOT GREAT IN EVERYTHING.* The winters ( as mentioned ) of course; high taxes; skullduggery in the government; pedophiles out on the streets after very short-term jail sentences; massive government ( public ) debt....in the hundreds of billions meaning ' jusst how can a country with a population of only 33 million pay it off...they can't and it the burden will still be outstanding with the great, great grandchildren of the presentday workers; immigrants taking advantage of the country's welfare system ( after declaring on their original applications that they would NOT ): corrupt policesystems in the larger cities and in some rural regions as well; trua;ncy in schools;passing grades to students who cannot even read or write properly; overfishing; shutdown factories ( autoworkers, technology, timber, minerals,fisheries, general herchandise & hardware........it all comes from China......instead of focusing on keeping the Real Canadian working* too much attention is given to the Almighty dollar no matter what the outcome .. including layed-off workers who can no longer support their families and which fall apart.....only to have additional people; on the welfare lines ); ALL THAT GLITTERS IS NOT GOLD. That's why Bob Loblah chose to live elsewhere and so have countless thousands of Canadians who have seen enough of the Real World to make Real comparisons and to know where they can have a better lifestyle. Thailand is just such a place. Yes, it has some of the things mentioned above...BUT THAILAND MAKES FULL USE OF ITS LAWS TO PUNISH THOSE WHO COMMIT CRIES OF ANY SORT. Canada ( and most of the Western Countries do NOT. )
> 
> Ps: It's sure nice NOT to have to scrape that ice and frost of the windshields every morning......let alone dig one's way through 50ft. of snow.
> 
> Bob Loblah


You should change your name to Bob BlahBlahBlah.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxBob Loblah

*CALLING BOB LOBLAH NAMES......with Bob Loblah*



Auld Yin said:


> You should change your name to Bob BlahBlahBlah.


09Mar10Sticks and Stones may break Bob Loblah's bones, but names will NEVER hurtBob Loblah.Ps:* Do you think it's well and proper for a ' Moderator ' ( sic ) to be name-calling****** members ?????????* If you do so, then this forum has some very funny****** moderators.If it's allowed, then please let Bob Loblah know and Bob Loblah will assign one to you.* Yes !!!Fob Loblah


----------



## American_Woman

I just wanted to comment about Vancouver weather. I spent 3 years in Seattle and HATED HATED HATED it. I'm southern so the weather was a real downer for me. I developed seasonal affective disorder, etc. I thought Vancouver would be the exact same but I have come to find out that it is not. I actually ENJOY strolling around the city when it's raining! Having spend most of my life in Texas, I find Vancouver's weather to be PERFECT! I can't speak for any other part of Canada as I have never been anywhere but BC but I already know I'd never live anywhere else.


----------



## frankzen

American_Woman said:


> I just wanted to comment about Vancouver weather. I spent 3 years in Seattle and HATED HATED HATED it. I'm southern so the weather was a real downer for me. I developed seasonal affective disorder, etc. I thought Vancouver would be the exact same but I have come to find out that it is not. I actually ENJOY strolling around the city when it's raining! Having spend most of my life in Texas, I find Vancouver's weather to be PERFECT! I can't speak for any other part of Canada as I have never been anywhere but BC but I already know I'd never live anywhere else.


In my experience, the people who can't take Vancouvers weather are those from the east..Quebec/Ontario. I know several people who moved there...only to move back because of the constant rain in the "winter". They are used to minus 20...but constant grey skies and rain drives them absolutely nuts!


----------



## Guest

*Sshh! We're trying to keep Vancouver a secret...*



American_Woman said:


> I just wanted to comment about Vancouver weather. I spent 3 years in Seattle and HATED HATED HATED it. I'm southern so the weather was a real downer for me. I developed seasonal affective disorder, etc. I thought Vancouver would be the exact same but I have come to find out that it is not. I actually ENJOY strolling around the city when it's raining! Having spend most of my life in Texas, I find Vancouver's weather to be PERFECT! I can't speak for any other part of Canada as I have never been anywhere but BC but I already know I'd never live anywhere else.


:wink: Sshh! We're trying to keep Vancouver a secret... :tape: BC's annual net in-migration exceeds 40,000 people each year and most of this is coming to Metro Vancouver area. That creates an ongoing demand for housing and why prices continue to climb. Regardless of weather, a better quality of life generally comes with a higher cost of living...


----------



## Rosalie Dupray

*What to do to move in Canada*

Hi, I am living in Paris now and want to move to Canada, I don't really know what to do;
Could you help me with your advices, I have got young children and I am financial accountant. What is my chance ?
Thanks


----------



## Auld Yin

Rosalie Dupray said:


> Hi, I am living in Paris now and want to move to Canada, I don't really know what to do;
> Could you help me with your advices, I have got young children and I am financial accountant. What is my chance ?
> Thanks


Immigration to Canada is much dependent on either having an occupation that Canada deems it is unable to fund from within or having pre-arranged employment.
1) What Province do you have in mind?
2) What accounting degree/diploma do you hold? It will require a check to determine its Canadian equivalent.


----------



## shazza151

Winter is good here, you cope by looking forward to summer. And reading forwarded funny e-mails from friends, lol, An example follows:

Diary of a demented snow shoveller!!!
December 8 6:00 PM 

It started to snow. The first snow of the season and 
the wife and I took our cocktails and sat for hours by
the window watching the huge soft flakes drift down
from heaven. It looked like a Grandma Moses print. So
romantic we felt like newlyweds again. I love snow! 

December 9 

We woke to a beautiful blanket of crystal white snow 
covering every inch of the landscape. What a fantastic
sight! Can there be a more lovely place in
the whole world? Moving here was the best idea I've
ever had! 
Shoveled for the first time in years and felt like a 
boy again. I did both our driveway and the sidewalks.
This afternoon the snowplow came along and covered 
up the sidewalks and closed in the driveway, so I got
to shovel again. What a perfect life!

December 12 

The sun has melted all our lovely snow. Such a 
disappointment! My neighbor tells me not to worry-
we'll definitely have a white Christmas. No snow on
Christmas would be awful! Bob says we'll have so much
snow by the end of winter, that I'll never want to see 
snow again. I don't think that's possible. Bob is such
a nice man, I'm glad he's our neighbor.

December 14 

Snow, lovely snow! 8 inches last night. The 
temperature dropped to -20. The cold makes everything
sparkle so. The wind took my breath away, but I warmed
up by shoveling the driveway and sidewalks. This is
the life! The snowplow came back this afternoon and 
buried everything again. I didn't 
realize I would have to do quite this much shoveling,
but I'll certainly get back in shape this way. I wish
I wouldn't huff and puff so. 

December 15 

20 inches forecast. Sold my van and bought a 4x4 
Blazer. Bought snow tires for the wife's car and 2
extra shovels. Stocked the freezer. The wife wants
a wood stove in case the electricity goes out. I think
that's silly. We aren't in Alaska , after all. 

December 16 

Ice storm this morning. Fell on my ass on the ice in 
the driveway putting down salt. Hurt like hell. The
wife laughed for an hour, which I think was very
cruel.

December 17 

Still way below freezing. Roads are too icy to go 
anywhere. Electricity was off for 5 hours. I had to
pile the blankets on to stay warm. Nothing to do but
stare at the wife and try not to irritate her. Guess I
should've bought a wood stove, but won't admit it to 
her. God I hate it when she's right. I can't believe
I'm freezing to death in my own living room.

December 20 

Electricity is back on, but had another 14 inches of 
the damn stuff last night. More shoveling! Took all
day. The damn snowplow came by twice. 
Tried to find a neighbor kid to shovel, but they said
they're too busy playing hockey. 
Called the only hardware store around to see about
buying a snow blower and they're out. Might have
another shipment in March. I think they're lying. Bob
says I have to shovel or the city will have it done 
and bill me. 

December 22 

Bob was right about a white Christmas because 13 more 
inches of the white stuff fell today, and it's so cold,
it probably won't melt till August. Took me 45 minutes
to get all dressed up to go out to shovel and then I
had to the loo. By the time I got undressed, went to the loo and 
dressed again. I was too tired to shovel. Tried to
hire Bob who has a plow on his truck for the rest of
the winter, but he says he's too busy. 

December 23 

Only 2 inches of snow today. And it warmed up to 0. 
The wife wanted me to decorate the front of the house
this morning. What is she, nuts?!! 
Why didn't she tell me to do that a month ago? She
says she did but I think she's lying. 

December 24 

6 inches - Snow packed so hard by snowplow, I broke 
the shovel. Thought I was having a heart attack. If I
ever catch the son of a b***h who drives that snow
plow, I'll drag him through the snow by his balls and
beat him to death with my broken shovel. I know he 
hides around the corner and waits for me to finish
shoveling and then he comes down the street at a 100 
miles an hour and throws snow all over where I've just
been! Tonight the wife wanted me to sing Christmas 
carols with her and open our presents, but I was too
busy watching for the damn snowplow.

December 25 

Merry Christmas! 20 more inches of the damn 
slop tonight - Snowed in 
The idea of shoveling makes my blood boil. God, I hate
the snow! 
Then the snowplow driver came by asking for a donation
and I hit him over the head with my shovel. The wife
says I have a bad attitude. I think she's a fricking 
idiot. If I have to watch 'It's A Wonderful Life' one
more time, I'm going to stuff her into the microwave.

December 26 

Still snowed in. Why the hell did I ever move here? It 
was all HER idea. 
She's really getting on my nerves.

December 27 

Temperature dropped to -30 and the pipes froze; 
plumber came after 14 hours of waiting for him, he
only charged me $1,400 to replace all my pipes.

December 28 

Warmed up to above -20. Still snowed in. The B***H is 
driving me crazy!!!

December 29 

10 more inches. Bob says I have to shovel the roof or 
it could cave in. That's the silliest thing I ever
heard. How dumb does he think I am?

December 30 

Roof caved in. I beat up the snow plow driver, and now 
he is suing me for a million dollars, not only for the
beating I gave him, but also for trying to shove the
broken snow shovel up his backside. Wife went home to
her mother.
Nine more inches predicted. 

December 31 

I set fire to what's left of the house. No more 
shoveling.

January 8 

Feel so good. I just love those little white pills 
they keep giving me. Why am I tied to the bed?__________________


----------



## Sarah.L

"It's a great country. Absolutely FULL of nature. Full of great people, great sport, great everything. BUT IT IS VERY COLD IN WINTER."

Yes - agree and it really is like nothing in the UK but although I am now heading back to Europe lane: I will miss my winters. No, I'm not :crazy: - it took one time only wearing gloves that were not insulated enough and to feel my fingers burning to learn how to wrap up and judge a snowy day with sunshine and no wind as opposed to a snowy day with a perishing wind chill of -40.

Unitil I experienced a Canadian winter I don't think I had ever seen anything so beautiful and over here they actually get organised with the snow trucks to clear the roads. :clap2: Unlike the UK where they never seem to be able to find them :noidea:

PS - plugging in my car even in the garage to stop it freezing overnight was quickly learned! 
Worst winter so far here was 2008/9 but have to say compared to other parts of Canada southern Alberta tends to be pretty manageable. Only had two snow days since arriving - been here five years now.
Hot summers help too


----------



## yorkshireterrier

hi my name is martin,
Am looking to have a go at working in canada as a hgv driver. Can you give me any tips about the best way of going about it, any do's and don'ts


----------



## yorkshireterrier

hi sarah my name is martin,
can you tell me what do you do for a living and how long it took for you and family to move out there


----------



## MarylandNed

*Not that bad*

It depends where you live. I lived in Toronto for 7 years (1989-96) and the winters were not that bad. I moved there from the UK with my wife. After living in rainy UK for so long, we loved the clear blue skies in Toronto. The summers were hot and the autumns were spectacular. Yes, winters are long and cold but it certainly isn't as cold in Toronto as it is in Ottawa or Montreal. Toronto got much less snow than Buffalo, New York. Vancouver has more moderate temperatures but it also has a lot of rain.

Canada is a great country to live in and to raise a family in. The winters are part of that culture. We explored Toronto and environs year round. We learned to ski and ice skate. We became ice hockey fans. The roads were cleared pretty quickly when it did snow in Toronto. Black ice was a bigger hazard. It did become more difficult to get out and about once our first child was born. However, with a bit of effort and a positive attitude, anything is possible.


----------



## yorkshireterrier

hi, have sent my application form to the immigration people, have just had an email telling me they have receieved it and forwarded it on to a potential employer, so we will see if they like me or not. hope everythin is ok with yourselfs. i'm looking for as much advice as possible at the moment, but i will see what happens with my application first.


----------



## Canuck Beth

Well, you need to take that with a grain of salt. Canada is a HUGE country. The weather is much different in north than it is in the south. Again, very different in the east than it is in the west. The arctic is like a different planet than southern Ontario. In fact, here in Hamilton we are further south than some of the northern states in the US. Some places are wet and humid, some are dry and arid. Some receive little to no snow fall, some get buried. Last winter, we had one of our mildest winters yet, with temperatures barely dropping below freezing, and I think I shoveled once. Canada is not only immense, it is diverse. 






Deeana said:


> Honestly guys, let's get this straight. There is no way Canadian winters can be described as anything other than cold. Harsh even. You may enjoy snow, enjoy winter sports, enjoy freezing standing in a bus queue, but get this. IT IS VERY COLD IN CANADA IN THE WINTER. PERIOD.
> Vancouver area is the exception, and the ONLY exception. There, it rains instead.
> I am putting this up as a sticky, because nine trillion people have asked the same question. YES IT IS DAMN COLD IN CANADA IN THE WINTER.
> If it wasn't there would be more than 30 million people over there. The country would be FULL UP.
> It's a great country. Absolutely FULL of nature. Full of great people, great sport, great everything. BUT IT IS VERY COLD IN WINTER.
> READ THIS. It is cold enough to freeze your hair solid if you come out of the pool with damp hair. Cold enough to keep a frozen turkey on the deck for weeks before Christmas if it doesn't fit in your freezer. Cold enough to freeze your car radiator as you drive up the highway at 70 mph.
> By the way, people who come from Winnipeg call it WINTERPEG because the winters are cold and endless. Children freeze to death if they escape from their houses and wander across to the neighbours in the middle of the day. Within minutes. This is true, not an urban myth.
> DON'T LET THIS PUT YOU OFF. But don't go there thinking it will be all sunny, crisp wintery days like we get after a snowfall in England. And don't think it will be like Scotland, or Yorkshire or anywhere in the UK. It won't be. It will often be gray with snow for days and days on end. It can snow continuously for a week or more at a time.
> This year Calgarians were complaining on the radio about the bad weather - first time I heard that. The roads weren't being properly cleared. The weather was bad and getting worse, and not lifting like it usually does.
> Please don't reply to this mail saying it's not that bad. You can pretend all you like. I happen to believe it is better to realise what you are getting into and deal with it, rather than stick your head in the sand.


----------



## MyklB

What scares people about Canadian weather is the range.
There are places where it is always cold or always warm.
Toronto and other cities all across Canada can get pretty warm in the summer so it shocks people about how cold the winter gets.
It's just as cold in other places though.
Plus you get people who are afraid of snow


----------



## Auld Yin

From Deeana:- If it wasn't there would be more than 30 million people over there. The country would be FULL UP.

This is absolute nonsense. It's true that the winter weather deters some people from coming here but the reason the population is not higher is due to immigration control of about 250,000 persons a year. There are countless millions from hot/moderate climate third world countries who would love to come/live here, despite the climate, but do not qualify under Canada's immigration rules and laws.


----------



## Guest

yorkshireterrier said:


> hi, have sent my application form to the immigration people, have just had an email telling me they have receieved it and forwarded it on to a potential employer, so we will see if they like me or not. hope everythin is ok with yourselfs. i'm looking for as much advice as possible at the moment, but i will see what happens with my application first.


HGV driver's UK qualifications don't mean a thing in Canada, you will have to re-sit your tests again in Canada. This happened to my husband, yet Canada Government want SKILLED people, I think they just want our sterling!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sslkumar

OK how do the posters like the heat and humidity that is here now ? in toronto today is it supposed to be 42 C..blah


----------



## Auld Yin

elouisapresley said:


> HGV driver's UK qualifications don't mean a thing in Canada, you will have to re-sit your tests again in Canada. This happened to my husband, yet Canada Government want SKILLED people, I think they just want our sterling!!!!!!!!!!!


Why would Canada want sterling? It's a very weak currency at present which you must be happy with as you're going back there *TOMORROW, Hooray*.


----------



## Guest

Auld Yin said:


> Why would Canada want sterling? It's a very weak currency at present which you must be happy with as you're going back there *TOMORROW, Hooray*.


Hip hip hooray I'm a happy bunny


----------



## back2basic

elouisapresley said:


> Hip hip hooray I'm a happy bunny


Just a quick question about the winter season....how cold does it actually get in Toronto, Ontario?

P.S
Where is Elouisapresley? I miss her nasty comments lol!


----------



## patient man

back2basic said:


> Just a quick question about the winter season....how cold does it actually get in Toronto, Ontario?
> 
> P.S
> Where is Elouisapresley? I miss her nasty comments lol!


back in the uk though there are otheres you can catch with lol


----------



## Canuck Beth

back2basic said:


> Just a quick question about the winter season....how cold does it actually get in Toronto, Ontario?
> 
> P.S
> Where is Elouisapresley? I miss her nasty comments lol!


Usually the temperature hovers anywhere between -10 and +5 (approximately). However, we can get down to -30 or so, and the winters in southern Ontario are very wet and damp. If it's a dry cold (like in northern Ontario) it doesn't feel as cold. It's the dampness that gets into your bones and chills you in southern Ontario.


----------



## Canuck Beth

Canuck Beth said:


> Usually the temperature hovers anywhere between -10 and +5 (approximately). However, we can get down to -30 or so, and the winters in southern Ontario are very wet and damp. If it's a dry cold (like in northern Ontario) it doesn't feel as cold. It's the dampness that gets into your bones and chills you in southern Ontario.


Those are degrees celcius - I should have mentioned.


----------



## Guest

Canuck Beth said:


> Those are degrees celcius - I should have mentioned.


- 30 would be pretty unusual though. It doesn't get below - 10 all that often I don't think (or maybe I have a selective memory )

The good thing, when it's very cold, is that it's usually sunny and it can be quite beautiful, especially if there's snow on the ground


----------



## Canuck Beth

nola said:


> - 30 would be pretty unusual though. It doesn't get below - 10 all that often I don't think (or maybe I have a selective memory )
> 
> The good thing, when it's very cold, is that it's usually sunny and it can be quite beautiful, especially if there's snow on the ground



Unusual yes. Impossible? No. Has it happened? Many times. Unfortunately....
Just sayin'....... It is unusual, but to be expected as well.


----------



## CdnProf

Too funny listening to folks talk about Cdn winters as cold...lol! Depends where u live. Toronto is not cold. Calgary, Saskatoon, Winnipeg and Edmonton are COLD... rarely warmer than -20C in January... except Calgary when a chinook wind is blowing... then it is 10-15C above for a day or two below plunging back to -20C. But all this is relative. I lived in northern Manitoba and Alberta where overnight temps in January were -40C (that's where the C and F scales intersect)... brrrr!


----------



## Guest

CdnProf said:


> Too funny listening to folks talk about Cdn winters as cold...lol! Depends where u live. Toronto is not cold. Calgary, Saskatoon, Winnipeg and Edmonton are COLD... rarely warmer than -20C in January... except Calgary when a chinook wind is blowing... then it is 10-15C above for a day or two below plunging back to -20C. But all this is relative. I lived in northern Manitoba and Alberta where overnight temps in January were -40C (that's where the C and F scales intersect)... brrrr!


I hear ya! I have lived in Edmonton and Calgary, as well as northern BC where temps there also routinely got to -40. So no, Toronto is not cold!! A -30 day would be pretty unusual, don't think I have experienced since living in TO


----------



## JazMan

Agree 110% for Toronto...out of the freezer in winter and your in the oven in the summer. Its like a switch freezer/oven!


----------



## Auld Yin

The severity of the Canadian winter is much overstated IMO. There's no doubt that we get cold weather, ice storms and snow over all the country except perhaps on the very west coast. However it varies in severity depending on where one chooses to live. If potential immigrants don't think they can deal with it then find another country to enhance with your presence or go to the west coast, assuming you can afford to live there.
If you choose not to live in very western BC then get your mind around the fact that winter will come every year. It brings with it a host of things you'll have to deal with, such as clearing snow from your driveway, driving/commuting in it and all that entails. Inexpensive, but good, winter clothing/footwear is readily available. Cats and dogs survive/exist very well and just as you wouldn't leave them out for hours in searing heat neither would you leave them out in freezing cold.
By all means talk/complain about the weather, everyone, including cradles, does. It's the human condition to do so, but if it's going to determine the quality of your life then you really must rethink your plans to emigrate Canada.


----------



## paulmarkf

*The flat lands of Saskatoon*

I havent been on for a good while now lads 

Are we still talking about the blooming weather.......

We came to Saskatoon in Feb of this year, we are English but lived in Ireland for 18 years, coming to Saskatoon was a bone shaker, the cold you experience here is not the same wet cold as England and Ireland but OH MY GOD it is REALLY cold, we arrived when it was - 30 degrees, the first day of our daughters schooling we walked a half a mile to the school, not realising it was -30, by the time we got to school, twenty mins later, even though we were wrapped up in the snow gear, our eyelashes had frozen together and we were unable to speak. Apparently, we have yet to have the experience of the -50's. We are really looking forward to that.......

But in reallity the -30's are not an issue as you adjust very quickly, and you would not leave the house unless you were wrapped up enough, YOU LIVE AND LEARN.....

Rgds
Caz


----------



## Horus

Deeana your thread is VERY true I lived for 20 years in Edmonton and moved to the UK and now looking to go to Egypt

Edmonton in the winter is VERY VERY COLD 

I remember once is went down to - 38 cel with a windchill factor of - 53 cel

The long days of winter made me suicidal, vinyl hand bags would shatter and we use to freeze dry our clothing outside, cat's tails would also freeze and fall off if kept outside and so would ears, you can't keep the feet on the floor of the bus without freezing unless you have boots

Summer however is amazing

IT IS VERY VERY VERY FOOKIN COLD IN EDMONTON ALBERTA


----------



## lesbutler

Living in Montreal I have found if you wrap up warm not a prob at all,dry kind of cold but when I have gone back home sitting on a hard wooden seat at Selhurst park (Palace) in late October/Nov for some odd reason the cold has gone right through me even shivering so as has been said not that bad here at all.


----------



## Horus

lesbutler said:


> Living in Montreal I have found if you wrap up warm not a prob at all,dry kind of cold but when I have gone back home sitting on a hard wooden seat at Selhurst park (Palace) in late October/Nov for some odd reason the cold has gone right through me even shivering so as has been said not that bad here at all.


Try doing that with the windchill between December - February.

Canada, unless it is Vancouver, is the LAST place I would recommend to live

That's why I escaped from Canada and believe me ESCAPED is the word

I also found many of the people really odd - sugary sweet but snakes behind your back

At least the English are more forthright

*AVOID CANADA*


----------



## Guest

Horus said:


> Try doing that with the windchill between December - February.
> 
> Canada, unless it is Vancouver, is the LAST place I would recommend to live
> 
> That's why I escaped from Canada and believe me ESCAPED is the word
> 
> I also found many of the people really odd - sugary sweet but snakes behind your back
> 
> At least the English are more forthright
> 
> *AVOID CANADA*


The topic of this thread is Canadian winters. Exactly what do your negative comments about Canada and Canadians have to do with that? Sorry you had a negative experience, but please don't paint all Canadians with the same brush - people are good and/or bad everywhere. I think you will find the same thing in your native country


----------



## Horus

nola said:


> The topic of this thread is Canadian winters. Exactly what do your negative comments about Canada and Canadians have to do with that? Sorry you had a negative experience, but please don't paint all Canadians with the same brush - people are good and/or bad everywhere. I think you will find the same thing in your native country


True - however combined with the winter weather it just makes it so much worse.

It was like living in a syrupy sweet world of condensed milk being filtered through a chocolate funnel.

I can't count on one hand how many people would interupt me as I was speaking to my family to ask where I was from or to "have a nice day"

Having someone bounce into the office like tigger when it is minus 30 on a Monday telling me how crisp and lovely it is and great for winter sports made me want to vomit

I was actually born in Canada...however I don't admit it openly

As soon as I was old enough to work I saved every penny and got out


----------



## Guest

Horus said:


> True - however combined with the winter weather it just makes it so much worse.
> 
> It was like living in a syrupy sweet world of condensed milk being filtered through a chocolate funnel.
> 
> I can't count on one hand how many people would interupt me as I was speaking to my family to ask where I was from or to "have a nice day"
> 
> Having someone bounce into the office like tigger when it is minus 30 on a Monday telling me how crisp and lovely it is and great for winter sports made me want to vomit
> 
> I was actually born in Canada...however I don't admit it openly
> 
> As soon as I was old enough to work I saved every penny and got out


The second line in your post doesn't make sense 

Anyway, you've left - a win/win situation for Canada and for you!


----------



## Horus

Yes, it was win win.

What I am trying to say is I was sick and tired of the overt annoying "nice" behavior, also Canadian's found everything was "neat" and apparently I was also "neat" 

Behind those houses with the little white fence, the sign that said "Gone Fishing" the station wagon, golden lab retriever and 2.7 children was some weirdness...

That's the last of what I have to say, the topic was winters which were vile.


----------



## Guest

Horus said:


> Yes, it was win win.
> 
> What I am trying to say is I was sick and tired of the overt annoying "nice" behavior, also Canadian's found everything was "neat" and apparently I was also "neat"
> 
> Behind those houses with the little white fence, the sign that said "Gone Fishing" the station wagon, golden lab retriever and 2.7 children was some weirdness...
> 
> That's the last of what I have to say, the topic was winters which were vile.


Yes, I hate nice behaviour too, would much rather have mean behaviour from people  I personally have never heard people use the word neat in Canada, and I don't think that word has ever crossed my lips. Still, it does sound a bit better than "blimey" or "crikey" or Hiya" or my all time favourite - "all right?" which is apparently what you say in England when greeting someone

People are the same everywhere - some good, some bad. If you can only see the negatives, I think you will find you don't like it anywhere. If you want to live in another country, you will need to accept and adapt


----------



## Horus

nola said:


> Yes, I hate nice behaviour too, would much rather have mean behaviour from people  I personally have never heard people use the word neat in Canada, and I don't think that word has ever crossed my lips. Still, it does sound a bit better than "blimey" or "crikey" or Hiya" or my all time favourite - "all right?" which is apparently what you say in England when greeting someone
> 
> People are the same everywhere - some good, some bad. If you can only see the negatives, I think you will find you don't like it anywhere. If you want to live in another country, you will need to accept and adapt


I say none of these; it's down to class and education

I hear these saying's everyday and they are cringe worthy

Believe me I am a barrel of fun.

Hope Egypt is prepared for me 

Every few years I get the hump, some people move house I move country


----------



## Guest

Horus said:


> I say none of these; it's down to class and education
> 
> I hear these saying's everyday and they are cringe worthy
> 
> Believe me I am a barrel of fun.
> 
> Hope Egypt is prepared for me
> 
> Every few years I get the hump, some people move house I move country


So then, are you more or less educated than the people who say those things? And what is your "class"? Maybe Canada was too lower class for you? or too upper class?


----------



## Horus

nola said:


> So then, are you more or less educated than the people who say those things? And what is your "class"? Maybe Canada was too lower class for you? or too upper class?


In the UK I have 2 houses, work full time in a professional capacity within a clinical setting and I also have my own business.

Where I lived outside Edmonton was neither upper class or lower class just vile winters and fantastic summers

I don't know how you can classify the people where I lived in Canada, however they would do things like singing around a campfire and eating corn on the cob and you could tell by looking at them they ate LOTS of meat


----------



## Guest

Horus said:


> In the UK I have 2 houses, work full time in a professional capacity within a clinical setting and I also have my own business.
> 
> Where I lived outside Edmonton was neither upper class or lower class just vile winters and fantastic summers
> 
> I don't know how you can classify the people where I lived in Canada, however they would do things like singing around a campfire and eating corn on the cob and you could tell by looking at them they ate LOTS of meat


LOL! you could tell that how?


----------



## lesbutler

Horus said:


> Try doing that with the windchill between December - February.
> 
> Canada, unless it is Vancouver, is the LAST place I would recommend to live
> 
> That's why I escaped from Canada and believe me ESCAPED is the word
> 
> I also found many of the people really odd - sugary sweet but snakes behind your back
> 
> At least the English are more forthright
> 
> *AVOID CANADA*


Being honest here a bunch of us (Irish Scots English,we all play football together) were all sitting around a bar table discussing living in Canada and the Canadians that were with us were surprised to hear we all agreed it was like being on holiday living here !

Canada has given us a great standard of living, social life plus you do not have to look over your shoulder coming out of a pub,the people are great yep you will get the odd one out who are not so nice but I met as many of them while living in England so being a dick head is not exclusive to Canada,also remember I live in a Provence that the charter of rights does not apply as it does to the rest of Canada where it's illegal to send my kids to English school etc but we still get on OK.

And Yes it is bloody cold but again you adapt...Well we did


----------



## JimJams

Horus said:


> True - however combined with the winter weather it just makes it so much worse.
> 
> It was like living in a syrupy sweet world of condensed milk being filtered through a chocolate funnel.
> 
> I can't count on one hand how many people would interupt me as I was speaking to my family to ask where I was from or to "have a nice day"
> 
> Having someone bounce into the office like tigger when it is minus 30 on a Monday telling me how crisp and lovely it is and great for winter sports made me want to vomit
> 
> I was actually born in Canada...however I don't admit it openly
> 
> As soon as I was old enough to work I saved every penny and got out


Haha, this is hilarious. Everybody is right in their opinion! But remember, just cos you hate it doesn't mean that everyone else will!

What is it that upset you so much about someone enjoying their life and surroundings and make the most of everything? If it is that cold, the only way you will make it through is to make the most of everything!

Are you sure you are living in UK at the moment? I've found Americans and esp Canadians to be really friendly. Try saying "Hey" to a stranger in the UK, most likely get told to f**k off and mind your own business! But as nola says, people are the same everywhere - some good, some bad!


----------



## Horus

nola said:


> LOL! you could tell that how?


Because they were fat, but unlike England ALL had nice teeth...and permed hair


----------



## lesbutler

I think you are on a wind up Horus,you have to be.


----------



## Guest

Horus said:


> Because they were fat, but unlike England ALL had nice teeth...and permed hair


Yes, because of course no one in England is fat. I guess all the fat ones have moved to the UAE  

Permed hair??? 

but I think LesButler is right - you are on a windup for whatever reason - no one could possibly be bothered by the silly, trivial things that you don't like. Maybe one day you will find a country you like as I assume the reason you move country every few years is because you don't like the one you are in at the time. As I said - win/win for you and the country you are leaving


----------



## Horus

nola said:


> Yes, because of course no one in England is fat. I guess all the fat ones have moved to the UAE
> 
> Permed hair???
> 
> but I think LesButler is right - you are on a windup for whatever reason - no one could possibly be bothered by the silly, trivial things that you don't like. Maybe one day you will find a country you like as I assume the reason you move country every few years is because you don't like the one you are in at the time. As I said - win/win for you and the country you are leaving


No I am not a windup

Next year I will be 41 and will be in Egypt the land of scams- inshallah this time next year

I will have my accommodation paid for outright and will have retired with a steady income and will never need to work:clap2:

I would not however been able to get things moving without the help of people on the forum

You can't fault the weather in the summer, the food or friendliness you find in Canada so I would end this thread on a positive note.


----------



## brandy2509

*yes I agree*



Deeana said:


> Honestly guys, let's get this straight. There is no way Canadian winters can be described as anything other than cold. Harsh even. You may enjoy snow, enjoy winter sports, enjoy freezing standing in a bus queue, but get this. IT IS VERY COLD IN CANADA IN THE WINTER. PERIOD.
> Vancouver area is the exception, and the ONLY exception. There, it rains instead.
> I am putting this up as a sticky, because nine trillion people have asked the same question. YES IT IS DAMN COLD IN CANADA IN THE WINTER.
> If it wasn't there would be more than 30 million people over there. The country would be FULL UP.
> It's a great country. Absolutely FULL of nature. Full of great people, great sport, great everything. BUT IT IS VERY COLD IN WINTER.
> READ THIS. It is cold enough to freeze your hair solid if you come out of the pool with damp hair. Cold enough to keep a frozen turkey on the deck for weeks before Christmas if it doesn't fit in your freezer. Cold enough to freeze your car radiator as you drive up the highway at 70 mph.
> By the way, people who come from Winnipeg call it WINTERPEG because the winters are cold and endless. Children freeze to death if they escape from their houses and wander across to the neighbours in the middle of the day. Within minutes. This is true, not an urban myth.
> DON'T LET THIS PUT YOU OFF. But don't go there thinking it will be all sunny, crisp wintery days like we get after a snowfall in England. And don't think it will be like Scotland, or Yorkshire or anywhere in the UK. It won't be. It will often be gray with snow for days and days on end. It can snow continuously for a week or more at a time.
> This year Calgarians were complaining on the radio about the bad weather - first time I heard that. The roads weren't being properly cleared. The weather was bad and getting worse, and not lifting like it usually does.
> Please don't reply to this mail saying it's not that bad. You can pretend all you like. I happen to believe it is better to realise what you are getting into and deal with it, rather than stick your head in the sand.


been rtold the winters aint to good,I have only been over twice to hamilton[the warmer side lol]and in summer it was pretty hot actually.


----------



## Horus

The summers are FANTASTIC :clap2:


----------



## Addicted to NZ




----------



## Auld Yin

Addicted to NZ said:


>


Am I missing something here? A photograph of a digital weather device with no indication of its location. It could be above the Arctic Circle or Antarctica or top of a mountain on NZ's south island for all I know.
Most of Canada gets cold in the winter so suck it up or don't come here. There are countless good characteristics that more than offset the cold.


----------



## Addicted to NZ

Sorry it is in Wynyard, SK.


----------



## JimJams

Addicted to NZ said:


> Sorry it is in Wynyard, SK.


What's the left sensor (22.2c) vs right sensor (-40c)???

Well, the left side, thats a lot warmer and lot less humid(/wet) than it is here in London, UK!


----------



## Horus

JimJams said:


> What's the left sensor (22.2c) vs right sensor (-40c)???
> 
> Well, the left side, thats a lot warmer and lot less humid(/wet) than it is here in London, UK!


I used to find in Canada despite the cold the winter was VERY dry and crisp in Alberta, due to the central heating we used to have a humidifier to add humidity to the air or you would get sore lips, lungs and eyes!!

It also meant that we had lots of dust compared to the UK!


----------



## LyndsayB

There seems to be a general concensus that its cold then!

I just moved to Canada from the UK a few weeks ago so am a Canadian Winter virgin. We're living just outside Toronto so I appreciate that we won't experience the worst of it but it will still be much colder than I've ever experienced.

Can anyone give me any tips on what needs to be done to prepare for the winter and what I will need to get? I know we will need plenty of warm clothes to layer up with including proper snow boots, gloves etc but what else? I may be showing my stupidity but what is meant by 'plugging your car in'? I've never heard of that. 

I know winter not upon us just yet but with a 2 year old I don't want to risk getting caught out. Any help would be greatly appreaciated.

Thanks
LyndsayB


----------



## Auld Yin

LyndsayB said:


> There seems to be a general concensus that its cold then!
> 
> I just moved to Canada from the UK a few weeks ago so am a Canadian Winter virgin. We're living just outside Toronto so I appreciate that we won't experience the worst of it but it will still be much colder than I've ever experienced.
> 
> Can anyone give me any tips on what needs to be done to prepare for the winter and what I will need to get? I know we will need plenty of warm clothes to layer up with including proper snow boots, gloves etc but what else? I may be showing my stupidity but what is meant by 'plugging your car in'? I've never heard of that.
> 
> I know winter not upon us just yet but with a 2 year old I don't want to risk getting caught out. Any help would be greatly appreaciated.
> 
> Thanks
> LyndsayB


Hello Lindsay,

If you're living in the GTA it won't be necessary to plug in your car. It doesn't really get cold enough here to necessitate that. I've been in the Toronto area through 45 winters and never needed one. Those who plug in have an engine block heater installed in their car from which comes a three-prong plug like the one you would use for your inside lights. The plug comes out through the grille and would be connected via an extension cord to an electrical outlet. The purpose is to keep the engine block warm overnight and therefore easier to start in the morning.
You are right about the clothing. You should get your 2 year old a snowsuit.


----------



## Addicted to NZ

LyndsayB,

A nice set of thermal long-johns might be a good investment for everyone.


----------



## Horus

LyndsayB said:


> There seems to be a general concensus that its cold then!
> 
> I just moved to Canada from the UK a few weeks ago so am a Canadian Winter virgin. We're living just outside Toronto so I appreciate that we won't experience the worst of it but it will still be much colder than I've ever experienced.
> 
> Can anyone give me any tips on what needs to be done to prepare for the winter and what I will need to get? I know we will need plenty of warm clothes to layer up with including proper snow boots, gloves etc but what else? I may be showing my stupidity but what is meant by 'plugging your car in'? I've never heard of that.
> 
> I know winter not upon us just yet but with a 2 year old I don't want to risk getting caught out. Any help would be greatly appreaciated.
> 
> Thanks
> LyndsayB


I would get a ticket back to the UK lane:

You need to plug your car in (there should be an electric cable thing somewhere under the bonnet ask a neighbour) to keep the engine block from freezing; it used to also get that cold that my dad's car tyres would make a clunking noise as the bottom of the car tyres would freeze and if they were not inflated all the way they were not round.

I also failed to mention I had a vinyl adidas sport's bag and that shattered and we used to freeze dry our clothing outside, when it was solid we took it inside and it was either dry or just slight damp.

Snow however was so clean in Edmonton (20 years ago) you could eat it, I used to mix it with maple syrup


----------



## OswaldCat

Hi, I am from England, lived all my life here, but am widely travelled - including arctic Sweden in February...... so I have experienced some cold weather. I am soon to marry a Canadian, and moving to Canada is an option. The question is where exactly. I love the snow (yes, I know what you're thinking!). My partner was brought up in Saskatchewan and says I have no idea about snow...... snow is not the piddly damp inch of slush we get here in England once a year, if we're lucky. 

Vancouver would seem the obvious answer..... but why move from England to somewhere that has the weather of Manchester!! Although it is a great city, I was there last autumn.

We will be in Ottawa and Québec at the end of January and into February, so I'll get a feel of a Canadian winter then.

Anybody got any suggestions about maybe where we should think about if we do re-locate to Canada? Maybe somewhere in BC that's not quite as wet as Vancouver? What about Vancouver Island? Or is that just as wet as Vancouver?

Toronto looked good when we were there, but kinda lacks soul.

I want snow..... just not quite the levels which I know a lot of the country gets!

(And please don't say, "stay in England")

Thanks for any constructive comments.


----------



## Auld Yin

OswaldCat said:


> Hi, I am from England, lived all my life here, but am widely travelled - including arctic Sweden in February...... so I have experienced some cold weather. I am soon to marry a Canadian, and moving to Canada is an option. The question is where exactly. I love the snow (yes, I know what you're thinking!). My partner was brought up in Saskatchewan and says I have no idea about snow...... snow is not the piddly damp inch of slush we get here in England once a year, if we're lucky.
> 
> Vancouver would seem the obvious answer..... but why move from England to somewhere that has the weather of Manchester!! Although it is a great city, I was there last autumn.
> 
> We will be in Ottawa and Québec at the end of January and into February, so I'll get a feel of a Canadian winter then.
> 
> Anybody got any suggestions about maybe where we should think about if we do re-locate to Canada? Maybe somewhere in BC that's not quite as wet as Vancouver? What about Vancouver Island? Or is that just as wet as Vancouver?
> 
> Toronto looked good when we were there, but kinda lacks soul.
> 
> I want snow..... just not quite the levels which I know a lot of the country gets!
> 
> (And please don't say, "stay in England")
> 
> Thanks for any constructive comments.


Vancouver/Victoria do get a good deal of rain in the winter months but the summers are quite different and are usually warm and sunny. The interior of BC, around Kelowna is drier and does get a winter of sorts but it is regarded as a good area in which to live/work.
The remainder of the country gets snow in varying degrees. Moving east, Alberta gets a good deal of snow but can experience an unusual weather effect known as a Chinook which can cause changes massive swings in temperature in a matter of hours. But Calgary is close to the mountains if you are into snow and winter activities.
Saskatchewan and Manitoba both get very severe winters with a great deal of snow and extremely cold temperatures.
Ontario gets a severe winter with the Toronto area being an exception. The city (GTA) is located in a geographical pocket that produces a milder winter than the rest of the Province. Quebec's winters are quite severe.
The Maritime Provinces of NB, NS, PEI and NL have mixed winters because of their ocean locations. They do get a fair deal of snow and winter activities get into full swing.

I hope this is of some help to you.


----------



## OswaldCat

Thanks Auld Yin, that is helpful. We had started to consider Kelowna and Penticton, so interesting that you highlighted one of them. I'll look into Calgary too..... accessible for Banff (the most beautiful place on earth, I believe, and as I said previously, I am widely travelled). Want to visit the Maritimes..... am I entertaining a fantasy by thinking of New Brunswick in terms of some kind of extension of "On Golden Pond"??


----------



## Auld Yin

OswaldCat said:


> Thanks Auld Yin, that is helpful. We had started to consider Kelowna and Penticton, so interesting that you highlighted one of them. I'll look into Calgary too..... accessible for Banff (the most beautiful place on earth, I believe, and as I said previously, I am widely travelled). Want to visit the Maritimes..... am I entertaining a fantasy by thinking of New Brunswick in terms of some kind of extension of "On Golden Pond"??


I think there are On Golden Pond extensions all over the Maritimes but where I cannot say as it's been quite a few years since I was there. There are many such places all over Ontario particularly in our Muskoka a Kawarthas regions.


----------



## robinw

I think the secret to surviving Canada's winters is to embrace them. I'm serious! There are very few things nicer than walking on freshly fallen snow on a very cold, clear, sunny morning; the kind of cold where the snow squeaks every time you take a step and your nose hairs freeze. If you dress warmly and wear good, non skid shoes or boots, you'll be fine.

Most towns have an outdoor rink where you can skate, and it's easy to find lessons if you don't know how. Snow shoeing and cross country skiing are great fun and it's even better when you drink hot chocolate or Irish coffee afterwards.


----------



## TranscendC

Robinw is right - embrace the Canadian winter and enjoy it - you will find that all's well.


----------



## Horus

TranscendC said:


> Robinw is right - embrace the Canadian winter and enjoy it - you will find that all's well.


Yah right that's why I moved from Edmonton, Alberta and never looked back 

In time you will learn....


----------



## Horus

OswaldCat said:


> Hi, I am from England, lived all my life here, but am widely travelled - including arctic Sweden in February...... so I have experienced some cold weather. I am soon to marry a Canadian, and moving to Canada is an option. The question is where exactly. I love the snow (yes, I know what you're thinking!). My partner was brought up in Saskatchewan and says I have no idea about snow...... snow is not the piddly damp inch of slush we get here in England once a year, if we're lucky.
> 
> Vancouver would seem the obvious answer..... but why move from England to somewhere that has the weather of Manchester!! Although it is a great city, I was there last autumn.
> 
> We will be in Ottawa and Québec at the end of January and into February, so I'll get a feel of a Canadian winter then.
> 
> Anybody got any suggestions about maybe where we should think about if we do re-locate to Canada? Maybe somewhere in BC that's not quite as wet as Vancouver? What about Vancouver Island? Or is that just as wet as Vancouver?
> 
> Toronto looked good when we were there, but kinda lacks soul.
> 
> I want snow..... just not quite the levels which I know a lot of the country gets!
> 
> (And please don't say, "stay in England")
> 
> Thanks for any constructive comments.


Let me put it to you this way if you like snow you might like Canada however I would avoid it.

Kelowna might be an option for you

Kelowna - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

It's tolerable as far as I am concerned, sort of like having a tooth extracted with not enough Novocaine.


----------



## November7

[/QUOTE] DON'T LET THIS PUT YOU OFF. But don't go there thinking it will be all sunny, crisp wintery days like we get after a snowfall in England. And don't think it will be like Scotland, or Yorkshire or anywhere in the UK. It won't be. It will often be gray with snow for days and days on end. It can snow continuously for a week or more at a time. [/QUOTE]

Well, I'm Russian, I suppose it's not much colder than in Moscow (Moscow got pretty much mild winters in comparison to Siberia or the Far East close to the ocean), but still  I haven't seen winter for 6 years now though, being enjoying life in rainy New Zealand, Xmas over here is so damn wierd... )))) So the stories about snow actually sound sooooo tempting ))))))  Bring it on! )))))


----------



## JimJams

Cheers up Horus, life can't be that bad. I'm sure everyone in Canada (and every other cold country) would have topped themselves by now...

How are you Canadian's coping with the weather? We've had have 6 inches of snow here in London over past couple of days and once again everything has come to a grinding halt. How the hell did this country ever have the largest empire in the world when it can't even deal with a little frozen water!!!


----------



## Horus

JimJams said:


> Cheers up Horus, life can't be that bad. I'm sure everyone in Canada (and every other cold country) would have topped themselves by now...
> 
> How are you Canadian's coping with the weather? We've had have 6 inches of snow here in London over past couple of days and once again everything has come to a grinding halt. How the hell did this country ever have the largest empire in the world when it can't even deal with a little frozen water!!!


Actually I know in Canada of about 3 people who did - the term used was "Cabin Fever"

Leaving Canada was the BEST thing I have EVER done in my life - leaving the UK will be the second best

23 years in Canada and and 18 years in the UK time to move onto EGYPT :clap2:


----------



## JimJams

And there's plenty of people in hot countries that commit suicide every year too (not trying to sound cold hearted).

You don't seem to get the point that leaving Canada may have been the best thing ever for you, but look around the forum and see how many people from Egypt are wanting to emigrate to Canada and UK. Believe it or not some people actually pay a lot of money to go on holiday to places because of the snow. Crazy I know!

Good luck on your move, but think you need to start being so down beat on everyone that mentions wanting to go to Canada. It may not be ideal for you, but seems to have worked out ok for millions of others! Your point is valid though, and people ned to make their own informed decision.


----------



## Guest

*But cold and harsh are states of mind*

Yes you're absolutely right, winters in Canada are cold and all that you say is correct BUT I am currently in the UK for two years and feel more cold than ever I did at home. I lived in the bush in central Ontario, quite often 6 feet of snow or more on the ground. I have known days when it dropped to -40c although middle minus twenties was the more usual. Snow squeaked under foot, ice crystals tinkled like little bells in the air but apart from freezing half to death after getting lost on a hunting trip and another time after falling through ice on my creek, I had no problems with cold. The damp, draftyness of the air here goes right through my bones. Double glazing so poor and ill fitting doors, warped from the wet, keep the house draughty no matter how high I turn up the heating. Outside the constant gales and constant rain, make me so miserable I long to come home. In my ceder home I built myself with R2000 insulation, triple glazed windows and double doors (strorm doors) it was snug especially with the huge cast iron wood fire that heated all of the ground floor. Proper winter boots from Canadian Tire, heavy winter gloves, beaver skin hat and layers of clothes topped with a heavy winter jacket from the hunting supply store and I was toasty outside when hunting and trapping even in -30's. At home we dress for it, the correct clothing is available, the houses built for the purpose, and winter tires, snow shoes and skiis get us around... what's your problem? 
Now, if you want to discuss mosquitoes and black fly, that's another matter.


----------



## GRAHAM1963

*Its paradise*

Canadian winters are hell, but in whole the country is paradise
Ive lived here all my life
there are no political problems, sometimes just humerous
its not a police state, we dont bribe police for anything
your free to travel from coast to coast and work where you want
the prairies are flat and cold in winter and hot dry in summer
you get quite accustomed to working minus -20 to - 35 degree weather
you dress for it, and keep active and you'll be fine
driving can be hell in brutal snows, so stay home and let the storm pass, the roads get cleared with a few days and your good to go.
Vancouver and the lower mainland is wet in the winter, I live on Vancouver island
its paradise in paradise,, but it rains, november to march, sometimes alot, 
but there are plenty of beautiful days as well.
no snow here, everything green and lush, when it does snow in the extreme it is gone with a few days.
you pay a price to live in paradise, the whole world is paradise
when you look at Australia, I think how can those Aussies go swimming with all those great white sharks eating them, then look at the poverty and beautiful weather in most countries in the Carribean, Europe is a crowded place, 
it really does not matter where you go, every place has a little paradise in it
just what are you willing to trade off to live in paradise.
Canada's economy is on solid ground, we've got massive resourses, clean lakes, good fishing, good hunting, reasonably relaxed laws and a solid banking system
so go live in paradise !!


----------



## GRAHAM1963

*Vancouver island*

I live in nanaimo on vancouver island
what would you like to know


----------



## shazza151

*The life story of a Canadian Winter-Bbrrrrrrrr!*



Auld Yin said:


> There cannot ever be a LAST WORD on Canadian winters. As Raymapleleaf says it gets verrry, verrry cold in most part of the country in winter. So many people come here believing they know all about how cold it's going to be, but, believe me, most do not. I recall going to work at 7am in the UK during the winter. It was often cold but generally by midday it had warmed up to plus side of freezing. In Canada one goes out at 7am and it's -15C and it might warm up to -10 by midday if the sun comes out. If it doesn't then no warmup takes place.
> The cold weather is, without a doubt, the most discussed thread in expats' websites. People *****, whine, moan about it and that serves no purpose. For those already here who hate it, get used to it. It's going to come around every November and will be here until March. For those contemplating emigrating to Canada please get it into your heads that, except for the west coast, it is going to be bloody cold in Canada from November until March. Not quite cold, not really cold, not very cold BUT very, very f*****g cold, day in and day out.


Winter is good here, you cope by looking forward to summer. And reading forwarded funny e-mails from friends, lol, An example follows:

Diary of a demented snow shoveller!!!
December 8 6:00 PM 

It started to snow. The first snow of the season and 
the wife and I took our cocktails and sat for hours by
the window watching the huge soft flakes drift down
from heaven. It looked like a Grandma Moses print. So
romantic we felt like newlyweds again. I love snow! 

December 9 

We woke to a beautiful blanket of crystal white snow 
covering every inch of the landscape. What a fantastic
sight! Can there be a more lovely place in
the whole world? Moving here was the best idea I've
ever had! 
Shoveled for the first time in years and felt like a 
boy again. I did both our driveway and the sidewalks.
This afternoon the snowplow came along and covered 
up the sidewalks and closed in the driveway, so I got
to shovel again. What a perfect life!

December 12 

The sun has melted all our lovely snow. Such a 
disappointment! My neighbor tells me not to worry-
we'll definitely have a white Christmas. No snow on
Christmas would be awful! Bob says we'll have so much
snow by the end of winter, that I'll never want to see 
snow again. I don't think that's possible. Bob is such
a nice man, I'm glad he's our neighbor.

December 14 

Snow, lovely snow! 8 inches last night. The 
temperature dropped to -20. The cold makes everything
sparkle so. The wind took my breath away, but I warmed
up by shoveling the driveway and sidewalks. This is
the life! The snowplow came back this afternoon and 
buried everything again. I didn't 
realize I would have to do quite this much shoveling,
but I'll certainly get back in shape this way. I wish
I wouldn't huff and puff so. 

December 15 

20 inches forecast. Sold my van and bought a 4x4 
Blazer. Bought snow tires for the wife's car and 2
extra shovels. Stocked the freezer. The wife wants
a wood stove in case the electricity goes out. I think
that's silly. We aren't in Alaska , after all. 

December 16 

Ice storm this morning. Fell on my ass on the ice in 
the driveway putting down salt. Hurt like hell. The
wife laughed for an hour, which I think was very
cruel.

December 17 

Still way below freezing. Roads are too icy to go 
anywhere. Electricity was off for 5 hours. I had to
pile the blankets on to stay warm. Nothing to do but
stare at the wife and try not to irritate her. Guess I
should've bought a wood stove, but won't admit it to 
her. God I hate it when she's right. I can't believe
I'm freezing to death in my own living room.

December 20 

Electricity is back on, but had another 14 inches of 
the damn stuff last night. More shoveling! Took all
day. The damn snowplow came by twice. 
Tried to find a neighbor kid to shovel, but they said
they're too busy playing hockey. 
Called the only hardware store around to see about
buying a snow blower and they're out. Might have
another shipment in March. I think they're lying. Bob
says I have to shovel or the city will have it done 
and bill me. 

December 22 

Bob was right about a white Christmas because 13 more 
inches of the white stuff fell today, and it's so cold,
it probably won't melt till August. Took me 45 minutes
to get all dressed up to go out to shovel and then I
had to the loo. By the time I got undressed, went to the loo and 
dressed again. I was too tired to shovel. Tried to
hire Bob who has a plow on his truck for the rest of
the winter, but he says he's too busy. 

December 23 

Only 2 inches of snow today. And it warmed up to 0. 
The wife wanted me to decorate the front of the house
this morning. What is she, nuts?!! 
Why didn't she tell me to do that a month ago? She
says she did but I think she's lying. 

December 24 

6 inches - Snow packed so hard by snowplow, I broke 
the shovel. Thought I was having a heart attack. If I
ever catch the son of a b***h who drives that snow
plow, I'll drag him through the snow by his balls and
beat him to death with my broken shovel. I know he 
hides around the corner and waits for me to finish
shoveling and then he comes down the street at a 100 
miles an hour and throws snow all over where I've just
been! Tonight the wife wanted me to sing Christmas 
carols with her and open our presents, but I was too
busy watching for the damn snowplow.

December 25 

Merry Christmas! 20 more inches of the damn 
slop tonight - Snowed in 
The idea of shoveling makes my blood boil. God, I hate
the snow! 
Then the snowplow driver came by asking for a donation
and I hit him over the head with my shovel. The wife
says I have a bad attitude. I think she's a fricking 
idiot. If I have to watch 'It's A Wonderful Life' one
more time, I'm going to stuff her into the microwave.

December 26 

Still snowed in. Why the hell did I ever move here? It 
was all HER idea. 
She's really getting on my nerves.

December 27 

Temperature dropped to -30 and the pipes froze; 
plumber came after 14 hours of waiting for him, he
only charged me $1,400 to replace all my pipes.

December 28 

Warmed up to above -20. Still snowed in. The B***H is 
driving me crazy!!!

December 29 

10 more inches. Bob says I have to shovel the roof or 
it could cave in. That's the silliest thing I ever
heard. How dumb does he think I am?

December 30 

Roof caved in. I beat up the snow plow driver, and now 
he is suing me for a million dollars, not only for the
beating I gave him, but also for trying to shove the
broken snow shovel up his backside. Wife went home to
her mother.
Nine more inches predicted. 

December 31 

I set fire to what's left of the house. No more 
shoveling.

January 8 

Feel so good. I just love those little white pills 
they keep giving me. Why am I tied to the bed?__________________


----------



## umbro

So,only a young couple can live if only close huging each others!
But Calgarians ,Edmontians ...must work!IT's always possible to move with the car?


----------



## lannd

I appreciate your insight on Canadian winters- I found that amusing being from there myself. The winters are bitterly cold, yes but preparation is KEY to your comfort. For example I used to live in the Northwest Territories which is the highest northerly point in Canada/the world (depending where up there you are) and people ask "Oh my God, HOW did you manage?!?"...One word- PARKA. The inuit's gift to mankind. A jacket that reaches to your feet, is typically fur lined and is lined on the outer trim of the hood to prevent wind from entering. 
Winter is cold, but if you're dressed properly it is bearable. 

Secondly, it depends on location as well. Most of Canada is FREEZING in the winter months (which sadly I will admit last about 8 months of 12) but if you are not in Winterpeg or up north, it's not bad. I live in Calgary Alberta, next to B.C. and we get a regular wind in the winter called a Chinook. This wind is warm and comes from the west allowing us to enjoy temperatures up to 5 degrees in the positive. Some days we need not even wear jackets. It is absolutely splendid. 

So there you have it- avoid Winnipeg and Northern Canada and you'll be just groovy.


----------



## dreama

It is hardly cold EVERYWHERE in Canada during the winter. That is too broad a generalization in my opinion. I am currently on Vancouver Island where the grass is green (they are still cutting it) and the flowers are in bloom in January. Hardly a COLD winter. The temperature today is 9C, and it's early January. I wear sandals and tank tops on dry warmer days, no problem. I have lived all over Canada - the middle, the east, the west, and the north. All of these places have very different winter experiences, and every winter is different. In the Yukon this week where it is always believed to be frigid arctic, it was 2C. Hardly frigid.

As for coping with small children in a cold Canadian winter - it is just like any other place you would live. Dress for the weather, and carry on. I played outside for hours in the winter, as did my daughter. I can't imagine life coming to a standstill simply because it is winter. If Canadians believed that, we'd probably all leave. There are plenty of fabulous outdoor activities for children and adults in the winter, just like there are in the summer.

I wouldn't let such broad generalizations about Canadian winters influence your decision to come to Canada very much.


----------



## American_Woman

Dreama, I'm a new immigrant to Canada from the Southern US. IT IS COLD, even in Vancouver! haha I understand that you must have lived here most of your life so perhaps you are acclimated to the weather. But, it does take a while! I love the weather here in BC but it's COLD to me! =P


----------



## dreama

I don't think that Canada is any colder than the northern States. Both have all four seasons instead of summer all year long like the southern states. Come to think of it, I was at the Grand Canyon two years ago and it was -27C with 3 feet of snow. I had to come back to Canada to thaw out.

Glad you are enjoying Vancouver. It would probably be the last place I would think to immigrate to, though.


----------



## American_Woman

dreama said:


> I don't think that Canada is any colder than the northern States. Both have all four seasons instead of summer all year long like the southern states. Come to think of it, I was at the Grand Canyon two years ago and it was -27C with 3 feet of snow. I had to come back to Canada to thaw out.
> 
> Glad you are enjoying Vancouver. It would probably be the last place I would think to immigrate to, though.


Thank you. I love it here. Why wouldn't you immigrate here? Seems lots of people do each year! I've been told to go back cause they don't want anymore!


----------



## Auld Yin

dreama said:


> I don't think that Canada is any colder than the northern States. Both have all four seasons instead of summer all year long like the southern states. Come to think of it, I was at the Grand Canyon two years ago and it was -27C with 3 feet of snow. I had to come back to Canada to thaw out.
> 
> Glad you are enjoying Vancouver. It would probably be the last place I would think to immigrate to, though.


Your Location: Sooke, BC
Originally From: Canada
Ex-Pat in: Australia

Which of these is correct and like American Woman I'd be interested in why Vancouver is the last place you'd immigrate to?


----------



## dreama

I was the one who would not immigrate to Vancouver, not American Woman, sorry for the confusion. I just find it rather crowded, dirty, hugely overpriced, lots of gang wars, drug addicts, and hard to find someone who speaks English at what seems like just about every store I went into.


----------



## American_Woman

dreama said:


> I was the one who would not immigrate to Vancouver, not American Woman, sorry for the confusion. I just find it rather crowded, dirty, hugely overpriced, lots of gang wars, drug addicts, and hard to find someone who speaks English at what seems like just about every store I went into.


Yeah, I see what you are saying. It's a city thing, I think. I never was a big city girl. I lived on the outskirts of Fort Worth, Texas in the country! I've had to get used to seeing the homeless people around here and also the language barrier is tough. I speak some Spanish as my second language but not many Spanish speakers here! LMAO 100% agree about over priced but you got awesome health care here right? =P


----------



## Auld Yin

dreama said:


> I was the one who would not immigrate to Vancouver, not American Woman, sorry for the confusion. I just find it rather crowded, dirty, hugely overpriced, lots of gang wars, drug addicts, and hard to find someone who speaks English at what seems like just about every store I went into.


Yes, I realize it was you and my questions, if you read my post, were directed to you. You still didn't say where it is you're located, Canada or Australia?

I think your comments about Vancouver are grossly overstated. Certainly it's large and has some undesirable areas. There is some gang activity and drugs are a problem in certain areas but IMO, for the most part Vancouver is a spectacularly located and very livable city albeit with very expensive housing.
Your comment about non-English speakers smacks of racism to me.


----------



## dreama

Lannd, I too lived in the NWT, darn cold is right, but I bought myself a down jacket, good mittens, and a great pair of boots and carried on. Sure, I had to plug my car in, but my trusty Toyota Corolla never let me down and started every time. It was the Fords and Jeeps that seem to have the most issues in the cold, often needing to be jump started into life if they started at all. I also lived in the Yukon, where it can get as cold but they have more fluctuations in their winter temps. They had 2C this week, but in the NWT you would never see that in January. For me it wasn't the cold that I minded the most, nor was it the very short days, 5 hours of sunlight or less. It was the lack of snowplowing. They only plow in the north once in the fall and once in the spring to clean up the melting snow. Very much unlike southern provinces where snow is plowed when it comes. The lack of plowing just mean the roads get to be awfully rough and bumpy. I often wondered if the car dealerships were in cahoots with the city over this, forcing people to believe they needed a big ole truck to drive in the north. I drove only an Echo the first year and a Corolla the other two years and made out much better than most of them. I often passed folks in a 4-wheel drive, stuck in the ditch. People often tend to become too confident in their big rigs, forgetting how to drive in the winter.

American woman, yes, I do truly enjoy the health care in Canada. Here on the island it has been the best so far, with very little waits for specialist appts, independent health labs for blood work and xrays, and no problem finding a family doctor. And I didn't pay a nickel. Yayy! Of course, I have been told the health care in Victoria is so good because it is the land of the newlyweds and nearly deads...lol...LOTS of retired folks who need LOTS of health care, and lots of young moms having babies.

I'm not much for cities either, having lived in a number of different Canadian ones. I much prefer small town, or rural living, and there is no shortage of that in this country. The problem is for some immigrants though, the jobs are not as plentiful once you leave the more urban areas, so rural living is not always possible, depending on your occupation. If you were a nurse or doctor, however, there are plenty of jobs in the middle of nowhere. In the north there is such a shortage of nurses, doctors, and social workers that they fly them in from all over the country, some for short terms stays, some for longer, and some for just a few weeks here and there. There is also a great shortage of doctors in Newfoundland, as most new immigrants want to go straight to the urban centres and larger hospitals. When I lived in outport Newfoundland, we only had short-term locums, so there was little continuity of care. Some doctors only came for 6 weeks. Many of the ones that I met often mentioned the weather was a big factor, as you can find yourself rather isolated in Newfoundland when a big nor'easter hits and lasts for days. I remember one instance where the ferry to my community was stormbound for 10 days - no passengers, mail, or freight(food) in or out.


----------



## gringotim

*Its NOT cold everywhere*

I live on Southern Vancouver Island, and its just after 11:00 am and its about 8celcius (about 46 F) and there is no snow anywhere and none in the forecast. Todays high is forecast to be around 10-11C ( about 50F), Vancouver and most of southwestern BC, and the US pacific northwest (Seattle) are the same. It is not frigid here, unlike the East Coast of both Canada and the U.S. We have only had about 2" of snow this winter and it melted within 5-6 hours, some areas had none and some had a bit more, but we never have winters like they are having in the east, So please stop grouping all of Canada into one, it's like saying all the U.S is having a snowy, frigid winter just because places like NY are.


----------



## dreama

*Observations vs Racism*



Auld Yin said:


> Yes, I realize it was you and my questions, if you read my post, were directed to you. You still didn't say where it is you're located, Canada or Australia?
> 
> I think your comments about Vancouver are grossly overstated. Certainly it's large and has some undesirable areas. There is some gang activity and drugs are a problem in certain areas but IMO, for the most part Vancouver is a spectacularly located and very livable city albeit with very expensive housing.
> Your comment about non-English speakers smacks of racism to me.


I wouldn't consider it racism, but more of an observation. I spent three days Christmas shopping there last month and rarely was able to deal with anyone who spoke plain English. It becomes a struggle when I can't manage to be served in at least one of Canada's official languages, and they can't understand what I'm asking them. It is simply an observation. I often left the stores frustrated and did not spend any money there. This has not been my experience in any of the many other Canadian cities I've lived in, shopped in, visited. 

Currently I am living in Sooke, on Vancouver Island. I've recently interviewed for employment in Australia, with hopes of moving there in May.


----------



## dreama

gringotim said:


> I live on Southern Vancouver Island, and its just after 11:00 am and its about 8celcius (about 46 F) and there is no snow anywhere and none in the forecast. Todays high is forecast to be around 10-11C ( about 50F), Vancouver and most of southwestern BC, and the US pacific northwest (Seattle) are the same. It is not frigid here, unlike the East Coast of both Canada and the U.S. We have only had about 2" of snow this winter and it melted within 5-6 hours, some areas had none and some had a bit more, but we never have winters like they are having in the east, So please stop grouping all of Canada into one, it's like saying all the U.S is having a snowy, frigid winter just because places like NY are.


I totally agree with you. I'm in Sooke, and it has hardly been winter here, with green grass, flowers in bloom, and snow is a rarity. After living all over Canada, I like this climate best. It is rainy in the winter, but boy oh boy the spring and summers are awesome.


----------



## ksmith

Auld Yin- I completely disagree with you. Dreama's comment did not smack of racism, it was, as he/she replied, simply an observation. Having previously lived in Vancouver for ten years, I completely agree with Dreama's comment. What I found even more annoying was how I would get followed around a shop when I was browsing; someone like a shadow that you wanted to brush off but couldn't. Customer service skills often lacking also. I had a list of shops I would not give my custom to in Vancouver for these reasons; if that makes me a racist, so be it. I would say your comment smacks of political correctness gone over the top.
Well, sorry, but after living in Van all those years, I got sick and tired of having the race card pulled and sick of being afraid to express an opinion or observation without being called a racist. I met many people who felt the same. I can not tell you how many times I was aware of comments being made by non white people though that a white person would have been crucified for. 
I do not agree with Dreama's other comments but accusing her comment of smacking of racism- no, I will defend him/her there.


----------



## dreama

*missed your earlier post*



Auld Yin said:


> Your Location: Sooke, BC
> Originally From: Canada
> Ex-Pat in: Australia
> 
> Which of these is correct and like American Woman I'd be interested in why Vancouver is the last place you'd immigrate to?


I didn't see this message until today for some reason. I don't think I get an email for every response. In any event, I was wondering what you meant by "Which of these is correct?" I have filled out the same form everyone else had to for our profiles on here - current location, country of origin, and country you're either already an ex-pat in, or hoping to be. They are all correct. There are no options under "ex-pat in" for "hoping to be" to distinguish that, but I thought as a moderator you would have known that. Either way, my profile is accurate.


----------



## Heading South

*define "awsome health care"*



American_Woman said:


> Yeah, I see what you are saying. It's a city thing, I think. I never was a big city girl. I lived on the outskirts of Fort Worth, Texas in the country! I've had to get used to seeing the homeless people around here and also the language barrier is tough. I speak some Spanish as my second language but not many Spanish speakers here! LMAO 100% agree about over priced but you got awesome health care here right? =P


I think its funny how non Canadians think we have awsome health care, and that its free, somebody pays the premiums, whether its the individual or employer, or welfare, but even with insurance there are alot of things that aren't covered, In BC you are on a waiting list for alomost everything, if you want to get it done sooner you can sometimes pay out of your pocket. My wife waited 21 months for varacose vien surgery because her legs caused her endless pain, she finally got tired of waiting with no date in site for insurance covered surgery that we paid $2300 to have it done. She has been waiting 5 months for an MRI. they say it could be another 4-5 if that, my boss has been waiting 9 months for knee surgery and they still can't give him a date. And yes, there are people in Canada, just like in the U.S. who have to declare bankruptcy because they didn't have insurance or it didn't cover what they needed to have done, alot of people from BC even go to Washington and other states and yes even Mexico to to have surgery done at their own cost because they can't wait for in it any longer. and before anyone makes a derogatory comment, alot of Doctors/Dentists in Mexico are trained in Canada or U.S . Canada also lags behind the U.S when it comes to approving new drugs and procedures. So Awsome health care, no, adequite maybe, needs improving, 100%.


----------



## American_Woman

Heading South said:


> I think its funny how non Canadians think we have awsome health care, and that its free, somebody pays the premiums, whether its the individual or employer, or welfare, but even with insurance there are alot of things that aren't covered, In BC you are on a waiting list for alomost everything, if you want to get it done sooner you can sometimes pay out of your pocket. My wife waited 21 months for varacose vien surgery because her legs caused her endless pain, she finally got tired of waiting with no date in site for insurance covered surgery that we paid $2300 to have it done. She has been waiting 5 months for an MRI. they say it could be another 4-5 if that, my boss has been waiting 9 months for knee surgery and they still can't give him a date. And yes, there are people in Canada, just like in the U.S. who have to declare bankruptcy because they didn't have insurance or it didn't cover what they needed to have done, alot of people from BC even go to Washington and other states and yes even Mexico to to have surgery done at their own cost because they can't wait for in it any longer. and before anyone makes a derogatory comment, alot of Doctors/Dentists in Mexico are trained in Canada or U.S . Canada also lags behind the U.S when it comes to approving new drugs and procedures. So Awsome health care, no, adequite maybe, needs improving, 100%.


It was a tongue in cheek comment. I know how the process works, but I've had a lot of Canadians that like to throw it in our faces that they have this awesome universal healthcare and Americans are barbarians that don't insure their citizens. Blah blah blah.


----------



## simonlacey

*Okanagan*

Hi Guys, I have an apportunity to take a job in Armstrong BC, I know it is cold, but they are meant to have a micro climate there, when does the cold come and when does it go is it true , you have from april to oct of quite warm weather.

Any help would be great, what is the area from armstrong down through vernon in kelowna like it looks amazing .


Regards

simon lacey


----------



## grumpygirl

I'll be moving to Edmonton some time in the next year, and I'm not looking forward to the winters - but that's where my fiance lives and he's tied there with children. I currently live in a part of the US with a climate just like Vancouver Island, and I'm going to miss it. I've lived in Oregon since 1996 and I actually like the rain. 

At least I won't be a _complete_ newbie to the winters. I lived in Michigan until I was 23 and it's a lot like Toronto in terms of the weather. The coldest weather I've ever been in is around -20C, and that was a rarity in Michigan. I know I'll have to get used to colder weather than that in Edmonton. <sigh> I just keep telling myself that my fiance is worth it.


----------



## dreama

Grumpy Girl, you know what, your positive attitude will get you through the worst winter. Having done my share of time in the north, I found as long as I had the right gear, I can manage almost any weather. Get a good down jacket, some serious cold weather boots, and you can do it! I'm on southern Vancouver Island and it has only snowed here three times this winter, and now it's raining again. I don't mind the rain, and prefer it to snow if forced to choose. Not everyone can do the gray days though in the rain like us, Grumpy Girl


----------



## Danelle

*Winterpeg is right! *



Deeana said:


> Honestly guys, let's get this straight. There is no way Canadian winters can be described as anything other than cold. Harsh even. You may enjoy snow, enjoy winter sports, enjoy freezing standing in a bus queue, but get this. IT IS VERY COLD IN CANADA IN THE WINTER. PERIOD.
> Vancouver area is the exception, and the ONLY exception. There, it rains instead.
> I am putting this up as a sticky, because nine trillion people have asked the same question. YES IT IS DAMN COLD IN CANADA IN THE WINTER.
> If it wasn't there would be more than 30 million people over there. The country would be FULL UP.
> It's a great country. Absolutely FULL of nature. Full of great people, great sport, great everything. BUT IT IS VERY COLD IN WINTER.
> READ THIS. It is cold enough to freeze your hair solid if you come out of the pool with damp hair. Cold enough to keep a frozen turkey on the deck for weeks before Christmas if it doesn't fit in your freezer. Cold enough to freeze your car radiator as you drive up the highway at 70 mph.
> By the way, people who come from Winnipeg call it WINTERPEG because the winters are cold and endless. Children freeze to death if they escape from their houses and wander across to the neighbours in the middle of the day. Within minutes. This is true, not an urban myth.
> DON'T LET THIS PUT YOU OFF. But don't go there thinking it will be all sunny, crisp wintery days like we get after a snowfall in England. And don't think it will be like Scotland, or Yorkshire or anywhere in the UK. It won't be. It will often be gray with snow for days and days on end. It can snow continuously for a week or more at a time.
> This year Calgarians were complaining on the radio about the bad weather - first time I heard that. The roads weren't being properly cleared. The weather was bad and getting worse, and not lifting like it usually does.
> Please don't reply to this mail saying it's not that bad. You can pretend all you like. I happen to believe it is better to realise what you are getting into and deal with it, rather than stick your head in the sand.


Hi I am new to this but I lived in Winnipeg until I was 23 and then moved to Dublin. I am trying to convince my partner to relocate to Winnipeg with our two kids, but I know the winters will hit him hard. I have tried explaining to him what it will be like but I know there is nothing that will 100% prepare him for what he is in for. I remember walking to school with my breath frozen on the outside of my scarf and my eyelashes thick with ice. There are lots of extremely cold days in the winter that will kill you but the summers are worth it.


----------



## DebTaylor

*ENOUGH about the winter*

OK for those that live in Canada I know you will agree - Our spring is beautiful, summer is amazing - hot even - fall phew the colours amazing - Winter is cold, with snow - it is what it is - do you all stay indoors and hide from November until March - NO - if it's -12 or - 20 who cares it's cold we just go with it - Do we all still have jobs, families, friends a life - yes we do - are we happy - yes we are - If you are planning on moving to Canada - lucky you and lucky family! If you hate the cold/snow don't come - if you love the 4 different seasons - welcome!


----------



## American_Woman

Well Deb, you are right that in the winter you go about your life and get over it. However, I find myself with cabin fever by march and can not wait until spring! haha


----------



## kamran

buy a canada goose jacket and you all will be fine


----------



## gringotim

kamran said:


> buy a canada goose jacket and you all will be fine


Or just move to the Vancouver - Victoria areas. Winter!, whats that?


----------



## mikecwm

JCB said:


> Deeana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly guys, let's get this straight. There is no way Canadian winters can be described as anything other than cold. Harsh even. You may enjoy snow, enjoy winter sports, enjoy freezing standing in a bus queue, but get this. IT IS VERY COLD IN CANADA IN THE WINTER. PERIOD.
> I am Irish but we are currently living in Melbourne. We are looking to move to Toronto in a couple of years. Absolutely love Melbourne but it is so far away from home that it is hard to visit home or for people to travel all that way to see us on a regular basis.
> I have a small son and am looking at having another child this year. What I want to know is with the very cold weather, would it be difficult for me to manage the winter with small children. Basically with the weather are you very restricted to the house and could I end up very isolated while trying to establish new social networks which take time.
> Any comments gratefully accepted.
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you have a very important reason for choosing Toronto - go to Vancouver or Vancouver Island instead. the only sane climate in Canada. Plenty of rain to remind you of Ireland, seldom snows, maybe a week to 10 days of -10C a year.
> Lots of Torontonians here prove my point.
Click to expand...


----------



## sacliffe

Deeana said:


> Honestly guys, let's get this straight. There is no way Canadian winters can be described as anything other than cold. Harsh even. You may enjoy snow, enjoy winter sports, enjoy freezing standing in a bus queue, but get this. IT IS VERY COLD IN CANADA IN THE WINTER. PERIOD.
> Vancouver area is the exception, and the ONLY exception. There, it rains instead.
> I am putting this up as a sticky, because nine trillion people have asked the same question. YES IT IS DAMN COLD IN CANADA IN THE WINTER.
> If it wasn't there would be more than 30 million people over there. The country would be FULL UP.
> It's a great country. Absolutely FULL of nature. Full of great people, great sport, great everything. BUT IT IS VERY COLD IN WINTER.
> READ THIS. It is cold enough to freeze your hair solid if you come out of the pool with damp hair. Cold enough to keep a frozen turkey on the deck for weeks before Christmas if it doesn't fit in your freezer. Cold enough to freeze your car radiator as you drive up the highway at 70 mph.
> By the way, people who come from Winnipeg call it WINTERPEG because the winters are cold and endless. Children freeze to death if they escape from their houses and wander across to the neighbours in the middle of the day. Within minutes. This is true, not an urban myth.
> DON'T LET THIS PUT YOU OFF. But don't go there thinking it will be all sunny, crisp wintery days like we get after a snowfall in England. And don't think it will be like Scotland, or Yorkshire or anywhere in the UK. It won't be. It will often be gray with snow for days and days on end. It can snow continuously for a week or more at a time.
> This year Calgarians were complaining on the radio about the bad weather - first time I heard that. The roads weren't being properly cleared. The weather was bad and getting worse, and not lifting like it usually does.
> Please don't reply to this mail saying it's not that bad. You can pretend all you like. I happen to believe it is better to realise what you are getting into and deal with it, rather than stick your head in the sand.


I am curious though if the winters in canada are the same right across. Vancouver for instance is warmer because the mountains shield it. Calgary and Winnepeg on the prairies, nothing stops it between the USA and the artic. But what about the Eastern seaboard like New Brunswick. Even if it gets cold, does it get as cold as the rest of the country? or is it a little bit warmer as weather and temperature is effected by the sea so does the minus 30s and 40s come up to minus 10s and 15s in the east.


----------



## dreama

The eastern seaboard = SNOW. Lots of it. Storms. Lots of them. Wind, rain, freezing rain, sleet, snow, hail, you name it. Vancouver island = rain and sun. That's it. And mostly sun.


----------



## carlb

dreama said:


> The eastern seaboard = SNOW. Lots of it. Storms. Lots of them. Wind, rain, freezing rain, sleet, snow, hail, you name it. Vancouver island = rain and sun. That's it. And mostly sun.


Lets not exagerate, from about Nov to April, its more rain than sun, I just cut my lawn for the second time since March 15th. and the daffodils/ tulips etc have been up for several weeks already. The weather the rest of the year its a crap shoot, although June - Sept. is more sun than rain. Its a viscous cycle! But still the best weather in the country.:clap2:


----------



## garyoa1

I dunno, guys. Coming from NE PA to Fort Erie... (about 10 years ago) pretty much the same as far as weather goes. In fact, more snow home then here.

Go figger.


----------



## euromelb

carlb said:


> Lets not exagerate, from about Nov to April, its more rain than sun, I just cut my lawn for the second time since March 15th. and the daffodils/ tulips etc have been up for several weeks already. The weather the rest of the year its a crap shoot, although June - Sept. is more sun than rain. Its a viscous cycle! But still the best weather in the country.:clap2:


Why is there so much bias/prejudice against winter in general? I really don't understand people when it comes to this topic 

To me it's natural to love winter and hate summer because my logical mind tells me that when it's cold I can cover up and the cold goes away while when it's hot you can undress as much as you like and you will still feel the stifling heat/humidity


----------



## Heading South

euromelb said:


> Why is there so much bias/prejudice against winter in general? I really don't understand people when it comes to this topic
> 
> To me it's natural to love winter and hate summer because my logical mind tells me that when it's cold I can cover up and the cold goes away while when it's hot you can undress as much as you like and you will still feel the stifling heat/humidity


Why hate Canadian winter? Well lets see, in the summer you don't have to srape the sunshine off your winshield in the morning, or shovel sunshine from your driveway, or buy special sunshine tires so you don't get stuck, or wear boots, gloves, hats, heavy, thick coats just to try and stay warm. In the summer you can do things outside without freezing your butts off, or wearing 5 layers of clothes, you can swim in the ocean, lakes and rivers, drive your convertable with the top down, and your car stays cleaner longer because there is no sand or salt on the roads. You can look at all the colors in the garden and so on. I for one would rather have 5 -6 TOO HOT days in the summer, than 120 TOO COLD days in the winter. Summer electic bills are 1/4 of winter because we don't need to heat our houses, and so and so on. And besides, you are in Australia, and this topic is about Canadian winters, not Austalian winters.


----------



## Addicted to NZ

Lol sunshine tires....

I can add you don't need a sunshine thrower for when the sunshine plow goes by, you won't get your mail boxed repaired when it gets blown out or destroyed when the sunshine plow goes by. You don't need to keep 300-400lbs of sand in the garage to throw on the driveway covered in sunshine ice, no more need to store 3-4 tons of wood pellets.


----------



## Fiona 01406

I love winter......you dont get millions of bloody mosquitoes!!!!!


----------



## kimo

Fiona 01406 said:


> I love winter......you dont get millions of bloody mosquitoes!!!!!


If you get millions of bloody mosquitos then you must be living in the wrong part of Canada.


----------



## Deeana

Heading South said:


> Why hate Canadian winter? Well lets see, in the summer you don't have to srape the sunshine off your winshield in the morning, or shovel sunshine from your driveway, or buy special sunshine tires so you don't get stuck, or wear boots, gloves, hats, heavy, thick coats just to try and stay warm. In the summer you can do things outside without freezing your butts off, or wearing 5 layers of clothes, you can swim in the ocean, lakes and rivers, drive your convertable with the top down, and your car stays cleaner longer because there is no sand or salt on the roads. You can look at all the colors in the garden and so on. I for one would rather have 5 -6 TOO HOT days in the summer, than 120 TOO COLD days in the winter. Summer electic bills are 1/4 of winter because we don't need to heat our houses, and so and so on. And besides, you are in Australia, and this topic is about Canadian winters, not Austalian winters.


Here here! As I always say, unless you've lived in Canada a while YOU DON'T KNOW WHAT WINTER IS!!!!


----------



## euromelb

Deeana said:


> Here here! As I always say, unless you've lived in Canada a while YOU DON'T KNOW WHAT WINTER IS!!!!


I actually come to Canada on holiday every winter on purpose so I can experience the cold and the snow that I love so much.

This is me in Yellowknife. What a refreshing feeling that was 


me in Yellowknife at -42 C by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


----------



## kimo

euromelb said:


> I actually come to Canada on holiday every winter on purpose so I can experience the cold and the snow that I love so much.
> 
> This is me in Yellowknife. What a refreshing feeling that was
> 
> 
> me in Yellowknife at -42 C by Piero Damiani, on Flickr



If you like -42c, then I think you need to stay out of the Australian sun, its fried your brain. And it should be noted for all those people who think all of Canada has winters and temps like in the picture, Yellowknife is in northern Canada, and is not indicative of the weather every where, eg, in southwestern BC, the winter temps are above freezing more often than below, and there is little if any snow, and when it does snow it is usually melted within a day or two.


----------



## Addicted to NZ

Indeed winter is a different/interesting/enjoyable experience...when you can jump on a plane and leave winter at anytime you wish to do so, and live someplace relatively warm.

It is entirely different when you have to live in it 24/7 for 5 to 6 months of the year.....year after year...decade after decade of your life.

Even I enjoyed skiing at Snowplanet (just outside Auckland), it was fantastic fun (a nice cool -5C lol). The really strange part was when we left Snowplanet...walking out to the car and it was 25C...it was the strangest feeling I ever had, completely alien to me (even more strange stripping off my winter jacket ...to go outside!). The sense of joy knowing I did not have to endure the next 5 months in winter weather was awesome...winter was over with an easy walking out the door to green grass, warm breeze and a blue sky.


----------



## liomath

winter in the canada is not that bad! there are lots of facility here


----------



## dubioustranger

*of course there are!*



m field said:


> could you tell me any towns/cities in Ontario that is maybe slightly milder????? - is this possible??? We are a family in our early 30's with 3 young children who want to emigrate my husband is a gas and plumbing engineer and we are thinking of coming out on a temporary work visa - obviously if he can get work, to see how we get on. Hoping to come out for a fact finding trip this year. Any towns/city names would be greatly appreciated????? (we do have books and have some places in mind but would be good to hear from the horses mouth). Its so hard to find the right destination. Any information would be appreciated
> thanks


Go to Windsor and the surrounding counties (south of Toronto), the climate albeit
snowy in winter is MUCH milder, there are even vineyards producing very good wine!


----------



## bringyourbumpershoot

ChungyUK said:


> Hey guys Steve here!
> 
> How cold can it get in Vancouver normally in the winter? and what is the weather like all year round. I heard that Vancouver rains a lot but the temperature isn't so bad compare to other parts of Canada. Can anyone tell me more info on this, thank you!!
> 
> Steve from the UK


Hi Steve from the UK

Vancouver winters will usually have a few days of snow and several days of temps below 0. If you move inland, one of the valley areas, or an area of higher elevation,
you will find more snow. If you stay along the coastal areas the temps are milder. This can be true for the amount of rainfall also, but wherever you are in the lower mainland of Vancouver RAIN and grey days will be significant. Summers can run from April to September or like this year it's, now June and there is no sign of summer yet. The temps are generally mild, and on a beautiful spring day when the cherry blossoms are abundant, you might pick up a tan, skiing the local mountains in the morning and then sailing that same afternoon ( that is Vancouver at it's best ). Don't forget the cost of living is high here too and the salaries often do not match.


----------



## donnajason

*winter*



Deeana said:


> Honestly guys, let's get this straight. There is no way Canadian winters can be described as anything other than cold. Harsh even. You may enjoy snow, enjoy winter sports, enjoy freezing standing in a bus queue, but get this. IT IS VERY COLD IN CANADA IN THE WINTER. PERIOD.
> Vancouver area is the exception, and the ONLY exception. There, it rains instead.
> I am putting this up as a sticky, because nine trillion people have asked the same question. YES IT IS DAMN COLD IN CANADA IN THE WINTER.
> If it wasn't there would be more than 30 million people over there. The country would be FULL UP.
> It's a great country. Absolutely FULL of nature. Full of great people, great sport, great everything. BUT IT IS VERY COLD IN WINTER.
> READ THIS. It is cold enough to freeze your hair solid if you come out of the pool with damp hair. Cold enough to keep a frozen turkey on the deck for weeks before Christmas if it doesn't fit in your freezer. Cold enough to freeze your car radiator as you drive up the highway at 70 mph.
> By the way, people who come from Winnipeg call it WINTERPEG because the winters are cold and endless. Children freeze to death if they escape from their houses and wander across to the neighbours in the middle of the day. Within minutes. This is true, not an urban myth.
> DON'T LET THIS PUT YOU OFF. But don't go there thinking it will be all sunny, crisp wintery days like we get after a snowfall in England. And don't think it will be like Scotland, or Yorkshire or anywhere in the UK. It won't be. It will often be gray with snow for days and days on end. It can snow continuously for a week or more at a time.
> This year Calgarians were complaining on the radio about the bad weather - first time I heard that. The roads weren't being properly cleared. The weather was bad and getting worse, and not lifting like it usually does.
> Please don't reply to this mail saying it's not that bad. You can pretend all you like. I happen to believe it is better to realise what you are getting into and deal with it, rather than stick your head in the sand.


I Agree. you forgot to mention long its the 4th June and snow is falling in Alberta


----------



## gringotim

donnajason said:


> I Agree. you forgot to mention long its the 4th June and snow is falling in Alberta


Ya, but where in Alberta? its a big province, it also snows in Hawaii, but if you don't say where, its a deceiving comment.:doh:


----------



## bringyourbumpershoot

*summer is finally here!!*



donnajason said:


> I Agree. you forgot to mention long its the 4th June and snow is falling in Alberta


Hi Deanna

just sending a note to say YAY! the summer finally arrived in Vancouver. 
must have been a little crushing to see the snow in June, and I hope the summer has finally reached you too!


----------



## northcrest

I live in Montreal and I want to tell that winters ARE NOT COLD for those who sees snow every year.


----------



## rfairbro

*Canadian Winters*



Deeana said:


> Honestly guys, let's get this straight. There is no way Canadian winters can be described as anything other than cold. Harsh even. You may enjoy snow, enjoy winter sports, enjoy freezing standing in a bus queue, but get this. IT IS VERY COLD IN CANADA IN THE WINTER. PERIOD.
> Vancouver area is the exception, and the ONLY exception. There, it rains instead.
> I am putting this up as a sticky, because nine trillion people have asked the same question. YES IT IS DAMN COLD IN CANADA IN THE WINTER.
> If it wasn't there would be more than 30 million people over there. The country would be FULL UP.
> It's a great country. Absolutely FULL of nature. Full of great people, great sport, great everything. BUT IT IS VERY COLD IN WINTER.
> READ THIS. It is cold enough to freeze your hair solid if you come out of the pool with damp hair. Cold enough to keep a frozen turkey on the deck for weeks before Christmas if it doesn't fit in your freezer. Cold enough to freeze your car radiator as you drive up the highway at 70 mph.
> By the way, people who come from Winnipeg call it WINTERPEG because the winters are cold and endless. Children freeze to death if they escape from their houses and wander across to the neighbours in the middle of the day. Within minutes. This is true, not an urban myth.
> DON'T LET THIS PUT YOU OFF. But don't go there thinking it will be all sunny, crisp wintery days like we get after a snowfall in England. And don't think it will be like Scotland, or Yorkshire or anywhere in the UK. It won't be. It will often be gray with snow for days and days on end. It can snow continuously for a week or more at a time.
> This year Calgarians were complaining on the radio about the bad weather - first time I heard that. The roads weren't being properly cleared. The weather was bad and getting worse, and not lifting like it usually does.
> Please don't reply to this mail saying it's not that bad. You can pretend all you like. I happen to believe it is better to realise what you are getting into and deal with it, rather than stick your head in the sand.


I am born and raised Canadian. Yes, our winters are cold. The greyer the winter days are, the more it tends to warm up. But warm only in the subjective sense. It's still cold. Clear skies = cold, crisp days. Many Canadians have a hard time dealing with the consistent grey skies and many suffer from SAD (Seasonal Affective Disorder). It is no coincidence that Canadians are the most travelled people of almost any other country. And it's definitely no coincidence that the majority of Canadians do most of their travelling in the winter. We can't stand out winters, either. Even if you are into all sorts of snow sports. One can only take so much.
Our summers, although short lived make up for the winters. Absolutely beautiful. Especially in British Columbia where I am from. The beauty is hard to beat anywhere else.


----------



## euromelb

^^^^^ I have reverse SAD so I absolutely despise summer and anything associated with it (sun,high temperatures,long days,etc) 

I always travel around the December-January period since that is the peak of our summer and I go to cold places (Canada, USA and Northern Europe mostly)
I absolutely love the snow, the rain, the fog, the wind and the frigid temperatures


----------



## rwarren4

A last word on Canadian winters? After which Canadians will stop complaining? I don't think so. I've lived in Winnipeg, the southern Yukon, Montreal, Quebec City and Chibougamau, Quebec. Canadians winters are cold and long but in the real winter places people are generally quite well-equipped and you get used to it. 

I was raised on the West Coast where it didn't snow much. When it did snow (winter of 1968, I remember) everything closes down because nobody has the wherewithall to dig themselves, or their cars or their front doors out from under the snow.

Where it's always winter, winter can be quite enjoyable!

I live in Scotland now. We have had two nearly-Canadian winters in a row (think Toronto winters) and the place closed down. Winters only bad if you're not prepared for it.

R


----------



## lindsay craven

I discovered what "cold" means last year, with less than - 40 degree during a snow storm in Prince Edward Island..


----------



## dubioustranger

*Absolutely right*



Addicted to NZ said:


> Lol sunshine tires....
> 
> I can add you don't need a sunshine thrower for when the sunshine plow goes by, you won't get your mail boxed repaired when it gets blown out or destroyed when the sunshine plow goes by. You don't need to keep 300-400lbs of sand in the garage to throw on the driveway covered in sunshine ice, no more need to store 3-4 tons of wood pellets.


And there is something essential the cold lovers forget, is that if your car breakdowns in the countryside (no need even to be in the middle of nowhere) or if you are lost outside for whatever reason, in the Canadian winter it often means DEATH!


----------



## mikecwm

I think the "Last Word on Canadian Winters" might have to wait until the glaciers once again creep down from the north and the countryside is slowly (and maybe not so slowly) permanently covered with 2 km of ice once again. 
After all, that is the normal state, not this short lived "interglacial" period. 
Then what will the Warmists have to complain about?


----------



## aufait888

*hahahahaha!!!*

i agree 100%!!

we landed in ontario in november some years ago...it was -35C!

the hair in our noses (tell you the truth, we didnt even know we had hair in there...!) started to freeze...we could feel it! and the skin on our bare cheeks (faces...before someone decides to ask which cheeks!!) started to get weirdly taut...

the one day, my son wa standing on our driveway, which was sloped downwards towards the road....we'd had freezing rain, which we'd never heard of.....anyway, he was stood near the car at the top of the driveway..when suddenly and slowly, he started to slide down the driveway!! hilarious! thats what freezing rain does to everything!

and to get our car windscreen clear, i took out my tiny little windscreen scraper from the uk...you know the little red plastic thing! my neighbour nearly fell backwards laughing, saying what the hell is that! he then lent me his....it was like a blooming axe than a scraper, but it did the job!

and i was always petrified thinking about my youngs sons walking just 500 yds from their school to home, just in case they didnt freeze! and its not funny...it does happen.

and clothing? we'd brought with us anoraks from the uk, with hoods etc, thick gloves...nothing worked! we ahd to buy new ones in canada...anoraks with thicker paddings, lined with goose feathers or something, and hats? i used to walk around with 2 or sometimes 3 blinking hats on, long johns, 3 pairs of socks....oh my...oh my....!

one time i left a banana in my car, on the dashboard...got back next day, i had gne black and solid as rock!!

so, yes, in a nutshell, it is definitely cold...damn cold...exceedingly, mind numbingly damn cold! i hope everyone reads this as well!

if you can put up with that, you can put up with anything!

good luck!






Deeana said:


> Honestly guys, let's get this straight. There is no way Canadian winters can be described as anything other than cold. Harsh even. You may enjoy snow, enjoy winter sports, enjoy freezing standing in a bus queue, but get this. IT IS VERY COLD IN CANADA IN THE WINTER. PERIOD.
> Vancouver area is the exception, and the ONLY exception. There, it rains instead.
> I am putting this up as a sticky, because nine trillion people have asked the same question. YES IT IS DAMN COLD IN CANADA IN THE WINTER.
> If it wasn't there would be more than 30 million people over there. The country would be FULL UP.
> It's a great country. Absolutely FULL of nature. Full of great people, great sport, great everything. BUT IT IS VERY COLD IN WINTER.
> READ THIS. It is cold enough to freeze your hair solid if you come out of the pool with damp hair. Cold enough to keep a frozen turkey on the deck for weeks before Christmas if it doesn't fit in your freezer. Cold enough to freeze your car radiator as you drive up the highway at 70 mph.
> By the way, people who come from Winnipeg call it WINTERPEG because the winters are cold and endless. Children freeze to death if they escape from their houses and wander across to the neighbours in the middle of the day. Within minutes. This is true, not an urban myth.
> DON'T LET THIS PUT YOU OFF. But don't go there thinking it will be all sunny, crisp wintery days like we get after a snowfall in England. And don't think it will be like Scotland, or Yorkshire or anywhere in the UK. It won't be. It will often be gray with snow for days and days on end. It can snow continuously for a week or more at a time.
> This year Calgarians were complaining on the radio about the bad weather - first time I heard that. The roads weren't being properly cleared. The weather was bad and getting worse, and not lifting like it usually does.
> Please don't reply to this mail saying it's not that bad. You can pretend all you like. I happen to believe it is better to realise what you are getting into and deal with it, rather than stick your head in the sand.


----------



## aufait888

*hahahahaha!!!*

i agree 100%!!

we landed in ontario in november some years ago...it was -35C!

the hair in our noses (tell you the truth, we didnt even know we had hair in there...!) started to freeze...we could feel it! and the skin on our bare cheeks (faces...before someone decides to ask which cheeks!!) started to get weirdly taut...

the one day, my son wa standing on our driveway, which was sloped downwards towards the road....we'd had freezing rain, which we'd never heard of.....anyway, he was stood near the car at the top of the driveway..when suddenly and slowly, he started to slide down the driveway!! hilarious! thats what freezing rain does to everything!

and to get our car windscreen clear, i took out my tiny little windscreen scraper from the uk...you know the little red plastic thing! my neighbour nearly fell backwards laughing, saying what the hell is that! he then lent me his....it was like a blooming axe than a scraper, but it did the job!

and i was always petrified thinking about my youngs sons walking just 500 yds from their school to home, just in case they didnt freeze! and its not funny...it does happen.

and clothing? we'd brought with us anoraks from the uk, with hoods etc, thick gloves...nothing worked! we ahd to buy new ones in canada...anoraks with thicker paddings, lined with goose feathers or something, and hats? i used to walk around with 2 or sometimes 3 blinking hats on, long johns, 3 pairs of socks....oh my...oh my....!

one time i left a banana in my car, on the dashboard...got back next day, it had gone black and solid as rock!!

so, yes, in a nutshell, it is definitely cold...damn cold...exceedingly, mind numbingly damn cold! i hope everyone reads this as well!

if you can put up with that, you can put up with anything!

good luck!






Deeana said:


> Honestly guys, let's get this straight. There is no way Canadian winters can be described as anything other than cold. Harsh even. You may enjoy snow, enjoy winter sports, enjoy freezing standing in a bus queue, but get this. IT IS VERY COLD IN CANADA IN THE WINTER. PERIOD.
> Vancouver area is the exception, and the ONLY exception. There, it rains instead.
> I am putting this up as a sticky, because nine trillion people have asked the same question. YES IT IS DAMN COLD IN CANADA IN THE WINTER.
> If it wasn't there would be more than 30 million people over there. The country would be FULL UP.
> It's a great country. Absolutely FULL of nature. Full of great people, great sport, great everything. BUT IT IS VERY COLD IN WINTER.
> READ THIS. It is cold enough to freeze your hair solid if you come out of the pool with damp hair. Cold enough to keep a frozen turkey on the deck for weeks before Christmas if it doesn't fit in your freezer. Cold enough to freeze your car radiator as you drive up the highway at 70 mph.
> By the way, people who come from Winnipeg call it WINTERPEG because the winters are cold and endless. Children freeze to death if they escape from their houses and wander across to the neighbours in the middle of the day. Within minutes. This is true, not an urban myth.
> DON'T LET THIS PUT YOU OFF. But don't go there thinking it will be all sunny, crisp wintery days like we get after a snowfall in England. And don't think it will be like Scotland, or Yorkshire or anywhere in the UK. It won't be. It will often be gray with snow for days and days on end. It can snow continuously for a week or more at a time.
> This year Calgarians were complaining on the radio about the bad weather - first time I heard that. The roads weren't being properly cleared. The weather was bad and getting worse, and not lifting like it usually does.
> Please don't reply to this mail saying it's not that bad. You can pretend all you like. I happen to believe it is better to realise what you are getting into and deal with it, rather than stick your head in the sand.


----------



## surreal

*Babies*

I'm in Thailand now and I still shiver when I take a cold shower in the morning. Running hot water is a luxury here. But in Canada, a hot cup of coffee, a hot shower and some warm clothes straight out of the dryer would do me just fine. You need to get yourself some proper winter clothing. My advice would be to use snowboarder clothing because it's very well designed to keep you warm and dry. We're not in the stone-age anymore. Cold weather means nothing. We have technology, clothing technology, use it. Believe me, cold weather keeps you healthy and it keeps the pests away. You should see the size of pests and rodents in hot countries. Cold countries ensure that virus carrying mosquitos die every winter and they don't pester you all year round like in hot countries. I think over all, living in a cold country is healthier.


----------



## Cafreeb12

I am from the southern U.S. and I LOVE summer and always did. I miss the long hot summers swimming in my sisters pool etc. Summer has never been hot enough or long enough here for me and I never got used to winter. I'm not an out door winter kinda gal and hate winter sports. LOL!! HATE WINTER. So that's my preface. Now here's the thing though, there are still some very special things I do enjoy short term in winter. Christmas has snow! It's gorgeous outside at times though bleak when the winter stretches into March and April. Even though I do not like winter much, I love it the rest of the year here and I've been in Canada 30 years. The quality of life cannot be beat and winter is a trade off that I find worth it beyond measure. 

My son was raised here and he's a true Canadian kid. Loves winter, shrugs it off and enjoys it. He went to stellar schools, got a great education, had great healthcare *something he needed since he has disabilities* You'll have to decide if the quality of life is worth the trade off but, for someone even like me who despises being cold it HAS been worth it. Let me say that I have a low body temp due to a medical condition so it's hard for my body to stay warm or warm up and that plays a part in why I do not like winter at all. Even still it has been so worth it to live here. I have always been able to extend my summer by traveling home or going on a trip elsewhere to someplace nice and beachy like the lovely Jeckyll Island I used to live on. Yes, I lived on a WARM ocean side island for five years before coming here. It is STILL worth it due to the quality of life issues I mention above.

I had to laugh at whoever said they get irritated with the people who get chipper in winter..hahaha! I too find myself irritated by it sometimes. Last winter it was freezing out and I had a grocery store visit. A woman walked by me and said "It's nice and brisk out eh?!!" *grumble grumble* It was minus 30!! I don't call that "brisk" I said to myself *self you will go to heaven because you've done your time in hell* hahaha! STILL WORTH IT!! 

So, even for someone like me living in Canada has been a complete blessing. I wouldn't trade my years here for anything. Canada has much to offer and you CAN move to some place warmer here like Vancouver if you can afford to live there should you chose to. But even if you don't, there's a lot here to recommend. If you hate winter, you won't like the five pounds of clothes you need to wear, you wont' like shoveling, you won't like how long it drags out but, you WILL LOVE the society, the country, the people, the attitude of Canadians who seem to care for their fellow citizens so much. And if I was brutally honest, even I would say there might be some things I would miss about winter should I never see another snow flake. 

Thirty years in Canada, raised my child here, plan to die here. Winter even if you hate the cold is NOT a reason to not consider Canada for your future home. I have never regretted it.


----------



## colchar

Deeana said:


> Honestly guys, let's get this straight. There is no way Canadian winters can be described as anything other than cold. Harsh even. You may enjoy snow, enjoy winter sports, enjoy freezing standing in a bus queue, but get this. IT IS VERY COLD IN CANADA IN THE WINTER. PERIOD.
> Vancouver area is the exception, and the ONLY exception. There, it rains instead.
> I am putting this up as a sticky, because nine trillion people have asked the same question. YES IT IS DAMN COLD IN CANADA IN THE WINTER.
> If it wasn't there would be more than 30 million people over there. The country would be FULL UP.
> It's a great country. Absolutely FULL of nature. Full of great people, great sport, great everything. BUT IT IS VERY COLD IN WINTER.
> READ THIS. It is cold enough to freeze your hair solid if you come out of the pool with damp hair. Cold enough to keep a frozen turkey on the deck for weeks before Christmas if it doesn't fit in your freezer. Cold enough to freeze your car radiator as you drive up the highway at 70 mph.
> By the way, people who come from Winnipeg call it WINTERPEG because the winters are cold and endless. Children freeze to death if they escape from their houses and wander across to the neighbours in the middle of the day. Within minutes. This is true, not an urban myth.
> DON'T LET THIS PUT YOU OFF. But don't go there thinking it will be all sunny, crisp wintery days like we get after a snowfall in England. And don't think it will be like Scotland, or Yorkshire or anywhere in the UK. It won't be. It will often be gray with snow for days and days on end. It can snow continuously for a week or more at a time.
> This year Calgarians were complaining on the radio about the bad weather - first time I heard that. The roads weren't being properly cleared. The weather was bad and getting worse, and not lifting like it usually does.
> Please don't reply to this mail saying it's not that bad. You can pretend all you like. I happen to believe it is better to realise what you are getting into and deal with it, rather than stick your head in the sand.




Just a bit of hyperbole here. Yes, Canadian winters can be cold but it varies by area. Toronto's winters are a joke compared to those in rural Alberta. But people are not going to freeze to death in a city during the winter unless they are homeless. Winter in many areas doesn't last all that long (over by March in Toronto) and in many areas the cold is not a big deal. Personally, I hate the cold but I rarely wear a jacket even on the coldest days as I simply walk out to my car and it heats up in a couple of minutes. When I get out of the car I only have a few yards to walk to get into a store or wherever I am going. If someone who hates the cold as much as I do can easily get through winter rarely wearing a coat things are not nearly as bad as many in this thread make them out to be.


----------



## Cafreeb12

colchar said:


> Just a bit of hyperbole here. Yes, Canadian winters can be cold but it varies by area. Toronto's winters are a joke compared to those in rural Alberta. But people are not going to freeze to death in a city during the winter unless they are homeless. Winter in many areas doesn't last all that long (over by March in Toronto) and in many areas the cold is not a big deal. Personally, I hate the cold but I rarely wear a jacket even on the coldest days as I simply walk out to my car and it heats up in a couple of minutes. When I get out of the car I only have a few yards to walk to get into a store or wherever I am going. If someone who hates the cold as much as I do can easily get through winter rarely wearing a coat things are not nearly as bad as many in this thread make them out to be.


Well, everyone feels the cold differently. I have a thyroid issue that makes it really hard for my body to take it or to warm up. So it's no hyperbole for me to say it really is a big p.i.t.a. for me. However, I am envious of those who can and do take it in their stride!


----------



## mikecwm

Here we are on page 18 of "The last word on Canadian Winters".
I thought I had the last word on about page 3.
Obviously Canadian winters to some are wonderful - to others? well, they can't wait to go and live on Vancouver Island - or Thailand.lane:

Is there any more to add?:confused2:


----------



## Cafreeb12

mikecwm said:


> Here we are on page 18 of "The last word on Canadian Winters".
> I thought I had the last word on about page 3.
> Obviously Canadian winters to some are wonderful - to others? well, they can't wait to go and live on Vancouver Island - or Thailand.lane:
> 
> Is there any more to add?:confused2:


Hahaha! No, and as bad as I hate the cold I would never, ever move.  This topic reminds me of the Chinese blind men and he elephant story. There's a reason my Canadian father in law used to read "The Cremation of Sam McGhee" to me all the time. :spit:


----------



## sylvos

Hi All - Just new to this website, myself and my husband are applying for our residency at the moment. He is a electrician and I work as a accounts manager here in Ireland. Looking forward to the move which we hope to be next year as want to save as much as possible before we get over there. We have heard mixed reviews about electricial jobs over in Toronto - can you tell me roughly how much an hour the rate is? $25 to $30 we thought. Also is the exam for the red seal hard in comparsion to the Irish knowing the different terminology? Looking forward to meeting new people as don't want to go over to make lots of money but rather want to have a break from all this doom and gloom. It's a better standard of living we want more. Any info would be much appreciated. Know its real cold in the winter but hey if the population of Canada can survive surely us hearty Irish will too!! Hoping to move to Toronto.
Thanks


----------



## colchar

sylvos said:


> Hi All - Just new to this website, myself and my husband are applying for our residency at the moment. He is a electrician and I work as a accounts manager here in Ireland. Looking forward to the move which we hope to be next year as want to save as much as possible before we get over there. We have heard mixed reviews about electricial jobs over in Toronto - can you tell me roughly how much an hour the rate is? $25 to $30 we thought. Also is the exam for the red seal hard in comparsion to the Irish knowing the different terminology? Looking forward to meeting new people as don't want to go over to make lots of money but rather want to have a break from all this doom and gloom. It's a better standard of living we want more. Any info would be much appreciated. Know its real cold in the winter but hey if the population of Canada can survive surely us hearty Irish will too!! Hoping to move to Toronto.
> Thanks




The pay will vary depending on what type of work he does (construction, residential, union or non union, which part of the country you end up settling in, etc.) but what you mention is in the ballpark.

I don't know about the exam but my Dad qualified as a plumber in Scotland and said the exams he sat when he came here were a joke compared to British exams (apprenticeships in Canada are not generally as good as those in Europe, at least they never used to be) and that he was asked questions for his Master's papers that were third year apprentice stuff back in Scotland. Friend's fathers who qualified for their trades in Britain have said the same thing. So long as your husband reads up on the different terminology he should be fine.

Best of luck to both of you.


----------



## sylvos

A huge thank you Colchar for your reply - you put my husbands mind at ease now!! He is going to read up on the different terminology so fingers crossed he passes the red seal exam. He has 16 years experience since he came out of his time as an apprentice and has been involved in huge construction jobs in Dublin so plse god it will all work out!! 
Thanks again


----------



## Guest

Brilliant thread.

Yeah, sure, Canada can be cold in the winter, but that's a small price to pay. I personally can't really think of many other negatives of Canada off the top of my head. Try visiting parts of Russia in the middle of winter...I've experienced -35 celsius. I assume that you would have be in the Northwest Territories before you reach that sort of cold. I've only experienced winter in Canada in Montreal and Toronto, both of which were certainly cold, but manageable.

I imagine that global warming will actually result in warm summers and mild winters in a 100 years or so in Canada, so if they find a way to make us all live to be 150+ you have that to look forward to I guess:tongue1:.


----------



## Stargazer

I live in Saskatchewan and it definitely gets cold! Having lived in Chicago though, there are many winter days that feel no different from a Midwestern winter. My biggest struggle is just that spring is so late in coming. We generally get a snowfall in April, and sometimes a sprinkling in early May.


----------



## annemariegeyser

Hallo 

Where in Canada did they shoot the movie Twilight? Just kidding , haha!

Can you compare the Canada raining season to Stellenbosch(South Africa) raining season?


----------



## Auld Yin

annemariegeyser said:


> Hallo
> 
> Where in Canada did they shoot the movie Twilight? Just kidding , haha!
> 
> Can you compare the Canada raining season to Stellenbosch(South Africa) raining season?


Canada doesn't have a "raining" season, per se.


----------



## annemariegeyser

What about Vancouver?


----------



## Auld Yin

annemariegeyser said:


> What about Vancouver?


Yes, it rains in Vancouver during Spring, Fall and Winter but climate in much like UK. It's not a rainy season such as experienced by some countries in the Southern Hemisphere.


----------



## annemariegeyser

Cool thank you 

I was wondering if you can mayby help me?

I want to move to Canada, as u already know.

I am looking for a job as a beauty therapist/esthetician/health & skincare therapist.
I am qaulified.

Is it worth it to work as a beauty therapist in Canada? How is the money?

Do you mayby now of a recruitment agency that could help me??


Or do you know someone I can call ask?


thanx


----------



## Auld Yin

annemariegeyser said:


> Cool thank you
> 
> I was wondering if you can mayby help me?
> 
> I want to move to Canada, as u already know.
> 
> I am looking for a job as a beauty therapist/esthetician/health & skincare therapist.
> I am qaulified.
> 
> Is it worth it to work as a beauty therapist in Canada? How is the money?
> 
> Do you mayby now of a recruitment agency that could help me??
> 
> 
> Or do you know someone I can call ask?
> 
> thanx


It is my understanding that such occupation is well paid in Canada. I also assume so because of the humongous amounts my wife seems to spend at the beauty parlour. 
Unfortunately the occupation is not on THE LIST, consequently you will need to have pre-arranged employment before you can apply for immigration.


----------



## annemariegeyser

Haha! great! I don't want to immigrate. I can apply for a working visa in South Africa.

My boyfrend is moving to Vancouver. He got a scholarship to do his doctors in enginering for 4 years.

In which part of Canada do you live?

Mayby you could ask your wife how much average do they pay a beauty therapist?


----------



## nmunnery

*Don't get worried about the weather*

Hi, I can understand that after reading "Last word on winter" you might be worried about coming to Canada. It is a pity that somebody should want to be so scare mongering. I wonder what their Canadian experience might be?
Coming from Melbourne will be a change for you as I have spent a number of winters in Australia. However there are things you should know.
I spent most of my life moving between Canada (Ontario) and UK and currently live in Dorset, southern England but will be moving back to Canada next summer (Nova Scotia) As a family we love the winter in Ontario. When I took my wife to Canada twenty two years ago, to see if she would like to live there, we went to Ottawa for christmas to stay with family. Ottawa is very cold and windy in December and January and while we were there, there were many days between -22c and -27c. She loved the x country skiing and the skating on the Rideau Canal. We came to Canada the next summer, bought 100 acres in the bush in central Ontario and spent the next few years building our cottage around us.
Yes Central Ontario can be cold. There were odd days when it got down to -38c to -40c. But much of the 22 years we lived there it was seldom colder than -30c and many days in the - 15c to -20's range. We snow mobiled, went dog sledging, ice sailing, snow shoeing and of course x country skiing. My son when he was born got into skating and did ice shows and became a good curler. I made friends at work and involved my wife with my work based social activities. Once Rowan was born my wife made many friends herself through firstly day care and then school and as Rowan became involved in the skating and curling and rugby in the summer this expanded. Only on the occaisional 'snow day' when the plough was late and the schools closed (I was a teacher) did we get confined to our property but even then we took out the sledge or snowmobile (after using the snow blower on the drive lol) 
Now we are in England we dislike the winter a lot because it is wet and damp wheras Ontario was dry (you come home, jump up and down and the snow falls off your dry clothing). We do very little outdoor activity here in England as there isn't much to do. My son is sooo very happy we are going back and is really looking forward to all the outdoor winter activities again.
If anything, it was the summers we didn't enjoy too much because of the high humidity and particularly the mosquitoes and black flies, but I am a big sailor so we spent much of the summer on the water away from them.
So, the fact you have children should open many social possibilities. Also they will have the benefit of living in a country that provides possibly more outdoor activity than most other country. Don't let people put you off about winter. It is dry cold, dress warm and you will stay warm. Take care because the cold can kill, but in Australia so can the summer sun....you take precautions, you don't do stupid things. As for 'too cold for cars'....never in twenty two years with my car and truck in the drive (we didn't have a garage) did my vehicles fail to start or fail to get either of us to work (an 85km return trip).
Have a great move!


----------



## mikecwm

_ but will be moving back to Canada next summer (Nova Scotia)._

Write and tell us how you like the winters in Nova Scotia after you have experienced one of their cold and WET winters. Not quite the cold crispness of Ottawa me thinks.


----------



## nmunnery

mikecwm said:


> _ but will be moving back to Canada next summer (Nova Scotia)._
> 
> Write and tell us how you like the winters in Nova Scotia after you have experienced one of their cold and WET winters. Not quite the cold crispness of Ottawa me thinks.


Absolutely right, it is not so crisp and dry but not so wet as UK and certainly more opportunity for skiing than in UK. Also we have yet to find a single curling rink in England and our nearest ice rink (doesn't allow hockey skates) is nearly 90km away.

We have spent a winter in Halifax.


----------



## Addicted to NZ

Hahahaha 





Muwwaaahhaaaaa


----------



## mikecwm

Yep - obviously winter in most of BC / Alberta / Sask / Manitoba / Ontario / Quebec and the Atlantic provinces is a bundle of laughs.
Not to mention the 3 territories even further north.
Don't downplay winter in Canada as a just a romp in the snow.
The cold can kill - and does - frequently.


----------



## nmunnery

mikecwm said:


> Yep - obviously winter in most of BC / Alberta / Sask / Manitoba / Ontario / Quebec and the Atlantic provinces is a bundle of laughs.
> Not to mention the 3 territories even further north.
> Don't downplay winter in Canada as a just a romp in the snow.
> The cold can kill - and does - frequently.


So you don't get snow in Thailand!! However, you do have to watch out for dehydration and malaria. (I also lived there but only for eight months). The sun can kill in Australia not to mention the host of nasty poisonous things. You could suffocate or boil off your skin in the sulphure pools of Rotarora NZ. You could die of thirst in the Sahara or be eaten by lions in Africa. Obviously, if you live in those places you conduct yourself accordingly. I get annoyed when people tell me, (somebody who at 68 has lived most of my life in the Ontario bush, built my home, raised a family, run a trap line, ice fished for some of our food in winter and hunted for some of our meat in the spring and fall), that winter is to be feared and is 'terrible' etc. Any sensible person dresses for the climate at hand and adapts to the conditions of the area. Whilst it happens, I have never met anybody who has lost limbs to frostbite, or any family who has lost a loved one to hypothermia. In contrast, here in the UK, some 200 people died last winter of hypothermia because they couldn't afford to heat their homes although I agree I did not know any of them.

The pictures posted of December in Ontario are only news worthy because of the amount of snow so early. In January it is normal. However, the world does not stop, kids go to school, play hockey on the lakes; we dog sledge and skii and mums pull their kids along the sidewalk on a sledge when they go shopping instead of push chairs. 

Finally, even in our neck of the woods (about 200km north of Toronto) the ploughs are out while we sleep so the roads are fit to drive to work and the sidewalk ploughs have the footpaths ready for walkers while it is still dark, unlike here in Dorset when our neighbors couldn't get their cars up our hill for three days because of the six inches of snow. We drove all through the snow time and they asked, "Is it because you are from Canada that you can keep driving in all of this snow?" We told them it wasn't, rather it was because we had snow tires on the car! Now that was a novel idea!!!!

I used to visit, on snow shoes and snowmobile, my trap line every other day, 12 km (it was a small one) and some days it was down in the middle -30's. After hauling out beaver and loading them on the sledge, I would get so hot I often had to remove my outer layer to stop myself from sweating and then icing up. That is what dry cold is like. Here, I am already wearing a jacket and gloves and it is only November.

Yes the cold can kill. One day in my first winter up north, in late March when we had a quick thaw for a few days and the current was just breaking up the ice on the creek that ran through my property (100 acres), I stupidly lifted my canoe from where I had sunk it for the winter and went for a paddle. Some fast flowing ice tipped my canoe and I went into the water. I sruggled to shore soaked to the skin and made for a neighbors property about 1km away because my place was too far. By the time I made it all the water on my clothes, hair, beard etc was frozen (even though it was only about -8c) I pushed open his door shouted and collapsed inside. Fortunately his wife was home and got all my frozen clothes off, wrapped me in a blanket and sat me near to to log stove. I was the color of a newly boiled lobster but I recovered. Yes, it can be dangerous in winter but that was a bloody stupid thing I did. I should have known better. Just because a bit of a thaw was on I should never have trusted the water. However, I never did that again. Respect the invironment in which you live and it will treat you okay. Have fun, enjoy all it has to offer. If you can't, leave, nobody is making you move or forcing you to live in another country.


----------



## nmunnery

Sorry for mispelling Rotarua NZ


----------



## mikecwm

_ here in the UK, some 200 people died last winter of hypothermia because they couldn't afford to heat their homes although I agree I did not know any of them._

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/healthnews/8507214/Cold-homes-kill-over-5000-a-year.html

A few more than 200 died from cold in the UK I believe. Those silly warmists don't want to know about that.
Of course in Canada no one can leave their home from October to April anyway or risk being flash-frozen like a fish finger before they make it to the car.

I believe it's spelt Rotorua - lovely place - except for the bad egg smell. Stayed there 30 years ago on a 6 month NZ cycling tour.


----------



## AlanMexicali

*Winnipeg winters*



Cafreeb12 said:


> I am from the southern U.S. and I LOVE summer and always did. I miss the long hot summers swimming in my sisters pool etc. Summer has never been hot enough or long enough here for me and I never got used to winter. I'm not an out door winter kinda gal and hate winter sports. LOL!! HATE WINTER. So that's my preface. Now here's the thing though, there are still some very special things I do enjoy short term in winter. Christmas has snow! It's gorgeous outside at times though bleak when the winter stretches into March and April. Even though I do not like winter much, I love it the rest of the year here and I've been in Canada 30 years. The quality of life cannot be beat and winter is a trade off that I find worth it beyond measure.
> 
> My son was raised here and he's a true Canadian kid. Loves winter, shrugs it off and enjoys it. He went to stellar schools, got a great education, had great healthcare *something he needed since he has disabilities* You'll have to decide if the quality of life is worth the trade off but, for someone even like me who despises being cold it HAS been worth it. Let me say that I have a low body temp due to a medical condition so it's hard for my body to stay warm or warm up and that plays a part in why I do not like winter at all. Even still it has been so worth it to live here. I have always been able to extend my summer by traveling home or going on a trip elsewhere to someplace nice and beachy like the lovely Jeckyll Island I used to live on. Yes, I lived on a WARM ocean side island for five years before coming here. It is STILL worth it due to the quality of life issues I mention above.
> 
> I had to laugh at whoever said they get irritated with the people who get chipper in winter..hahaha! I too find myself irritated by it sometimes. Last winter it was freezing out and I had a grocery store visit. A woman walked by me and said "It's nice and brisk out eh?!!" *grumble grumble* It was minus 30!! I don't call that "brisk" I said to myself *self you will go to heaven because you've done your time in hell* hahaha! STILL WORTH IT!!
> 
> So, even for someone like me living in Canada has been a complete blessing. I wouldn't trade my years here for anything. Canada has much to offer and you CAN move to some place warmer here like Vancouver if you can afford to live there should you chose to. But even if you don't, there's a lot here to recommend. If you hate winter, you won't like the five pounds of clothes you need to wear, you wont' like shoveling, you won't like how long it drags out but, you WILL LOVE the society, the country, the people, the attitude of Canadians who seem to care for their fellow citizens so much. And if I was brutally honest, even I would say there might be some things I would miss about winter should I never see another snow flake.
> 
> Thirty years in Canada, raised my child here, plan to die here. Winter even if you hate the cold is NOT a reason to not consider Canada for your future home. I have never regretted it.


Did anyone mention "cabin fever" yet in mid winter?


----------



## nmunnery

AlanMexicali said:


> Did anyone mention "cabin fever" yet in mid winter?


I thought that was a myth! Who spends the winter shut up in a cabin, there is too much to do outside. I will agree however that come groundhog day I start to look forward to summer but in our neck ofthe woods even though the last snow does not go until early April in seven weeks we can be in 25c and by the end of June in the 30's.


----------



## AlanMexicali

*Cabin Fever*



nmunnery said:


> I thought that was a myth! Who spends the winter shut up in a cabin, there is too much to do outside. I will agree however that come groundhog day I start to look forward to summer but in our neck ofthe woods even though the last snow does not go until early April in seven weeks we can be in 25c and by the end of June in the 30's.


No it is not a myth. It happens.


----------



## nmunnery

AlanMexicali said:


> No it is not a myth. It happens.


Sorry, I was being a little tongue in cheek. However it is a fact that Finland has the highest suicide rate in winter and it is much higher in the rest of Scandinavia and Iceland than in Canada. The major factor is the dark winters, lack of sun, not the cold. If you have lived in Ontario you will know that winter is much more sunny than lets say, the UK. Short days but the sun can even feel warm although the temp is -20c. Skiing and skating on those days, and there are many ofthem, is beautiful. I have never felt more depressed in the winter than during the dark, raining, damp, miserable English winters.

Anyway I think I have said all I want to on the subject.

Take care!


----------



## byline

I spent 14 winters in southeastern Ontario, and I can honestly say that I don't know what a "normal" winter is there. We had everything from more snow than we could handle some winters, to very little snow but bitterly cold temps others, to very little snow but mild temps and lots of rain or freezing rain in still others. We lived in one of the cities affected by the massive power outages that resulted from the Great Ice Storm of 1998. My Canadian husband told me he was glad we were married by then, or he's sure I would have left him and fled the country. 

Now we're in Nova Scotia, and the weather here has been rather different: much milder (not as hot) over the summer, but also much milder (not as cold) in the fall. So we'll see what happens this winter!

Sue


----------



## AlanMexicali

*Niagara*



byline said:


> I spent 14 winters in southeastern Ontario, and I can honestly say that I don't know what a "normal" winter is there. We had everything from more snow than we could handle some winters, to very little snow but bitterly cold temps others, to very little snow but mild temps and lots of rain or freezing rain in still others. We lived in one of the cities affected by the massive power outages that resulted from the Great Ice Storm of 1998. My Canadian husband told me he was glad we were married by then, or he's sure I would have left him and fled the country.
> 
> Now we're in Nova Scotia, and the weather here has been rather different: much milder (not as hot) over the summer, but also much milder (not as cold) in the fall. So we'll see what happens this winter!
> 
> Sue


Did you spend that time near the Niagara escarpment, perhaps St. Catherines or Niagara On The Lake area?


----------



## byline

AlanMexicali said:


> Did you spend that time near the Niagara escarpment, perhaps St. Catherines or Niagara On The Lake area?


No, those locales are in southwestern Ontario; I lived in southeastern Ontario (south of Ottawa, east of Kingston), right along the St. Lawrence River.

Sue


----------



## adamd

Spent last xmas over there in brampton,on and jeeeeeez never been so cold. I don't know how you guys do it!


----------



## nmunnery

adamd said:


> Spent last xmas over there in brampton,on and jeeeeeez never been so cold. I don't know how you guys do it!


Well at Pearson the max temps on the 16th Dec +5c, 19th +7c, 22nd +6c, 25th +5c, and the 29th it dipped to +1c. Now these were the highs, but none the less, a very warm end of December. It was colder than that in some parts of the UK lol.


----------



## EVHB

Auld Yin said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if at some time UK youngsters have died from exposure or neglect.


Two pensioners 'freeze to death' after collapsing in their gardens in Cumbria | Mail Online
The big freeze death toll hits 300 every day | Metro.co.uk

;-)


----------



## Joe17

*Comparison weather in the west coast vs east coast in canada*

Please let me know if i am correct in dividing the cities between east coast & west coast. also please let me know the difference between climate approximately between both coasts e.g.: winter in east coast Vs winter in west coast?

West Coast Cities are :
Fort Nelson
Vancouver
Prince George
Kamploops
Calgary
Inuvik

East Coast Cities are:
CharlotteTown
Halifax
Toronto 
Montreal
Quebec
Prince Edward Island


----------



## Auld Yin

Joe17 said:


> Please let me know if i am correct in dividing the cities between east coast & west coast. also please let me know the difference between climate approximately between both coasts e.g.: winter in east coast Vs winter in west coast?
> 
> West Coast Cities are :
> Fort Nelson
> Vancouver
> Prince George
> Kamploops
> Calgary
> Inuvik
> 
> East Coast Cities are:
> CharlotteTown
> Halifax
> Toronto
> Montreal
> Quebec
> Prince Edward Island


You are correct except for Inuvik.
Climate would be like Seattle and Maine.


----------



## nmunnery

Joe17 said:


> Please let me know if i am correct in dividing the cities between east coast & west coast. also please let me know the difference between climate approximately between both coasts e.g.: winter in east coast Vs winter in west coast?
> 
> West Coast Cities are :
> Fort Nelson
> Vancouver
> Prince George
> Kamploops
> Calgary
> Inuvik
> 
> East Coast Cities are:
> CharlotteTown
> Halifax
> Toronto
> Montreal
> Quebec
> Prince Edward Island


Whilst you have divided up the country correctly apart from the previous reply, it bears little or no relation to climate. For example, whilst you have Halifax and Toronto as EC cities, Toronto is niether east or coast. Its climate is continental as opposed to Halifax which is Atlantic. Even Toronto which is in Ontario has completely different continental weather to say Orillia which is a little over 120km north and still in Ontario and gets a lot of 'lake effect snow' and in winter is considerably colder.In summer Orillia is less humid and so on ........ Just look up the historical records for various cities to get a better idea.


----------



## byline

nmunnery said:


> Whilst you have divided up the country correctly apart from the previous reply, it bears little or no relation to climate. For example, whilst you have Halifax and Toronto as EC cities, Toronto is niether east or coast. Its climate is continental as opposed to Halifax which is Atlantic. Even Toronto which is in Ontario has completely different continental weather to say Orillia which is a little over 120km north and still in Ontario and gets a lot of 'lake effect snow' and in winter is considerably colder.In summer Orillia is less humid and so on ........ Just look up the historical records for various cities to get a better idea.


I agree with this. Generally speaking, Toronto winters are much like Chicago winters; both cities are perched on the edge of one of the Great Lakes, and both typically have lots of wind but little snow. However, Toronto has been walloped with massive lake-effect snowfalls, but they don't tend to happen with the same frequency as other communities along the Great Lakes.

When I lived in Brockville, located in southeastern Ontario, along the St. Lawrence River, a lot of my U.S. friends assumed that the winters there must have been cold and snowy. In my 14 years there, we never had the same kind of winter twice, though some were similar. My first winter was cold and snowy, but it seemed much colder and snowier to me because I wasn't used to it. My second winter there, we experienced the Great Ice Storm of January 1998. Not much snow, but of course there was that awful ice storm. Was it 2003 that all the Great Lakes froze over? (Meaning very little lake-effect snow, because the ice kept the winds from picking up moisture from the lakes, then dumping it as snow once it hit land.) That winter, we had very little snow, but it was cold; -20 to -30 Celsius lows were not uncommon. Other winters were warmer, but with more snow. The winter before last was the snowiest my husband and I had experienced since we bought our house in 1999.

Now we live in Shelburne, located along Nova Scotia's south shore. It's fairly far south, for Canada, and so even compared with Halifax (only about a two-and-a-half-hour drive away, but situated northeast of us), our winters are quite different. Here we get mostly rain. When it snows, Halifax tends to get a lot more snow than we do. And even when it does snow, it's mostly melted by the next day. So conditions here tend to be relatively mild.

These are places I can speak to, based on personal experience. But as I have discovered, it's hard to generalize because the situation seems to be so different from one year to the next.

Sue


----------



## mikecwm

Joe17 said:


> Please let me know if i am correct in dividing the cities between east coast & west coast. also please let me know the difference between climate approximately between both coasts e.g.: winter in east coast Vs winter in west coast?
> 
> West Coast Cities are :
> Fort Nelson
> Vancouver
> Prince George
> Kamploops
> Calgary
> Inuvik
> 
> East Coast Cities are:
> CharlotteTown
> Halifax
> Toronto
> Montreal
> Quebec
> Prince Edward Island


It seems there must be a shortage of N. American maps in Australia.
I can't imagine where you got your information from. Shall we have a quick geography lesson?

West coast cities, from South to North:-

Victoria (and the rest of Vancouver Island)
Vancouver
Prince Rupert.
And that's your lot. Not a lot of room for cities on a coast dominated by mountains and fjords.

Weather is mostly rainy in winter, getting more rainy and colder the further north you go (strange that).

Kamloops, Prince George, Fort St John, Calgary etc are Interior cities with more sunshine, more snow, and colder temps.

Inuvik - now that's really the North Coast. very arctic. Similar latitude to Prudhoe Bay on the North Slope of Alaska. Lots of sunshine in winter (until the sun disappears for 90 days or so in mid winter), but cold enough to castrate a brass monkey.

East Coast - South to North:-
Halifax (Nova Scotia)
Fredericton (New Brunswick)
Charlettown (PEI)
St Johns (Newfoundland)
Goose Bay (Labrador)

Weather - Wet, snowy and very cold. 
Watch the movie "The Shipping News" to get an idea of weather on Newfoundland.

Toronto and Montreal are Interior cities. Colder than I care to experience.
Best stay in Australia.
It gets cold enough in Tasmania for most Australians.


----------



## OTRA

"What's the weather like in Canada?" Considering Canada stretches from the Atlantic to the Pacific to the Arctic oceans, that's an awful lot of real estate to throw under one weather heading. I've always lived in Alberta and the Northwest Territories while living in Canada so my perspective is relative to those areas and my holiday visits to others.

Calgary ranges from 30'C + in the summer to -30'C (plus windchill) in the winter. Generally speaking, June and July are the hottest with a 3 week stretch of over-30 daytime temps. Conversely January and February are the coldest months with the inevitable 2-week cold-snap that, if you're not from a northern climate, is far colder than you imagine. We just had a -35'C morning with a windchill factor that put it at a solid -50'C. Exposed skin freezes in seconds - and I do mean freezes, not "get's really cold". On the upside, days like that are rare and winter itself is broken up by the chinook - a warm wind from the mountains that can raise the temperature 20'C or more in a 24 hour period (the down side to the chinook is it wreaks havoc on some people giving them massive migraine headaches). It's not unusual to have your lawn poking through the snow well into December and the motorcycles are out in mid-April for the adventurous.

As you go north, or east into Saskatchewan and Manitoba the weather in winter becomes increasingly miserable. Growing up in the NWT it was not in any way unusual to have -40'C plus windchill for weeks on end. Combined with darkness that lasts from 4:00pm to 8:00am or later and winter in the north can be hard on newbies. The summer sun tends to make southerners batty as it doesn't really set. "Land of the Midnight Sun" isn't just an expression and people can find it impossible to sleep though I like to think of it as Mother Nature's payback for the darkness of winter. The further north you go, the more pronounced this effect is with 24-hour daylight in the summer and 24-hour night in the winter. Inuvik is far enough north to fall into this realm. 

It's worth noting too that "city" in northern Canada is a misnomer by most standards. The entire population above the 60th parallel of Canada wouldn't create a small city. Inuvik, Hay River and Fort Smith are the 2nd/3rd/4th largest communities by population though which is which in terms of size relatively moot as they're all under 4000 people. The capital "city" in the NWT is under 19,000 people.

While the west coast cities and towns are indeed warmer than interior, they are also much damper especially in winter so a -10'C day in Vancouver and a -10'C day in Calgary are not at all the same. The damp air in Vancouver seems to penetrate all layers of clothing and flesh to chill you down to the bone. The "interior" of British Columbia has tons of snow in the winter (but fairly mild temps) and scorching temps in the summer, especially in the Okanogan region, well into the high thirties. 

Winter impact on mobility. It's relative to the area you live in. If you're in Calgary and you get a cold-snap that sucks things down into -30'C or colder, life tends to move a little slower and kids stay in the house (or in the school) and not be outside much. In the NWT, this would be a normal day and activities would commence as per normal with kids outside and people continuing their daily business. You adapt to life in the cold (or you don't and are miserable). 

Strangely, living in Dubai where the forecast was either _hot and sunny_ or _hot and hazy_, getting dressed up in my uber winter gear and heading out into a -45'C day with a howling wind to get more wood for the fire was one of the things I missed. Not enough to move back to the NWT mind you, but enough to make you want to go through it for a day (but just a day).


----------



## thethebaxter

Auld Yin said:


> There are very few days in an Ontario summer when the temperature would be any less than 22-25C and sometimes it can reach into the 30's for days at a time. Air conditioning is standard fare in most business buildings and very common in homes, The coastal Provinces would not experience it quite so warm, but good warm summers are normal. The Prairie Provinces (Manitoba/Saskatchewan) have very warm, dry summers. All-in-all Summers in Canada are far better than in the UK.


I can't agree with you more. Summers in Toronto (or most if not all of Canada) is just so nice. And I suppose after spending 40 winters in Toronto, we've come to accept Canadian winters as what they are. Come to think of it, winters in TO probably are much less harsh than most major Canadian cities except for Vancouver. I suppose you gotta take the good with the bad.....pretty decent health care system, nice people, low crime rates, diversity, etc....


----------



## Raziel

Please forgive me for not reading 22 pages but after the first few pages I found that the responses were a little too general. Given how massive Canada is, this makes sense.

Perhaps my greatest concern about moving to Canada is the weather. I come from a warm country and had never seen snow till I left. Now I live in northern Japan where the winters are pretty severe. They last for almost half a year and my town has temperatures that usually range anywhere from -5 to -20. As cold as this is, it's actually the snow that proves the most difficult for me. While the novelty of it was delightful at first, my town has an excess of snowfall, to the point where everything is white for months and I forget what the pavements look like. I think I can handle colder weather, but the town being buried in snow for months on end, affecting activities and transport and what have you, tends to get me down after a few months.

Everyone says that Vancouver does not get so much snow, instead it gets rain. So are we talking constant rain for months like other areas have constant snow for months? And what are the general temperatures during winter's peak in Vancouver?

Lastly, I was wondering about the summers in Vancouver too. The summers in Japan are actually quite unpleasant. You look forward to them after so long buried in snow, but when summer hits, it is humid and horribly uncomfortable. I love this country but could never live here forever because of the weather: the winters are too cold and long and the summers too hot and humid. 

So how does Vancouver compare?

Any info would be a great help. Thank you.


----------



## byline

Raziel said:


> Everyone says that Vancouver does not get so much snow, instead it gets rain. So are we talking constant rain for months like other areas have constant snow for months? And what are the general temperatures during winter's peak in Vancouver?


Here's a page with a quick overview: Vancouver's weather

I've never lived there. The main complaint I hear from people about Vancouver is the lack of sunshine due to overcast skies. But it sounds like temperatures are fairly mild year-round.


----------



## Raziel

Thanks a lot, byline. Really appreciate that info. ^_^


----------



## JackieInNovaScotia

I live in Nova Scotia and have done for the last 6 years. The winters are really cold! You can cope though, so long as you have decent clothing - just the same as going skiing! Nova Scotia is a forgotten area of Canada and the price of housing etc is so affordable.
Real Estate in Halifax


----------



## byline

(Sorry, duplicate post.)


----------



## byline

JackieInNovaScotia said:


> I live in Nova Scotia and have done for the last 6 years. The winters are really cold! You can cope though, so long as you have decent clothing - just the same as going skiing!


I moved to Nova Scotia from southeastern Ontario, and by comparison I find the winter here quite mild. I also lived in southern Indiana and western Kentucky, whose winter climate I find much more similar to here. The winters in Ontario took me a lot more getting used to. 



> Nova Scotia is a forgotten area of Canada and the price of housing etc is so affordable.[/URL]


It depends what area of Nova Scotia you're talking about, as compared with what area of Canada. Housing around Halifax is much more expensive than the rest of the province. We live on the south shore, and housing prices here are quite comparable to where we were living in southeastern Ontario.


----------



## JackieInNovaScotia

byline said:


> I moved to Nova Scotia from southeastern Ontario, and by comparison I find the winter here quite mild. I also lived in southern Indiana and western Kentucky, whose winter climate I find much more similar to here. The winters in Ontario took me a lot more getting used to.
> 
> It depends what area of Nova Scotia you're talking about, as compared with what area of Canada. Housing around Halifax is much more expensive than the rest of the province. We live on the south shore, and housing prices here are quite comparable to where we were living in southeastern Ontario.



I have relatives in Peterborough, Ontario and they certainly do have much harder winters than in Nova Scotia. Compared to the UK the weather anywhere in Canada is harsher. We were so looking forward to the snow, but that novelty wore off pretty darn quick 

As for house prices. I'd quite agree that the south shore is more affordable than downtown Halifax. We live only 20 minutes outside of Halifax in a lovely neighbourhood in a house overlooking a lake. We would have to be millionaires in the UK to enjoy this sort of luxury.


----------



## byline

JackieInNovaScotia said:


> I have relatives in Peterborough, Ontario and they certainly do have much harder winters than in Nova Scotia. Compared to the UK the weather anywhere in Canada is harsher. We were so looking forward to the snow, but that novelty wore off pretty darn quick


Yes, when you have to shovel the stuff, it ain't so fun. Actually, I'm more afraid of ice than snow, especially while driving. Black ice can be the most treacherous because you can't easily see it. Here in our part of the province, we've hardly had any snow, though we've had a fair bit of icy conditions. So we've largely been spared most of the shovelling, but still have to deal with "greasy" roads, as they say here.



> As for house prices. I'd quite agree that the south shore is more affordable than downtown Halifax. We live only 20 minutes outside of Halifax in a lovely neighbourhood in a house overlooking a lake. We would have to be millionaires in the UK to enjoy this sort of luxury.


Yup, the Halifax area is a different world from the rest of the province, in terms of housing prices. They don't call it "the city" for nothing. But elsewhere, housing prices are more reasonable. Your home sounds delightful! I would so love to have a house again, but even here it's just not feasible right now. Maybe someday.


----------



## byline

Thanks, Jackie!

Back to the original topic, here are some photos I took in Brockville, Ontario, where we lived for 15 years before moving to Nova Scotia. It's a beautiful place, but like much of Canada it also sees some extremes in weather conditions, depending on the season. I've seen temperatures range from near -30C (in extreme cases) in the winter to +30 or higher in the summer (with the humidex making it feel even hotter).

These first two photos were taken in the dead of winter, with the St. Lawrence River frozen over:



















And this is in the same area of Blockhouse Island, but in the summer:


----------



## Paragking

I Can't Create new Post in Canada Forum


----------



## Paragking

What is Procedure to post new Thread ?


----------



## Paragking

Are 4 posts are really Essential to create Post ?


----------



## Paragking

Are the 4 post r really essential to post New Thread ?


----------



## Paragking

Anybody reply me on this ?


----------



## Simon9999

*A Tale of Two Winters*

If there is one thing about Canadian winter that is certain, it is that it is completly unpredictable.

Here in southern alberta we have had two very different winters last year and this year.

Last year:

Huge amounts of snow. In the spring and through summer many rural county roads were under water and remained so through to fall because of the amount of snow that melted. My basement flooded. Many (dozens) of days were -30C or colder with winds that brought the windchill down to dangerous levels. Many antelope and deer died last winter because of the temps and their inablility to dig through the snow for food. The highways were trecherous due to the drifting snow and black ice and heating costs were through the roof.

This year:

Hardly any snow. There will be no spring flooding. There were many (dozens) of days when the temps were above (way above!) freezing because of the Chinook winds. Only a handful of days were below -20C. Roads were clear and safe. I saw motorcycles out in every month of the winter. Wildlife did fine. Many geese stayed all winter long. I can count the number of times I touched my shovel on two hands.

The bottom line is that you never really know what you are going to get when it comes to the weather. Flow with the good and survive the bad...


----------



## byline

JackieInNovaScotia said:


> I forgot to reply and say how lovely the photos were Byline - thank for sharing them with me.


You're welcome!


----------



## telcoman

here is the page on my own website re winter in Vancouver. Of course i copped out, I now spend winters in Jalisco, Mexico. i realize I need to update links there, haven' done it in years

Vancouver Canada Tourism


----------



## VictoriaK

Perhaps you haven't been to the right spot! I moved to Victoria years ago and haven't regretted it a day. The winters are mild - typically only a few days of light snow at most. It's damp, but the golf courses are open year-round and there are flowers blooming outside at all times of the year.


----------



## berrrty

Hi, can anyone tell me what the weather is like in Saskatoon please? I've got a job offer there and just wandered what it's like there?


----------



## Auld Yin

Hot, but nice summers and snowy, very cold winters.


----------



## Missplaced_NewYorker

It depends on where you're from and where you live now.

I'm from Western New York and lived on Lake Ontario all my life with the exception of the year and 2 months I lived in Texas. I'm used to lake effect snow filled winters and muggy summers with temps in the low 30's (global warming and jet stream permitting) I don't mind cold as long as I don't have to be out too long in it.

I spent most of the Summer listening to my Canadian born husband talk about how bad the winters are here in the Okanagan and how it will be so hard to go visit his mom who lives in the Shuswap which is 2hrs north of us. And how bad the roads are in the mountains. We live in the foothills nestled between the Canadian Rockies and the Coastal Mountains (I believe) and south is the Kettle Valley. My dad sent up his Buffalo Bills winter jacket that I wore last winter in New York when it was -20C when I would go to work.

We hardly got any snow this year, Christmas was green. Okay okay, so highway 5 and highway 1 had issues. I use 97 and 97A to go anywhere. I'm only on highway 1 when I get to the Shuswap. I had a bigger issue with how cold the lake was during the summer. Oh alright. We had a few days where the high was -10C and I didn't like going out or taking my baby out. But it wasn't bad. I moved to the Okanagan, not FT. St John where my youngest BIL was working.

It's all about persepective. I have a friend in Slave Lake AB who thinks that 20C is too hot and won't visit me in Kelowna during the summer because we can get temps in the 40's Of course she's also used to winters where the regular temp is minus 45 without a wind chill. And I have a friend in East Texas who believes that 15C is when you pull out your heavy coat.

BTW if you hate snow and cold and anything under 9C makes your blood turn to ice, move to the Lower Mainland of BC. The weather forecasters on Global BC and CTV make me laugh because they talk about having a chilly high of plus 4C. Not all of Canada is cold during the winter.


----------



## Ghayoor

*Don't afraid me!*



Auld Yin said:


> There cannot ever be a LAST WORD on Canadian winters. As Raymapleleaf says it gets verrry, verrry cold in most part of the country in winter. So many people come here believing they know all about how cold it's going to be, but, believe me, most do not. I recall going to work at 7am in the UK during the winter. It was often cold but generally by midday it had warmed up to plus side of freezing. In Canada one goes out at 7am and it's -15C and it might warm up to -10 by midday if the sun comes out. If it doesn't then no warmup takes place.
> The cold weather is, without a doubt, the most discussed thread in expats' websites. People *****, whine, moan about it and that serves no purpose. For those already here who hate it, get used to it. It's going to come around every November and will be here until March. For those contemplating emigrating to Canada please get it into your heads that, except for the west coast, it is going to be bloody cold in Canada from November until March. Not quite cold, not really cold, not very cold BUT very, very f*****g cold, day in and day out.


Hey i heard that you are saying it is bad weather then what about the Vancouver because i love that place. So should we march ahead or should make just chill at home?


----------



## Ghayoor

Hey what is today's update about the weather please can someone tell me in detail. We are going to moving a head


----------



## Missplaced_NewYorker

Ghayoor said:


> Hey i heard that you are saying it is bad weather then what about the Vancouver because i love that place. So should we march ahead or should make just chill at home?


I say people on the South coast of BC get off easy. They close up when the weather woman says :Snow and consider 4C to be a chilly and crisp day. Meanwhile everyone else watching dies from laughter.


----------



## dealdish

*Estevan*

hi everyone, anyone here who can describe the weather in Estevan Saskatchewan as we are an Irish family moving in june.Any information would be great.Thanks


----------



## Auld Yin

Statistics: Estevan, Saskatchewan - The Weather Network


----------



## Addicted to NZ

Must be warm in most of Canada by now...it's May!


----------



## Ghayoor

Hello everyone who shared their valuable knowledge thanks!!!!
I am really fond of Winter. The more the winter the high its enjoyment will be


----------



## Missplaced_NewYorker

Addicted to NZ said:


> Must be warm in most of Canada by now...it's May!


LOl You'd think that but you'd be wrong. I live in central BC and our Global stations go as far as Whitehorse. It's a balmy 6C today. I have a friend in Slave Lake AB who was still getting snow last week. It all depends on where you live


----------



## G-Mo

dealdish said:


> hi everyone, anyone here who can describe the weather in Estevan Saskatchewan as we are an Irish family moving in june.Any information would be great.Thanks


"Estevan has a humid continental climate (Köppen climate classification Dfb), characterized by cold, long and dry winters and warm, short and relatively humid summers. The mean temperature in January, the coldest month, is −14.8 °C (5.4*°F). The precipitation in winter is chiefly snow, averaging 56.0*cm (22.05*in). The spring is a short transitional season, with a mean temperature of 4.4 °C (39.9*°F) and 107.3*mm (4.22*in) of precipitation, with significant snowfall in April. The summer is usually warm (the mean average high temperature is 25.3 °C (77.5*°F) (average high in July, the warmest month, is 26.5 °C (79.7*°F) and humid (190.8*mm (7.51*in) of total precipitation). Autumn, as spring, is transitional, being warm in September and cooler in October and November. At this time of the year, the average temperature is 4.6 °C (40.3*°F) and the total precipitation is 85.9*mm (3.38*in). The extreme low and high temperatures are, respectively, −42.2 °C (−44.0*°F), recorded on January 20, 1954, and 41.1 °C (106.0*°F), recorded on August 8, 1958."

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Estevan#section_6


----------



## colchar

Addicted to NZ said:


> Must be warm in most of Canada by now...it's May!


We had virtually no snow and very little cold all winter but one day last week Orangeville (just northwest of Toronto) got about 10cm of snow (seriously).


----------



## colchar

Ghayoor said:


> I am really fond of Winter.



Go to Saskatoon in February and then try saying that.


----------



## TheConstantVariable

Missplaced_NewYorker said:


> BTW if you hate snow and cold and anything under 9C makes your blood turn to ice, move to the Lower Mainland of BC. The weather forecasters on Global BC and CTV make me laugh because they talk about having a chilly high of plus 4C. Not all of Canada is cold during the winter.


I was worried about this when I was in Quebec (3 months September - early December), but I think it's just an adjustment. When I came home from Quebec where it was -17C, it was 25C in my hometown, if that's any indication of the temp difference! This was in December. So at the beginning of my stay I froze my *** off, but you get used to it after a while. For me, once it got past -10C, there was really little difference between that and -17C. It was just cold and you got on with it. (I still complained sometimes, but I am a little Southern girl!) The problem with the area I was in, I think, was that it was more of a "wet cold." That was what I found most miserable -- when it was both rainy AND it was freezing.


----------



## nessjoy

JCB said:


> Deeana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly guys, let's get this straight. There is no way Canadian winters can be described as anything other than cold. Harsh even. You may enjoy snow, enjoy winter sports, enjoy freezing standing in a bus queue, but get this. IT IS VERY COLD IN CANADA IN THE WINTER. PERIOD.
> I am Irish but we are currently living in Melbourne. We are looking to move to Toronto in a couple of years. Absolutely love Melbourne but it is so far away from home that it is hard to visit home or for people to travel all that way to see us on a regular basis.
> I have a small son and am looking at having another child this year. What I want to know is with the very cold weather, would it be difficult for me to manage the winter with small children. Basically with the weather are you very restricted to the house and could I end up very isolated while trying to establish new social networks which take time.
> Any comments gratefully accepted.
> 
> 
> 
> We have a toddler and expecting our second. Living in Toronto, and yes, it is tough in winter because the kids go stir crazy. While Canadians in general are friendly, I have found Toronto a very difficult place to make friends. You have to go way out of your way, and even then people don't necessarily respond in kind. Also, most women go back to work, and if you SAH, you will find yourself in programs with nanny's, or trying to meet up with other moms only on weekends, etc... So it really depends where you live.
Click to expand...


----------



## rrdstarr

Winter? Not in Victoria, BC! LOL!

Every other year you might get snow. But only for a few days at a time. Definitely the nicest place to live in Canada year round! Want to go kayaking or canoeing? You can do that year round. Need to go skiing? Drive up to Mount Washington from November till June to ski! It is gets the most snowfall in North America! Hiking year round, you name it! So glad I moved up here to be with my wife 8 years ago!


----------



## danyelle

nessjoy said:


> JCB said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have a toddler and expecting our second. Living in Toronto, and yes, it is tough in winter because the kids go stir crazy. While Canadians in general are friendly, I have found Toronto a very difficult place to make friends. You have to go way out of your way, and even then people don't necessarily respond in kind. Also, most women go back to work, and if you SAH, you will find yourself in programs with nanny's, or trying to meet up with other moms only on weekends, etc... So it really depends where you live.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Nessjoy,
> 
> I hear you. When I first moved to Toronto from living in Scotland, I found people here quite cold or hard to approach. (Previously I had lived in Montreal and before that Taipei, which were both quite friendly.)
> But not now. I find it one of the most friendly-welcoming- strangers offer help-type of places. I live in a great neighbourhood with a strong community feeling where, for example, we all chipped in to help a neighbour buy a blood analysis machine. People are open to new friendships and sincere about it here. Once you make a connection , you're in. It's not fake, like in some other cities I've lived in.
> I think , for me, it depends on where you live in the city. Where are you?
Click to expand...


----------



## nessjoy

danyelle said:


> nessjoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Nessjoy,
> 
> I hear you. When I first moved to Toronto from living in Scotland, I found people here quite cold or hard to approach. (Previously I had lived in Montreal and before that Taipei, which were both quite friendly.)
> But not now. I find it one of the most friendly-welcoming- strangers offer help-type of places. I live in a great neighbourhood with a strong community feeling where, for example, we all chipped in to help a neighbour buy a blood analysis machine. People are open to new friendships and sincere about it here. Once you make a connection , you're in. It's not fake, like in some other cities I've lived in.
> I think , for me, it depends on where you live in the city. Where are you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are at Mt Pleasant/Broadway. I did a semester in Montreal during uni and LOVED it - much diff to TO in my opinion... Also, husband and I are considering a move to Taipei potentially next year - would love to know what you thought about it?
> 
> 2 yrs in, we are quite used to Toronto and feel settled here - but we were living in Cape Town previous to here and it was totally different. We had a huge group of close friends and a very active social life. I suppose that's also a function of having kids now, though...
> 
> If you are willing to chat via email, would love to ask you questions about Taipei.. nessjoy at gmail...
Click to expand...


----------



## sma

I absolutely dislike Canadian winter's. It's extreme, I live about a hour north of Toronto and when it snow's it's like the sky has opened up & dumped on us. Just this past May I woke up 1 morning to snow on the ground & after I just planted some flowers in the garden. I love having 4 seasons but the winters never seem to end, their relentless. I know for me and maybe some other canadian's by Feb. you are mentally done with the cold, snow storms, etc. The winter blues set in, it sucks. I'm always cold & FREEZING


----------



## Auld Yin

sma said:


> I absolutely dislike Canadian winter's. It's extreme, I live about a hour north of Toronto and when it snow's it's like the sky has opened up & dumped on us. Just this past May I woke up 1 morning to snow on the ground & after I just planted some flowers in the garden. I love having 4 seasons but the winters never seem to end, their relentless. I know for me and maybe some other canadian's by Feb. you are mentally done with the cold, snow storms, etc. The winter blues set in, it sucks. I'm always cold & FREEZING


I'm sorry to say this but it does beg the question, why do you live here?


----------



## welshgirl67

raymapleleaf said:


> hi we are moving to calgary does it take a long time to get used to the long winters we heard it takes five years ? Or you move but we like calgary a lot
> and think we we be o.k (praying)
> 
> Yes it is freezing but at least in calgary you can have warm sunny days with the chinnoks warming you up. Took us a couple of years to get used to the cold and even now after 4 years i dread the long 6 months ahead of us. Whats worse a rainy wales or cold calgary lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am putting this up as a sticky, because nine trillion people have asked the same question. Yes it is damn cold in canada in the winter.
> If it wasn't there would be more than 30 million people over there. The country would be full up.
> It's a great country. Absolutely full of nature. Full of great people, great sport, great everything. But it is very cold in winter.
> Read this. It is cold enough to freeze your hair solid if you come out of the pool with damp hair. Cold enough to keep a frozen turkey on the deck for weeks before christmas if it doesn't fit in your freezer. Cold enough to freeze your car radiator as you drive up the highway at 70 mph.
> By the way, people who come from winnipeg call it winterpeg because the winters are cold and endless. Children freeze to death if they escape from their houses and wander across to the neighbours in the middle of the day. Within minutes. This is true, not an urban myth.
> Don't let this put you off. But don't go there thinking it will be all sunny, crisp wintery days like we get after a snowfall in england. And don't think it will be like scotland, or yorkshire or anywhere in the uk. It won't be. It will often be gray with snow for days and days on end. It can snow continuously for a week or more at a time.
> This year calgarians were complaining on the radio about the bad weather - first time i heard that. The roads weren't being properly cleared. The weather was bad and getting worse, and not lifting like it usually does.
> Please don't reply to this mail saying it's not that bad. You can pretend all you like. I happen to believe it is better to realise what you are getting into and deal with it, rather than stick your head in the sand.


[/quote]


----------



## telcoman

I live in Mexico 5 months a year. The rest of the time, canada is great.


----------



## jawnbc

*au revoir l'hiver*

I'm moving to New Zealand next month, where "winter" in Auckland is 12C on average. Can be rather wet, but I'm moving from Vancouver. THAT'S wet!

I lived in Sydney NSW for 3 years and missed Vancouver's climate a great deal: I found 10 months of summer oppressive and relentless and the novelty of bodysurfing at Bondi after work wore out eventually. I'm good with anything between 20-30C in summer; above that is brutal if I'm not on a beach. 

But I shall miss winter here. Not because I live 28 days of heavy rain, then one day of partly cloudy, then another 29 days of heavy rain (seriously, it was like that over Dec/Jan on more than one occasion in the past 23 years). The grey can be quite bleak. 

But the rains at sea level meant massive dumps of snow in our local mountains. Going snowboarding or cross country skiing after work NEVER got tiresome and I'll miss that in Auckland. Though for what a weekend in Whistler cost me I can spend a week in Queenstown, including flights!

I went to uni in upstate New York in the "snow belt". Winter thunderstorms would dump 30+cm snow on our campus in a couple of hours: we once got over 150cm in two days. Never cancelled classes; bus always ran. But there's the infrastructure in place to deal with it. Montréal's the same, apparently.


----------



## gringotim

As weather goes, what are the 7 months that Canada is great? In my opinion, as far as the weather goes, (at least for 2012) theres July, August, and so far, September.




telcoman said:


> I live in Mexico 5 months a year. The rest of the time, canada is great.


----------



## nmunnery

*my vote*

In my opinion, july and june are the worst, the humidity is a killer. I love May, August, September and October and of course the winter months of December,January and February when it is dry, cold and great winter sports months.


----------



## gringotim

Thats one nice thing about south west BC, it can be hot, but we don't have to worry about it being humid.



nmunnery said:


> In my opinion, july and june are the worst, the humidity is a killer. I love May, August, September and October and of course the winter months of December,January and February when it is dry, cold and great winter sports months.


----------



## byline

On Nova Scotia's South Shore, we've had a fabulous summer: Not too hot or humid, and lots of sunshine. Very different from last summer, which was mostly cool and rainy. And fall is turning out to be another stunning one, so far.


----------



## bugdog

Hi
This is a very good post
I have landed a job in Edmonton lmo approved etc
One question can i still get around in the winter are the roads cleared
I now have real concerns 
Underground parking or heated parking stalls , necessity or luxury 
Does the town grind to a halt or is there a infastructure in place for the winter weather.


----------



## Auld Yin

bugdog said:


> Hi
> This is a very good post
> I have landed a job in Edmonton lmo approved etc
> One question can i still get around in the winter are the roads cleared
> I now have real concerns
> Underground parking or heated parking stalls , necessity or luxury
> Does the town grind to a halt or is there a infastructure in place for the winter weather.


Unlike the UK the past few winters Canada has had many years to figure out how to handle snow and ice. The necessary roads will be cleared promptly and efficiently. Some apartment buildings will have underground/heated parking, some won't. Most houses have garages. Your car will probably have a block heater, particularly if it's parked outside overnight.
The city does not grind to a halt unless there's a particularly bad storm.


----------



## bugdog

Thanka Auls Yin
Seems the winters are manageable
Does anyone actually enjoy them

Please they must have their plus points


----------



## Auld Yin

bugdog said:


> Thanka Auls Yin
> Seems the winters are manageable
> Does anyone actually enjoy them
> 
> Please they must have their plus points


With all due respect, if you need to ask such questions then you should not be going to Canada (Edmonton). You'll be whinging about things from the time your feet touch Canadian soil. Winters are long and severe in Edmonton.


----------



## bugdog

No disrespect intended mate I thi your
comment is a bit ott
I really was only asking for advice


----------



## bugdog

I am looking forward to my Canada experience
I will cherish every step frozen or not


----------



## gringotim

*Beat This*

Fall officially arrived this morning at 7:49am, and right now in Duncan BC, the center of the Cowichan Valley on southern Vancouver Island, at 1:00pm, it's sunny, 20 celcius, and on the weather network channel, the 14 day forecast shows mainly sunny with cloudy periods, with high temps in the mid to high teens. NICE! But we all know how accurate weather foecast are, lets hope this is one time they are right.


----------



## jeesica2005

*Nature!*

Please tell me when you say FULL of nature, you don't mean huge bugs, everyone's told me there's just bugs like we have in the UK, no cockroaches, please no cockroaches?


----------



## Auld Yin

jeesica2005 said:


> Please tell me when you say FULL of nature, you don't mean huge bugs, everyone's told me there's just bugs like we have in the UK, no cockroaches, please no cockroaches?


Every continent in the world, except Antartica, has cockroaches, so yes in Canada. Who is everyone telling you these porkers. We have mosquitoes and black flies, horseflies and many bugs you wouldn't encounter in the UK. All windows in houses have bug screens installed.


----------



## Maca_eire

bugdog said:


> I am looking forward to my Canada experience
> I will cherish every step frozen or not



They will be frozen hahaha.

Honestly, winter is built up to be this horrible thing here. It is not. You buy the correct clothes for the cold. And they are a good price. You get a car with all year tyres or winter tyres and 4x4. 

We have been in the low -20's almost every night and it is no problem. we have tonnes of snow, no problem. You have a plug in and auto start for your car so it starts before you leave the apartment or house.

We walk plenty in the cold and its fine. They plough the roads regularly to. 

Just be winter ready and you wont feel it.


----------



## beamontreal

true, it,s very cold here in Montreal!!!!
that's why we go to Cuba every winter!!!!


----------



## makshud3453

Hey,

This is Makshud from Dhaka, Bangladesh.
I am planning to move Edmonton in Canada with Work Permit. Do have any advice for me from any Bangladeshi who are living in Edmonton and Calgary ? 

Kind Regards,

Makshud


----------



## Scatterling

jeesica2005 said:


> Please tell me when you say FULL of nature, you don't mean huge bugs, everyone's told me there's just bugs like we have in the UK, no cockroaches, please no cockroaches?


Some parts of Canada probably have more mosquitoes than in the UK, e.g. Manitoba and Saskatchewan. There are cockroaches, yes, just like everywhere else, but less than in the UK, IMO. That said, I have never seen one in Canada and I have lived in several places, whereas when I lived in London I used to see them occasionally.


----------



## Scatterling

Here ya go! Yes, it is cold in Canada, but you can make the most of it!

Winter cycling: It?s -18C outside… perfect weather for riding a bike | Canada | News | National Post


----------



## joy6328

JCB said:


> Deeana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly guys, let's get this straight. There is no way Canadian winters can be described as anything other than cold. Harsh even. You may enjoy snow, enjoy winter sports, enjoy freezing standing in a bus queue, but get this. IT IS VERY COLD IN CANADA IN THE WINTER. PERIOD.
> I am Irish but we are currently living in Melbourne. We are looking to move to Toronto in a couple of years. Absolutely love Melbourne but it is so far away from home that it is hard to visit home or for people to travel all that way to see us on a regular basis.
> I have a small son and am looking at having another child this year. What I want to know is with the very cold weather, would it be difficult for me to manage the winter with small children. Basically with the weather are you very restricted to the house and could I end up very isolated while trying to establish new social networks which take time.
> Any comments gratefully accepted.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't find the weather toooo bad. Probably the hardest thing with little ones is just getting them dressed to go outside. Especially if you are not driving. If you are driving, and you have heated parking - it's a piece of cake.
> 
> If you are walking (and I did this for a month) it is harder, just have to get them dressed, strapped into the pram and away you go. it takes ages - but it's not the end of the world - just an adjustment!
> 
> As far as feeling isolated - Canada does amazing gyms - with pools, and kids classes etc. A great way to meet other Mums. If you live in an apartment- put a notice up asking for a play date. Go to kid friendly shops / play centres and put yourself out there. Let your kid approach other kids and then strike up conversation with the mums from there...
> 
> Good luck!!
Click to expand...


----------



## JoeDanAlca

I usually go to community centres. It has swimming pools, basketball courts, soccer fields, and you can do a lot of different sports in the courts. I also enjoy skiing, sledding, snowboarding, making scary and ugly snowmans, and going around the malls and clubs. 

There's still a lot of things you can do in the Winter months. Canadians have to adapt to it, or else they'd be stuck indoors for 6 months!


----------



## learn ing

*Help!*

Hi, I'm new. And panicking. In serious need of real world advice.

We are a family of 3 young kids (5, 4 and 19 months). Irish recession has not been kind to us. At a jobs expo on Saturday, DP interviewed for and got offered a job in Manitoba Winnipeg starting asap. They will sort out the work permit for him and whatever paperwork the rest of us need. This has come as a bolt from the blue but has to be considered. Can't stay unemployed for much longer......

Anyways - whats Winnipeg really like? Have read so much tongue in cheek banter on the forum today that I'm completely confused.
Whats Canada really like?
What about the cost of living? Groceries, rent, utilities, phone, insurance etc. I have my suspicions that we'll end up using all the proposed salary to live on, with about 80 bucks per week left over. So we certainly won't be saving for the future!
So I need some advice on whether the quality of life makes it worth it...
My eldest is in juniour infants, second in montessori right now. Can they be enrolled in school mid terms or would it be September? Does that mean I'd be better off letting them finish this school year first?

I'm also struggling with the costs of relocation. Half thinking we might be as well off to go with suitcases if we do go, and start again..

Oh dear


----------



## Guest

JCB said:


> Deeana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly guys, let's get this straight. There is no way Canadian winters can be described as anything other than cold. Harsh even. You may enjoy snow, enjoy winter sports, enjoy freezing standing in a bus queue, but get this. IT IS VERY COLD IN CANADA IN THE WINTER. PERIOD.
> I am Irish but we are currently living in Melbourne. We are looking to move to Toronto in a couple of years. Absolutely love Melbourne but it is so far away from home that it is hard to visit home or for people to travel all that way to see us on a regular basis.
> I have a small son and am looking at having another child this year. What I want to know is with the very cold weather, would it be difficult for me to manage the winter with small children. Basically with the weather are you very restricted to the house and could I end up very isolated while trying to establish new social networks which take time.
> Any comments gratefully accepted.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, we have lived in Alberta and British Columbia for the majority of our lives. We are now in Greece and enjoying our early retirement years. Here is what I can tell you about Canada and its climate and you can count this as reliable information.
> Vancouver, Victoria and most of coastal British Columbia is rain, rain, and more rain from The end of October through April. They have sun as well but mostly rain. They also get snow but it comes and goes quickly and is messy. Temperatures are cool to mild and the two Canadian cities are popular because of the climate and beauty. The rest of western and central Canada is mostly frozen in late fall to early spring. It's beautiful and people dress up for the weather. I have personally worked outside in -40 in northern Alberta and Northern British Columbia and was not cold. The clothing, boots etc are superb and temperature rated for the environments. Children are also dressed appropriately and if its far from school busses are provided. Canada is not a third world country, everything is modern, usually high tech and the people there do not take a back seat to comfort and quality of life in any aspect. Houses are warm and comfortable and heated or air conditioned in the summer 24/7. Automobiles are fully equipped for the adverse weather in the regions they operate and are equipped with engine heaters you plug into your home or shopping center while shopping when your vehicle is not in use. People are friendly, modern medical facilities, and spring summer well into fall are spectacular. In Canada weather is not an issue, these people are prepared and so are their emergency services. What is the hammer that hurts in Canada is the price of everything. Unless you have a lot of money, or at least $30,000 USD per year you will be considered low income and it will be difficult for you. This is because of the cost of just about everything. Many Canadians shop in America to save money on groceries, textiles, electronics, just about everything. Canada is the land of taxes, you will be shocked if not amazed at how expensive everything is. In conclusion, Canada is beautiful, it has weather extremes which they are well equipped for and a very high quality standard of living and Canada is expensive. Hope this helps, Dave
Click to expand...


----------



## learn ing

Dave, thanks for this v informative response. Think I'll forward it to my mom. It'll ease her worries about the extremes. :clap2:

Is it easy to go shop in US? We are heading to Winnipeg, and weighing up what to pay to bring vs what to buy.


----------



## Guest

learn ing said:


> Dave, thanks for this v informative response. Think I'll forward it to my mom. It'll ease her worries about the extremes. :clap2:
> 
> Is it easy to go shop in US? We are heading to Winnipeg, and weighing up what to pay to bring vs what to buy.


When we came over from Canada to Greece we brought only our most preferred things, it cost $5,000 USD plus VAT. We Used Atlas Worldwide Moving but found Williams Moving would have been a little cheaper. They can help you with everything needed from that end so you are dealing with the originator of your shipping when you get there. Everything is door to door, they do it all. My container was 12'L X 5'W X 4'H
We would go this route again. Canada has many discount stores including " The Brick" and "IKEA", there are many stores of this format but we prefer the Brick for prices and regular contemporary furniture. Shopping in the USA is very easy to do, just drive up to the border, present your passport and Canadian residency documents and you are through, the USA has even lower prices and recently the laws for Canadians have changed. I am not sure what exactly the changes are other than my daughter who lives in Vancouver tells me she can go to America and buy much more than before without paying any duty. If you stay overnight for a day or two then you can bring back even more. You will need to check the rules and any Canadian living close to the USA border would be familiar I'm sure. Tell your mother not to worry, our mother lives in the "frozen north" by herself in a mobilehome and she is 87 years old. You stay home, and go shopping in the cold months, pets learn to go outside and quickly do they're business and other than taking out the trash, catching a bus, starting the car or snow removal you are inside where it's warm and dry. You will be safe, warm and dry. Hope this helps, let me know if we can help further, Dave


----------



## Denisha Joely

@ Deeana 

You are absolutely right in winter season there will be to much snow fall in Canada. Sometimes in morning we can't able to drive due to snow, but i love to spend my winter season in Canada...!!!


----------



## Guest

Good luck, I am sure you will like Canada, there is much to see and do, your future is so bright you will have to wear shades....


----------



## hippyman

Hope ya'll don't mind me butting in, but I was wondering how the winters are on depression. Is SAD something I should concern myself with?


----------



## Sarah_anne

hippyman said:


> Hope ya'll don't mind me butting in, but I was wondering how the winters are on depression. Is SAD something I should concern myself with?


Which part of canada we are looking at?


----------



## Auld Yin

It is no more a problem in Canada than elsewhere.


----------



## RhychelleW

i actually cannot wait to experience a 'proper' winter and see snow (and yes i know i will probably be taking this all back the second it all actually happens), in Perth you really don't get winter's that bad so looking foward to the new experience.


----------



## tobefar77

How much do you pay each year to heat your home and car? 

Sorry if this question was already asked and answered. This is a pretty long thread and I couldn't find anything about cost of heating.


----------



## Auld Yin

The cost to heat a home depends on size, whether gas/electric/wood and weather severity. A car's heating Is produced by the engine and no direct cost.


----------



## tobefar77

I can clarify my question, a flat with 2 rooms when natural gas is consumed in the warmest city. What would be the rough cost to heat such a house? Thank you.


----------



## Auld Yin

Whether rented or owned there is no direct cost for heating in an apartment (flat to you).


----------



## smurf1980

Hi guys

I'm looking for some advice on how to Emigrate to Canada or the US. 
I'm a mature UK student in Electrical/Electronic Engineering, I will finish my Beng Honors Degree in June 2015. But previous to this I worked on the overhead lines up and down the UK for over 8 years this ranged from 11kV pole lines TO 400kV transmission lines. 
I will be 35 when i graduate will that be a problem and how would i go about getting a job 
Kind Regards 
Steve


----------



## true lies

I live on Gabriola Island West Coast, and can tell you with out a doubt we have the best climate in the world, perfect spring, warm summers, no humidity or mosquitos, perfect fall sweater weather, and mild winters, may snow or freeze for a day or two, 50% of Vancouver's rain ( we are 17 mi. away ski, golf, sail at any time) and I stand by this declaration because I have lived in some the best places in the world.


----------



## tyson22

Auld Yin said:


> There cannot ever be a LAST WORD on Canadian winters. As Raymapleleaf says it gets verrry, verrry cold in most part of the country in winter. So many people come here believing they know all about how cold it's going to be, but, believe me, most do not. I recall going to work at 7am in the UK during the winter. It was often cold but generally by midday it had warmed up to plus side of freezing. In Canada one goes out at 7am and it's -15C and it might warm up to -10 by midday if the sun comes out. If it doesn't then no warmup takes place.
> The cold weather is, without a doubt, the most discussed thread in expats' websites. People *****, whine, moan about it and that serves no purpose. For those already here who hate it, get used to it. It's going to come around every November and will be here until March. For those contemplating emigrating to Canada please get it into your heads that, except for the west coast, it is going to be bloody cold in Canada from November until March. Not quite cold, not really cold, not very cold BUT very, very f*****g cold, day in and day out.



Well i was aware of the cold. But your reply scared me more


----------



## luvcanada

smurf1980 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I'm looking for some advice on how to Emigrate to Canada or the US.
> I'm a mature UK student in Electrical/Electronic Engineering, I will finish my Beng Honors Degree in June 2015. But previous to this I worked on the overhead lines up and down the UK for over 8 years this ranged from 11kV pole lines TO 400kV transmission lines.
> I will be 35 when i graduate will that be a problem and how would i go about getting a job
> Kind Regards
> Steve


I suggest you start a new thread with this question. It will get the attention you want to get some answers. Just give it an appropriate title like Engineering graduate planning to move to Canada.


----------



## salf

how long is the summer in vancouver


----------



## PastyPete

JulianQ101 said:


> :boxing: Where on earth do you get your information from?
> 
> First, it's impossible to talk about Canada as a whole in respect to winter. It's one of the biggest countries on earth. The climate varies from east to west and from north to south. Can children freeze to death in minutes??? Maybe in the extreme far north if they recorded the coldest day in 100 years and the kids weren't dressed properly. Maybe. Besides, 99% of emigrants don't go live in the far north.
> 
> But seriously, my kids LOVE winter and spend countless hours playing outside in the snow. We live in Southern Ontario close to Toronto. There is daily snow on the ground from late December to middle of March. You get some snow (and melting again) from November. Last snow falls by late March. Yes it's a cold climate but not as bad as some make it out to be. Only January and February are stupid cold.
> 
> Summer is usually very hot and humid (June to August). Early fall is mild (September to mid October); late fall is cold. Early Spring (March & April) is cold but feels mild after a long cold winter. May is usually nice enough.
> 
> That's my take - and I'm born and raised in Africa.



Thats really helpful summary as we are considering a transfer .... in the near future...


----------



## LilyLeeb90

My Family came from South Africa where it is extremely hot and now live in Vancouver, BC.
We have all gotten used to the weather and while we have to dress warm you can adapt and you don't have to stay indoors in the winters in Vancouver, BC ...that being said the interior parts of Canada are more severe. 

If you hate the cold stay in the maritimes, if you don't mind as much and just want to work and ski most of the year than you don't have to be so picky, Canada has some options because it's huge!


----------



## milton.avon.rep

Yes winter is FREEZING in canada and summer can be BOILING but its a great place to live even if you never do quite get used to the weather. In the winter its the frigged wind that gets you the most, cutting right through any warm you might still have left and in the summer its the extreme wet or dry heat we get. Welcome to canada everyone!  Even when its freezing nature here can be so beautiful though


----------



## Henry001

It was really nic eto read and I lov eto ead that


----------



## tolbertlindsay

Yes, your right. It really cold in Canada.


----------



## justinhug

Thanks for such a knowledgeable post. All the points are very clearly defined. Whole work is appreciable.


----------



## sillywilly

*It's NOT the same everywhere*

I can understand how some people from other countries might think that all of Canada has the same type of whether all the time, after all, its not like theres this thing called the internet where a person can easily find out the weather in different parts of the world. But what I find hard to swallow, is people on here, who live in Canada, who also make it sound like its the same everywhere in the country. Maybe it's because most people on here seem to be from Ontario, but when someone asks what the winter (or summer) is like in Canada, it doesn't necessarily mean they are asking about eastern Canada, so why just automatically assume they are, don't just say theres snow on the ground for 6 months, or there can be snowfalls of up to 2-3-4 ft at a time, or its -10 or -20 every winter day, or its hot and humid in the summer etc etc. Why not first ask, what part of Canada do you want to know the weather for, it could be the difference between night and day. Example, Winter in places like Vancouver, Victoria and most of south west BC, and Vancouver Island are typically above 0, for most of the winter, with maybe the odd day or so being down to -5 ish, some winters there isn't even any snow, and when there is, it usually melts within a day or two. Most drivers don't even put on snow tires in the winter. We get rain, and lots of it from Oct/Nov to maybe April, but to most in BC, rain and +5, is better than 2ft of snow and -20, with windchills of -30. Our summers are dry, maybe, low 20's to low 30's, but almost always a cooling breeze. last July we had NO rain, and theres no humidity like Toronto etc. So if you want to know what the weather is like in Canada, please be more specific, its a BIG country. And FYI, if you go to Accuweather for a forecast, take what they say with a grain of salt, especially for temp predictions, they are not that accurate for some areas, a few weeks ago they predicted -14 for Duncan, (45 minutes north of Victoria). it only got down +4, which is what every one else predicted, and it wasn't the first way off forecast they had..it doesn't even get to -14 in the middle of winter.


----------



## kimo

The only good thing about winters in Canada, or to be more specific, the south west BC, southern Vancouver Island area's, is that I would cut my lawn for the last time in mid October, then not have to bring the mower out again until late February early March.


----------



## sunshine179

I wonder Which Provinces will have good summers if any at all, and how many days in the year will it be at least sunny in Canada.. if one can give a approximate region wise data, that might help international visitors.


----------



## luvcanada

sunshine179 said:


> I wonder Which Provinces will have good summers if any at all, and how many days in the year will it be at least sunny in Canada.. if one can give a approximate region wise data, that might help international visitors.


Anyone who is interested in getting temperature, rain, snow, or other information for Provinces or cities in Canada can look here. Be careful when considering average temperatures. The guy who had his feet in the oven and his head in the fridge said that on average he was comfortable.

Canadian Weather Extremes - Current Results


----------



## sillywilly

kimo said:


> The only good thing about winters in Canada, or to be more specific, the south west BC, southern Vancouver Island area's, is that I would cut my lawn for the last time in mid October, then not have to bring the mower out again until late February early March.


My first cut of the year was Feb 28th, it was sunny and about 11-12 degrees, I just cut it again yesterday for the 7th time, sunny and 20. Good thing is that from June to Sept/Oct it doesn't grow as fast so only needs cutting every 2-3 weeks, last cut will also be mid October if I am still here and not living in Mexico.


----------



## luvcanada

tyson22 said:


> Well i was aware of the cold. But your reply scared me more


Let's be clear that this past winter was one of the worst I have experienced while living in Canada or the US. It was not the worst because I was living in Canada but because the whole eastern part of North America had one of the worst winters on record. 

I would say that the last 10 winters in Toronto were not too bad. Some were worse than others but for the most part I managed to take our two dogs out for daily walks, shovel the sidewalks, get to work, etc. I am now in my mid sixties, have had hip and knee replacements and managed fairly well, except when people did not shovel their sidewalks and I was on crutches or a cane. So, I think that if I can manage most people can. It is a matter of attitude and dressing properly for the weather.


----------



## sillywilly

sunshine179 said:


> I wonder Which Provinces will have good summers if any at all, and how many days in the year will it be at least sunny in Canada.. if one can give a approximate region wise data, that might help international visitors.


I know your question is almost a month old, but seriously? Did you ever look at a map of Canada? Questions like this will make most people not take you seriously.
When you ask "which province will have a good summer" you do realize the size of Canada and most provinces don't you, Most provinces are well over 1000 km from north to south, and there fore, as common sense would dictate, will have vastly different weather, it can be 30 Celsius in the south while still below freezing and snow in the north, so what part of what province are you asking about? And "how many sunny days in Canada, common on. Again, have you looked at the size of Canada? I doubt that most "international visitors" would use an expat forum to find out the weather somewhere they plan on visiting. It can be sunny in Vancouver and at the same time cloudy and raining in Toronto, so would that be a sunny day in Canada?? Some area's at least in BC, can have 7 days of sunshine in a row in December and 7 days of nothing but clouds in August. Canada isn't the size of a country like England or Ireland etc, but of course you know that from looking at a map, right?


----------



## johnchacko

Hi,
I am John, from India. We are planning to move to Canada by nxt summer.. While reading the threads, Iam confused where to settle down.. First priority was Ontario/Alberta..Is there any other suitable place to consider considering summer conditions. Or the whole place is having same kind of weather conditions. Your suggestions most welcome 


Regards
john


----------



## Auld Yin

The only place in Canada to have milder winters is on the west coast around Vancouver, but a very expensive place to live.


----------



## luvcanada

Generally speaking the Toronto region of Ontario is warmer than Alberta in both the summer and winter. Note, this is generally the case but not always.


----------



## Manitoba

Every year in Winnipeg when it dips to -40 they have person on the street interviews on the local TV news.

First up is a teen age girl, dressed in short jacket, no gloves or hat short skirt.

She hates winter because it is too cold and miserable.

Next is a guy dressed appropriately for the weather, parka, boots heavy mitts (not gloves) He loves it.

Moral of the story, dress for the weather and go out and enjoy it any time of year. -40C is not that bad if you are prepared for it.


----------



## Hpatel

luvcanada said:


> Generally speaking the Toronto region of Ontario is warmer than Alberta in both the summer and winter. Note, this is generally the case but not always.


Yes that's totally true


----------



## MattyBBiz

do not choose Alberta over Ontario if cold weather bothers you...


----------



## luvcanada369

*cdn winters are great*

I live in Canada, and in Winnipeg actually (AKA Winterpeg) and am a bit shocked of the way our winters are being described here in this thread. We have lovely warm, hot beautiful summers, and then beautiful falls, where the leaves change colours, but we still have hot days, and we start putting away our bathing suits, and getting out the winter clothes to prepare. It's always an exciting feeling to pack up last seasons clothes and unpack the next seasons clothes. "Hey I forgot I had that sweater!" .Then the snow starts, usually around November or December, but it's honestly beautiful, crisp clean white and always sunny in Winnipeg. It can get cold, and has been minus 40 celsius with the windchill, usually not until January, February, but if you DRESS FOR IT, it's fun! It's really neat to walk outside in the freezing cold in your winter jacket, tuque, ear muffs, scarf, good boots and you feel as warm as can be. Of course not every day is like this, but once youve lived through a few bitterly cold days, then when it warms up to minus 15, it feels almost like summer again. The best advice I can give anyone, is to DRESS FOR IT, you don't have to be cold, it doesn't have to limit your life. Also learn to drive in Winter if you can, because it's different than driving in the summer, spring or fall of course. The first winter will shock you, and you might have second thoughts about coming here, but then before you know it, the spring comes and then the summer and youre in love again. By the second winter, you're tougher, and by the third, you barely notice it except for the polite conversations about the weather you have with others in elevators or waiting in line at the grocery store. Also, might I suggest "winter camping"?? Learn how to build an actual igloo and stay overnight inside it, or there are actual tents that are rated for cold and canadian winter temperatures, how fun would that be? No bugs, hardly any pesky people around to bother you, since most people just want to stay inside by their gas fireplaces and read books until it gets warm outside. You'll have the earth to yourself!


----------



## luvcanada369

It can get as hot as plus 32 celsius - maybe higher by a few degrees on occasion, but typically canadian summers in the prairies or out east (Ontario, Quebec - the only places I'v lived in the summer) it's between 24 and 29 degrees celsius.


----------



## dalmation

ChungyUK said:


> Hey guys Steve here!
> 
> How cold can it get in Vancouver normally in the winter? and what is the weather like all year round. I heard that Vancouver rains a lot but the temperature isn't so bad compare to other parts of Canada. Can anyone tell me more info on this, thank you!!
> 
> Steve from the UK


Vancouver is lovely, but gray and rainy in the winter. I prefer sunshine and colder WITH snow. Not all Canadians hate winters...some of us have learned to bundle up and enjoy them. I've gone out almost every day during our winter season to walk the dog. Yes, sometimes we get a blizzard, and sometimes some winters can be worse than others, but I think its like that everywhere. All in all, most of us love our seasons. If you live in Canada, you know what you are getting. If you live in Mexico, you get heat and humidity, if you live in some areas of the U.S. you can get tornados and severe storms, we Canadians get snow in the winter, but our summers make up for it all.


----------



## sinhkta

For WES, do we need to fill a form and get it completed from the university before the envelope is sealed and sent by the university. Or, do we just need the approved marketers+degree certificates in a sealed envelope from the university? Is there anything else that needs to be sent across.?
Thanks..


----------



## missush

Yes Canada does get cold in the winter. Not all days during the winter are -30c, it can get as warm as 0 or higher. Just go to Canada expecting it to be cold in the winter and dress in layers with hats, scarves, mitts, boots, warm socks and warm coats. If you dress warm when going outside it won't feel quite so cold. Everyone looks forward to spring, even canadians. Winters are part of Canada and that will never change, we just accept it and deal with it. 

As far as that article that was posted about the two kids dying from being outside in the cold, that was very unfortunate and if the father had been responsible and sober it would not have happened. This is not the norm for Canada or anywhere else. 

Yes some days people have to stay inside because it is cold, you find fun indoor activities to do during this time like board games, crafts, drink hot chocolate, watch family shows, baking etc.. When it is warmer outside you can bundle the kids up and go outside to have outdoor fun. i.e. building snowmen and making snow angels, have a snowball fight, ski, skate, go sliding, etc. Approach it as an adventure and prepare for it properly. It is cold in Canada during the winter and you stay inside the same as I have to stay inside during the summer when it is 50c in the desert (which I hate because I am used to the cold winters of Canada) It is all a matter of perspective.


----------



## iblis3

Coming from Hong Kong, winters in Canada are death x_x


----------



## luvcanada

iblis3, Unfortunately you were here for the very coldest worst month of February on record. We had a terrible winter last year (the worst that I can remember) and now we experienced the worst February ever. Hopefully, it will warm up in the next couple of months and you won't regret your move from HK.


----------

